# ELE - Elmore Ltd



## moneymajix (29 October 2007)

Health company becoming an iron ore company.


4.2c - Up 48%
Lot of volume.

22 Oct 2007 09:49 ! Market update, JV /Option to acquire Indian Iron Ore project


----------



## moneymajix (29 October 2007)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health Limited*

More info:

*JV/OPTION TO ACQUIRE INDIAN IRON ORE PROJECT & MARKET UPDATE *

HIGHLIGHTS 

 NSL Health Limited (“NSL”) will spend a minimum of $300,000 and up to 
$400,000 to earn a 25% interest in the Kerala Iron Ore Project, India, that 
Austind Iron Ore Pty Ltd (“Austind”) is in the process of securing. 
 An asset base estimated by Austind to be at least 200 MT of iron ore grading 
60%+ Fe, occurring primarily as hematite and magnetite, hosted by banded 
iron formation (BIF) lithology. 
 NSL will be granted an option to acquire Austind following completion of the 
initial exploration targeting an exploration potential of at least 200 million 
tonnes of Iron Ore grading >60%. 
 The Project is contained on 350 acres of land (located at Kakkur Village) 
where Austind has advanced negotiations to freehold purchase via MOU with 
the land owners. 
 Geologist Mr John Canaris will be invited to join the NSL board to provide 
technical expertise in relation to the Kerala Iron Ore Project. 



The Exploration Program is proposed to consist of: 

Stage 1. - to December 2008. Data compilation, reconnaissance field work, 
sampling and assay with a view to identifying an Exploration Potential (allowed 
by JORC and independently verified) of at least 200MT of iron ore @ Fe 60% (or 
equivalent thereof). 
Stage 2. - to December 2009. Data compilation, drilling and field work with a 
view to establishing a JORC Compliant Inferred Resource of at least 200MT of 
iron ore @ Fe 60% (or equivalent thereof). 
Should the Exploration Potential defined above not be identified by the earlier of 
31 December 2008 and the time $400,000 has been spent by NSL on the Stage 1 
Exploration Programme, then NSL shall have the right to either: 
(a) withdraw from the JV and retain no interest in the Project: or 
(b) notify Austind that NSL will retain the 25% interest in the Project and 
contribute to future expenditure on a pro-rata basis or dilute: or 
(c) notify Austind that NSL will proceed with the acquisition of 100% of the 
issued capital of Austind pursuant to the Call Option


----------



## moneymajix (29 October 2007)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health Limited*

Speeding ticket response

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071029/pdf/315g937742r8bw.pdf


Also, see this article:

*Iron ore talks could double the price *

Robin Bromby | October 29, 2007 

IRON ore doubling in price next year? Extraordinary idea, but one sector analyst (unnamed, unfortunately) told the New York oil and metals news service Platts that prices could double following 2008 contract price talks, which have begun in Tokyo. 

Unlikely, but analysts' estimates have been creeping up. They started predicting a 10 per cent raise. Then, a little later, the analysts settled on a "consensus" of about 25 per cent, and now Macquarie Bank has upped the ante by predicting a 50 per cent increase. 

There are signs that supply constraints are going to be a continuing headache. 

It was reported at the weekend that India's exports could be down 15 per cent this year because of problems at two big iron ore ports, Mormugao and Paradip. 

Brazil is diverting increasing amounts of its production to feed its fast-growing domestic steel industry. Crude steel output there for the first nine months of this year was up 10 per cent year-on-year, so it will pay to follow the local iron ore sector closely to judge which companies will ride the wave.


----------



## moneymajix (29 October 2007)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health Limited*

This is the section in the Australian mentioned in the Speeding ticket and further part of the article posted above:



> Dental equipment seller NSL Health is getting into the business, with an option over 25 per cent of the Kerala iron ore project in India. The company is bringing a geologist on to the board.


----------



## Pommiegranite (29 October 2007)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health Limited*



moneymajix said:


> This is the section in the Australian mentioned in the Speeding ticket and further part of the article posted above:




It seems as though the market ignored the fact that sampling will be concluded by Dec 2008 and drilling in 2009

It on my watchlist for a later date/year

If I were a director, I'd be tempted to offload some of my holding tomorrow


----------



## moneymajix (30 October 2007)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health Limited*

Roger Steinpreis is a major shareholder.

I can't see him selling out now when there is more to come.


Excellent speeding ticket response.
- 100% binding option of acquisition after stage one of exploration


Can't see too much downside at these levels.

Low market cap.

Happy days.


----------



## moneymajix (31 October 2007)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health Limited*

*MARKET UPDATE ON NSL BOARD RECONFIGURATION
AND INDIAN IRON ORE PROJECT HIGHLIGHTS*

• Geologist John Canaris has been appointed to the Board of NSL Health
Limited (“NSL”) to support the Company’s new business direction in India.
• Data compilation and assessment has commenced with a site visit
completed by Mr Canaris and samples sent for assay, from the Indian
Iron Ore Project (“Project”).
• Formal Option Agreement with the shareholders in Austind Pty Ltd has
been executed.


----------



## moneymajix (31 October 2007)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health Limited*

From the ann. today.

3. Execution of option agreement

NSL is pleased to confirm that the Option Agreement (referred to in the
announcement made on 22 October 2007) has now been executed.
NSL now has a binding option to acquire 100% of Austind (the party with the rights
to the Project) following completion of the Stage 1 Exploration Program and
delineation of the exploration potential of the Project.
Recent press articles have erroneously stated that NSL has an option over only
25% of the Project. These articles are incorrect. The Joint Venture with Austind
allows NSL to earn up to a 25% interest by spending between $300,000 and
$400,000 on the Stage 1 Exploration Program.
Following completion of the Stage 1 Exploration Program, NSL will then have an
option to acquire 100% of Austind (the party with the rights to the Project).


----------



## moneymajix (6 December 2007)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

*MARKET UPDATE ON INDIAN IRON ORE PROJECT*

HIGHLIGHTS

• Site visit conducted to the Kerala Iron Ore Project has verified iron
mineralisation occurring continuously over approximately 8kms of strike.
• Rock chip analysis has returned results from pervasive, large magnetite ore
body with Fe grades ranging 43-52%, which compare favourably to global
averages for magnetite ores.
• Test work completed by the Indian Government indicates the ores are
amenable to beneficiation, and 65%+ concentrates are achievable.
• The deposits are easily accessed by sealed roads and village tracks 17kms
from the main town of Calicut, and are supported by power and
infrastructure and port facility.
• Austind Iron Ore Pty Limited (“Austind”) to raise up to $10 million to fund land
acquisition strategy, mining permit applications, joint venture expenditure
and general working capital.


3.1c


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hi guys,

Just a quick one to start the thread,

Here's what I believe to be the next 2c-3c penny stock to run

It has all the hallmarks of the other penny's

Its has 300m shares on issue, which mean at a price of 2.4c its *Mkt Cap is a tiny $7.5m*

So what does it have that may cause a trader based run/re-rating?

It has an option to acquire an Indian Iron Ore company which has an exploration project with a target 200Mt's @ 60% Fe (See extract 1)

Now there seems to be a bit of uncertainty with respect to the target grade and I believe this is whats holding up the comany, (See rock chip extract 2 below) however even if the company end up with a smaller say 80Mt @ 60% Heamatite target (per Historical Govt records see extract 3) The Mkt cap would be $50m+ so the upside is nevertheless huge


This isn't one of my usual fundamentally undervalued stocks etc, BUT its a very cheap penny stock that offers alot of upside potential and thus should be re-rated and capped at least $15m = 5c given the potential it has

If you see the list below alot of the specs that have run 100%-200%+ had little to know fundamentals, let alone the potential to acquire a large Fe target,

The closest match would be FDL, BUT I'M NOT SAYING WE CAN EXPECT THAT KIND OF PERFORMANCE, what I am saying is that FDL lay dormant at 1c for ages and then one day outline a 350Mt Haematite target and boom off it went, how long before NSL updates the market about its 200Mt Haematite target??

*FDL ran from 1c - 15c (Iron Ore target near FMG)

HAO ran from 3c - 40c (Acquired Iron ore grounds)

GDA ran from 1.5c - 6c (Placement/SPP + Iron Ore projects)

GNL gapped up from 3c - 8.5c (Iron Ore projects)

EGO ran from 0.7c - 6c (few months back based on leverage to oil well)

BMO ran from 2c - 6c (Gold targets)

RSL ran from 1.5c - 3.5c (Uranium grounds)

ORO ran from 2c - 4c (Nickel?? Gold?? Not sure)

RCH ran from 0.6c - 5c (Not sure ?????)

RAU ran from 2c - 28c (rerating based on Cu/Au deposits)

IIG ran from 1.2c to 5.6c (Gold soils anomolies or something?)
*


----------



## moneymajix (17 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I was wondering when there would be some renewed interest in this one.

Currently 2.6c. 

Ran from 2s to mid-4c end of last year, helped along by some exposure in the Oz.

No much in the way of freight charges as the ore is in India.

Steinpreis connection.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



moneymajix said:


> Steinpreis connection.




I should have probably explained that link as well,

The company is a Steinpris re-cap, so hence why the name is still NSL Health, soon they will have to change that to NSL Resources or NSL Iron etc


Anyway if you check the top 20 Directors and Stienpris look like they hold 80%


----------



## ASK (17 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Youngtrader,

maybe your faith in this company rubbed off on some of the other posters!

the share price jumped a decent amount after your post!! 


looks like a pretty solid penny stock with some good potential , waiting for the price to dip slightly and ill be buying.


----------



## kpas (17 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Shame they havn't changed their name beforehand - I would say the name & the capital is scaring off a lot of people.

I will be very interested to see if the announcement brings the spotlight to it ah lah FDL etc.


----------



## hegemony (17 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hi all,

Any ideas on a timeframe for these guys to do a name change?  Is there a requirement for them to change their name?


Thanks
Russ


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hey guys,

As with most Steinpris plays (EXT DYL BLR WMT)

They only change the name after they have acquired the project etc etc

Regardless, I think that traders will eventually jump into the story and it will get re-rated

Why? Same reason they did on GDA, no real reason, they just jump at any given time,

I regret not letting other ASF'ers know about GDA because it turned out to be a good spec story (ie 500% return) even though there were no real fundamentals backing it other than it was cheap and it was acquiring some W.A. Iron Ore Grounds, even then it was a real spec stock and there was going to be heaps of dillution at 1c, yet the stock ran,

I feel far more comfortable putting forward NSL as a possible re-rate story waiting to happen because of its Iron ore project (target size etc) and again its cheap mkt cap


----------



## hegemony (17 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

YT,  Thanks for the info.  Always good to have something different to keep an eye on.  

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## chewy (17 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Had a quick look at this YT - seems a bit confused talking about +60% hematite - but then not showing any samples near this - more like 40%'ish magnatite that needs benefication - that is a very MAJOR difference. Also have they appointed mining experts as their managers since changing from health care?  thx.


----------



## mobcat (17 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Well done YT Beautiful work again ..........Sure do,s have the Hallmarks mate of a earner in the present markets NSL is made to order ATM a rerating on the horizon a matter of time IMO .......IO is HOT ATM and at this level 2.5 > with the news stream NSL has immenent .......i have taken a very solid position today very happy holding quality news worthy specs with fundamental foundations like NSL unlike some of the runners of late all piss and wind NSL has potential targets of 200mil tonnage IO my kind of potential brings back very sweet and profitable memories of YML,HLX,CUL Bring it on NSL you very sweet little indian curry and i love a good curry LOL


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



chewy said:


> Had a quick look at this YT - seems a bit confused talking about +60% hematite - but then not showing any samples near this - more like 40%'ish magnatite that needs benefication - that is a very MAJOR difference. Also have they appointed mining experts as their managers since changing from health care?  thx.




Hi Chewy,

3 points,

1. *NSL's Mkt Cap is currently $7.5m GDA's current Mkt Cap is like $25m* and they have nothing, a 20% interest in some W.A. project JV'd with CAZ, and some other licences, GDA's management are poor and this can be seen from the track record and SP performance, NSL on the other hand is a recap which leads me to point 2

2. NSL is a recap of a Health company, over the last 2 yrs the Steinpris boys have recapped *DYL WMT EXT BLR* to name a few, the story always starts off the same, its a failed dog company being recapped, they find a great project, and bring in good management and off she goes, so to answer your question the current directors are new fresh blood, they and the Steinpris group appear to hold 60% - 80% of the shares of this company and the company has recently appointed a geologist to its board who is assisiting with the project etc, including grade and size verification, which brings me to point 3

3. The company themselves said the overall deposit is likely to be a combination of Haematite and Magnetite (see my first post extract 1) however the project is expected to have a minimum  200Mt's that is 60% Haematite, the results they had were rock chips, rock chips sometimes aren't representative of whats below as they are exposed and have thus been weathered etc etc, ie even if the company had 65% rock samples at surface there is no guarantee that the actuall deposit is 60%+ you only know that once its drilled, however if you check my first post and see the 3rd extract you'll see the Indian Govt outlined a historical "80Mt High grade Iron Ore resources comprising banded magnetite and haematite" (This is a direct quote from extract 3)

Now you ask about drilling results etc, well I refer you back to point 1. What is the Mkt Cap of the company? If this company had drilling results pending for a potential 200Mt Haematite deposit the Mkt cap would be $200m+ so please keep everything in context

I encourage people to do some research on GDA and see exactly what they have that justifies a $25m+ Mkt Cap, for that matter what work has FDL done to come up with its target? Have they drilled? No, Do they even have rock chips? No, is it a historical area? No its all greenfields (ie new) yet its Mkt Cap is $120m+



I am interested to hear other peoples thoughts but please keep in mind that *the companies mkt cap is $7.5m* and is thus not demanding by any means given the potential it offers, if at this mkt cap your expecting a JORC or 60% fe drill hits then your a wee bit looney as with either of those the mkt cap would be many multiples of the current level


----------



## mobcat (17 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hi Chewy,
> 
> 3 points,
> 
> ...




I love this one YT 80% top 20 heavy ....MAN when they move with that weight on the top holding tight things are good for holders as a rule...... possible 200mt strike MCAP $7500K what a joke .......Steinpris Thanks for giving birth to another IO penny GEM pitty us mere mortals can only play with the 20% left in play this one will move given the right wind and results and as we all know what do,s the market love after a down turn a good fundamently sound oily penny or a penny miner with prospects interesting times ahead for NSL holders no doubt and add Indias insatiable demand for IO into the equation ATM all at the back door ..........Nice hey happy to be on board


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hey Chewy was just doing a bit more research and I think you shouldn't discount the magnetite side of NSL's potential,

I use VMS as a benchmark, check out this report I found on their web site http://www.ventureminerals.com.au/documents/VMS0061StrachanReport.pdf

Peter Strachan says that * Outlining just 25 million tonnes of
ore could be worth over $150 million on an NPV basis,* and he's talking about *MAGNETITE!!*

That 25Mt's and NSL have a potential 200Mt's of Haematite and Magentite as a minimum exploration target and the Indian Govt outline *80Mt's High grade Iron Ore resources comprising banded magnetite and haematite*

Also note how Indian Iron Ore attracts the highest price


----------



## Gekko (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey Chewy was just doing a bit more research and I think you shouldn't discount the magnetite side of NSL's potential,
> 
> I use VMS as a benchmark, check out this report I found on their web site http://www.ventureminerals.com.au/documents/VMS0061StrachanReport.pdf
> 
> ...





Excellent research once again youngtrader It will be interesting to see how this one plays out  Based on fundamentals (potential 200Mt's of Haematite and Magentite as a minimum exploration target and the Indian Govt outline *80Mt's High grade Iron Ore resources comprising banded magnetite and haematite), it looks incredibly cheap  Your comparison to GDA and others looks spot on   I watched GDA in amazement Wished i entered but didnt Said i wont make that same mistake again And nsl looks to have them covered   This despite a far insuperior market cap   I will try to pick some up and enjoy the ride thanks for the research once again*


----------



## cmh888 (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Just a couple of points. Any response would be appreciated as I am considering getting in today, but am just cautious about a couple of things (maybe I am reading things incorrectly - haven't been doing this as long as most).

I am cautious about buying NSL on a low market cap. NSL has agreed to inject more capital into this project by issuing additional NSL shares - market cap goes up but not necessarily on the back of strong findings (Austind could require more capital purely for exploration). (see announcement below dated 7th December 07)

NSL's 25% interest in the project is only based on the exploration arm of the project (and it is "up to" 25% interest). See announcement below dated 31st October 07. 

Am I reading correctly that NSL will be taking over Austind once the exploration arm of the project is complete (and if so, will than mean a further dilution with the issue of even more shares to fund this acquisition? If so, how will they fund infrastructure to mine - a further issue again?)? That would be at least 3 further issues (possibly a huge market cap and an inexperienced company trying to start and operate an Iron Ore mine in India).

Hopefully I am wrong with these points, then I'll buy buy buy and make a squillion 

*7 December 2007 Announcement*

Austind has applied for and obtained the consent of NSL to raise up to an additional $10 million through the issue of shares in Austind at a price of $0.20 each. Under the terms of the Option Deed, if Austind raises additional equity capital to support its various programs in respect of the Indian Iron Ore Project, *NSL has agreed to increase the consideration payable for the purchase of all of the shares in Austind (assuming the Put or the Call Option is exercised) on a dollar for dollar basis. i.e. NSL will issue additional shares to the Austind shareholders at deemed price of $0.03 per NSL share in respect of every additional dollar of funds raised by Austind.*


*31 October 2007 Announcement*

3. Execution of option agreement

NSL is pleased to confirm that the Option Agreement (referred to in the announcement made of 22 October 2007) has now been executed.

*NSL now has a binding option to acquire 100% of Austind (the party with the rights to the Project) following completion of the Stage 1 Exploration Program and deliniation of the exploration potential of the Project.*

Recent press articles have erroneously stated that NSL has on option over only 25% of the Project. These articles are incorrect. The Joint Venture with Austind allows NSL to earn up to a 25% interest by spending between $300,000 and $400,000 *on the Stage 1 Exploration Program.*

Following the completion of the Stage 1 Exploration Program, NSL will then have an option to acquire 100% of Austind (the party with the rights to the Project).


----------



## mobcat (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Got me some more this morning markets can present op,s on a platter at times this looks like one of them today 2.3 > 2.5 what a entry to a share with such potential thank you Mr DOW


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hi cmh

Your right, NSL will have to issue 1Billion shares if the project *JORC's 200Mt's@60% Fe minimum*

So current shares = 300m + new shares once JORC = 1000m Total = 1.3 Billion + say 200m more for some extra cash = say 1.5 Billion

But then for all this to happen the company will have a JORC 200Mt@60%Fe deposit, the EV on this at $10/t = $1.2 Billion

You divide that by the 1.5Billion shares on issue and it equlas a share price of about *80c*

Now if they JORC more than 200Mt's they have to give even more shares, but bottom line is who cares, *the current SP is 2.5c*

So regardless of how much they issue, it will only be issued once a 200Mt @60%Fe project is confirmed and as I've shown the EV value of this is over $1Billion Dollars,

So do the math and you'll see no matter which way you slice it at 2.5c and a mkt cap of $7.5m its cheap given the potential upside it offers


----------



## Sean K (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



mobcat said:


> Got me some more this morning markets can present op,s on a platter at times this looks like one of them today 2.3 > 2.5 what a entry to a share with such potential thank you Mr DOW



I have picked up a few this am too. I think that the markets are due for a bounce and with XAO almost hitting what I consider a strong support line around 5650 I am anticipating a technical bounce.

I agree with YT's comments that on the surface of it, this is a potential opportunity to get into something with a low market cap and spec appeal. I have watched in amazement and several junior spec companies run on practically zero fundamentals. Examples of which have been provided. Based on that I'm willing to take a chance at a company with the aim of just a few % gain before reviewing proceedings. In this environment, I'd be happy to see any green.....

There's still some questions in my mind about the grades, which I need to review, but even 200Mt magnetite is a decent deposit for a company with such a low cap. If it is below 60% though, I'm not sure where we stand??

It's quite some time before we get some real price driving news though isn't it?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



kennas said:


> I agree with YT's comments that on the surface of it, this is a potential opportunity to get into something with a low market cap and spec appeal. I have watched in amazement and several junior spec companies run on practically zero fundamentals. Examples of which have been provided. Based on that I'm willing to take a chance at a company with the aim of just a few % gain before reviewing proceedings. In this environment, I'd be happy to see any green.....
> 
> There's still some questions in my mind about the grades, which I need to review, but even 200Mt magnetite is a decent deposit for a company with such a low cap. If it is below 60% though, I'm not sure where we stand??
> 
> It's quite some time before we get some real price driving news though isn't it?





Hey Kenna,

Its amazing isn't all those stocks that run on little to no fundamentals, here I offer a penny with the prospect of a huge Iron Ore prospect and I think a few are struggling to see that at these levels and given the runs of late it offers alot of specualtive upside,

Anyway I found something very very interesting, it seems *BHP maybe interested in NSL's Iron Ore project in India *, as per the text next to the attached pic, BHP's field team was in attendance when NSL was out their in late 2007 sampling etc, interesting 

Also Kenna I think we should be getting an update re the project sometime soon since its been about 2 months since the last one


----------



## doctorj (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Lets not forget the market is down 140 odd points today and has been down for who knows how many days running. Given downturns tend to hit these spec stocks harder than others it's a minor miracle that it's held so far.

I don't hold - I get nervous when I see a "health" company get interested mining.


----------



## mobcat (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hey YT hows that picky of BHP lurking in the background like the vultures they are very very positive picky the big boys are sniffing around to see when the dog comes on heat LOL


----------



## kpas (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



mobcat said:


> Hey YT hows that picky of BHP lurking in the background like the vultures they are very very positive picky the big boys are sniffing around to see when the dog comes on heat LOL




Mobcat, I often enjoy reading your posts - not for their technical content but for their amusement value. 

I often cannot understand a word you are saying, but can use your excitement as a technical indicator of how much potential upside there is with a stock.

The more upside, the more excited you yet, the more emoticons you use and the less I can understand your posts


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



doctorj said:


> Lets not forget the market is down 140 odd points today and has been down for who knows how many days running. Given downturns tend to hit these spec stocks harder than others it's a minor miracle that it's held so far.
> 
> I don't hold - I get nervous when I see a "health" company get interested mining.




lol but you know how these recaps work doc,

It makes no difference what the company used to be, its just a shell, 

You consolidate and re-issue capital = Done

You get rid of old management = Done

You run the ruler over some good projects = Almost done

You get re-rated = ?????? Yet to happen


----------



## mobcat (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Cool Kpas .....here to enjoy mate and share the experience ......it,s a seriuos biz we are in but life is more profitable if you have some fun doing it.
All the best to all NSL holders and allways remember enjoy the markets even on the down days ......get em early before the dog really comes on heat ..........Keep sniffing Mobcat


----------



## doctorj (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I know!  It's what I do 9-5 

Did one last week that was a couple of cents before suspension and came out of suspension (after raising at 20c) now sit at 17c or so.  Easy cash if you can hold through.



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> lol but you know how these recaps work doc,
> 
> It makes no difference what the company used to be, its just a shell,
> 
> ...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



doctorj said:


> I know!  It's what I do 9-5
> 
> Did one last week that was a couple of cents before suspension and came out of suspension (after raising at 20c) now sit at 17c or so.  Easy cash if you can hold through.




Hey where's the mates info? he he he

Geez that would have been nice, if you don't mind me asking what sector was it?


----------



## bigt (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Wow...5 million went through at 2.3c...someone wanted out! Thoughts as to why so many at such a low (relative) price?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



bigt said:


> Wow...5 million went through at 2.3c...someone wanted out! Thoughts as to why so many at such a low (relative) price?




I think its all a bit suss,

A 5m buy went up at 2.3c and literally a few seconds later a huge sell hits it all at the day low, I don't think so

Sounds like a trader shaking the tree to me

It just happened to fast to be 2 seperate people


----------



## Gekko (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I think its all a bit suss,
> 
> A 5m buy went up at 2.3c and literally a few seconds later a huge sell hits it all at the day low, I don't think so
> 
> ...




youngtrader i too saw that. i reckon it was done by the same person to make it look weak.
it was also suss how straight away after the order executed a whole bunch of buy orders went up at and abover that level>at 2.4 and 2.5. it looks like they know this is about to run and someone was getting a feel for the stock. 
yt, where's the breakout? 3cents?> theres little sell depth after 3 cents.
also, when's the iron ore resource update?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I just think it was dodgey

I mean lets look at it realistically, if you had 6m to sell and saw a 5m buy go up at the low of today would you 

a) Hit 2.3c

b) just feed out parcels ie 400k, 600k at 2.5c

Obviously you'd do the latter, the stock looked like it was about to explode and I think that a trader decided he didn't have enough yet

I reckon it was purely done to make it look weak

Reminds me of GDA 1.2c-2c, it was getting sold and held back 

But this isn't a fact, its just me specualting, be interested to hear what others think, did anyone else see it?


----------



## G-Zilla (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

looking at the sell side there are not too many sellers all the way up to 3c. If someone wanted to buy a large parcel they would need to pay up. As mentioned before it looks like a trader trying to shake out some sellers.

Either way it looks as though interest is building for this one.

If the US market goes well tonight, it is closed next monday so we have 2 days next week before the DOW gives the ASX a lead. It will be interesting to see where it ends up if the ASX has a green day.


----------



## hegemony (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hi all,

just new here, Holding NSL from Dec 07.  Feels like a long wait, being young and impatient and all!!  Picked up a few more this AM.  Good to see a little more volume on this stock today, hopefully people see the value.

Interesting reading guys, thanks and good luck.

Russ


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

See this is what I mean,

Look at that 2m sell st 2.6c

Its stacked up behind 500k

You don't sell like that, traders seem to be up to their usual tricks with this one

The good news is once they've got their fill it usually pops

Anyone else agree that the sell looks dodge, or is it just me


----------



## SGB (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



kennas said:


> I have picked up a few this am too. it? /QUOTE]
> 
> I'm in. Even though the monthly chart looks very bearish, could be a parabolic turnaround in the near future. Its worth the risk IMO.
> 
> SGB


----------



## doctorj (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Some funny business here - I was about to pick up shares at 2.3 and now I see them gone and the same amount on the buy side.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> See this is what I mean,
> 
> Look at that 2m sell st 2.6c
> 
> ...




See what the hell just happened then 3m sell 

Then seconds later a 5m buy??????????

This is being played with hard, someones really really trying to make it look weak so they can soak up sells


----------



## SGB (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I'm in. Even though the monthly chart looks very bearish, could be a parabolic turnaround in the near future. Its worth the risk IMO.

SGB[/QUOTE]


----------



## hegemony (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hey all,

Just a quick query....If this is a recap, with new direction and business; how much weight does technical analysis play?  Is it not so relevant?  Or does it still hold?

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hi SGB

The company has been recapped so the past is not at all reflective of the future 

Whats got me is all these funny games being played on the stock surely others agree these monster 5m sells and 5m buys are suss


----------



## Scuba (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hi SGB
> 
> The company has been recapped so the past is not at all reflective of the future
> 
> Whats got me is all these funny games being played on the stock surely others agree these monster 5m sells and 5m buys are suss




Hiya YT, any idea when they were recapped, if so how would that effect their financials?

Were they crossed trades?


----------



## jtb (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



doctorj said:


> Some funny business here - I was about to pick up shares at 2.3 and now I see them gone and the same amount on the buy side.




Afternoon gang, 

Saw that Doc  have just finished reading what everyones been up to lately and have been watching this in between.
Trend looks as though 2.4c is pretty solid support so I was surprised to see 2.6mil crop up at 2.3c with 2.1mil @ 2.6 ?

Then as quick as you like the sell @ 2.3 is replaced by a buy and the 2.6 sell disappeared

Gotta be quick..................


----------



## dumpty (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Well NSL did well on a down day.......I bought at 024 and sold a few at 026 and loaded up towards the end at 024.......

Again YT has expressed it well....credit to moneymajix too for input back from oct to dec.

I'm sure there will be a lot of chatter on this one and Monday will be interesting.....also interesting will be to note level of BHP interest in this project


----------



## doctorj (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



jtb said:


> Afternoon gang,
> 
> Saw that Doc  have just finished reading what everyones been up to lately and have been watching this in between.
> Trend looks as though 2.4c is pretty solid support so I was surprised to see 2.6mil crop up at 2.3c with 2.1mil @ 2.6 ?
> ...



Yea, I was doing my 30s DD before buying and a client walked in.  By the time I palmed them off 2.3 was gone.


----------



## SGB (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



hegemony said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just a quick query....If this is a recap, with new direction and business; how much weight does technical analysis play?  Is it not so relevant?  Or does it still hold?
> 
> ...




Hi Hedge

Its really up to the individual on how he veiws the trade... and how he can justify an entry point. That way your not gambling

A fundamentalist justifies the overview of the company for his entry point while in T/A the chart can signal an entry.... with stops in place... and the exit point will also be triggered on price action.

SGB


----------



## SGB (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hi SGB
> 
> The company has been recapped so the past is not at all reflective of the future
> 
> ...


----------



## hegemony (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

SGB,

Yes, but surely doing T/A on NSL over the past few years is akin to studying another companies chart if it is a recap?  The fundamental business is entirely different.  You could T/A the period after recap but prior to that I would have thought was uninformative?

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## jtb (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



doctorj said:


> Yea, I was doing my *30s* DD .........




Thats 30 seconds of due diligence I take it

As long as YT is being directly quoted on HC then your half way there.

This'll be an $80 stock by Monday


----------



## Sean K (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



jtb said:


> This'll be an $80 stock by Monday



 Hahahahaha. Classic. My 100 shares might be worth something then. Cheers.

Unfortunately, I had to go out tonight (in Quito ) and missed the action. This is the only stock I own, remotely near even the few days.....

Fear is driving the market at the moment. Rationality has been left in limbo. Short term traders should have been out by now, and long term players with some collatoral must be licking their lips. Buffett must be sharpening his knife right now to start carving up the world between him, Gates, and YT.

Good luck punters!


----------



## nioka (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



jtb said:


> Afternoon gang,
> 
> Saw that Doc  have just finished reading what everyones been up to lately and have been watching this in between.
> Trend looks as though 2.4c is pretty solid support so I was surprised to see 2.6mil crop up at 2.3c with 2.1mil @ 2.6 ?
> ...




This one has been finicky. Thought I would have a dabble when I saw the sell at 2.3. To get in quick I bought "at market" thinking 2.3 but paid 2.5. Someone was quicker. Anyway if YT 's info is up to his usual standard then .2 of a cent is neither here nor there. Monday will be interesting. A lot of volume today but a lot of it may have been trading and could have been turned over two or three times. With a stock like this it is not hard for a trader to get a 5 to 10% profit in minutes. Good luck often favours the brave.


----------



## doctorj (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



jtb said:


> Thats 30 seconds of due diligence I take it
> 
> As long as YT is being directly quoted on HC then your half way there.
> 
> This'll be an $80 stock by Monday



I'd been watching this one for a few weeks but hadn't gotten in, but given I didn't have my notes with me I wanted to make sure I was recalling the right company 

YT (and others) get copied/plaugarised/quoted at HC all the time.  Seems most posters there lack their own grey matter.


----------



## mobcat (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Dont worry guys 2.3>2.5 will be a distant memory if today plays out in a green day YT has found another GEM no doubt the man has a gift and the gift is MIDAS in stature no doubt he,s ability and down right hard work in research of many lonley hours in front of a screen crunching the penny IO plays in NSL,s case has un earthed another undervalued gem the man has a gift and heres cheers to ya YT im Blowing a Moet and having a toast to ya i no it,s abit premature to celabrate but stuff it it,s friday arvo and im thirsty and YT deserves a toast anyway for his hard work so lets party and look forward to a monday opening to remember on NSL. 
After all i think the dentists might of pulled all there teeth by now i think they might be a distant memory after todays trading action and imagine this i will finally make money from a dentist ........thats a first because i hold buckets of NSL now and i hope every one of em come from the Dentists the last few days.

The close seemed to gap up with out a 3 or 5 mill hit so the teeth pullers could be out watch it move if they are because it is my call that they have been holding this back exiting NSL good on em after all it,s their money do as ya please .....monday will sure tell the play on NSL no doubt have a good weekend all and heres cheers to ya again YT i might pop another one :alcohol::alcohol::band happy days indeed


----------



## SGB (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



hegemony said:


> SGB,
> 
> Yes, but surely doing T/A on NSL over the past few years is akin to studying another companies chart if it is a recap?  The fundamental business is entirely different.  You could T/A the period after recap but prior to that I would have thought was uninformative?
> 
> ...





Hi Russ

Very valid points indeed.

Volumn alerts were triggering me all day, but found this to be holding up steady, a quick look at the charts and jumped in.

Now that the dust has settled Ive had a chance to have a look at this one fundamentally.

Iron Ore hay... I thought this was a med play

By the looks of it it probably be best off in iron.

I'm not to sure now on how the long term chart would hold up to this recap. The problem is though its still under the same code which got me.

Is there gonna be a  name or code change in the future?

Either way though, the chart still reads OK now. 

Cheers,
SGB


----------



## hegemony (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

SGB . .  not taking the piss, genuinely trying to learn here. Easy to learn when you dont know much  

Appreciate your comments

Have a great weekend!

Russ


----------



## jtb (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



kennas said:


> Unfortunately, I had to go out tonight (in Quito ) and missed the action. This is the only stock I own, remotely near even the few days.....




Been having a few with Mobcat have you K?

My small target mentality from May has paid off (two holders and one trading stock) combined with some 'steely' emotionless sells on technical indicators (to quote Nizar I think)

But yeah its always disappointing to see paper profits eroded (vaporised).

Still 50% in equities with cash burning a hole in my pocket atm though

Your post caught my eye this morning, as I haven't been around much lately, and I'd been watching MoneyM flying the flag like Robinson Crusue prior to Xmas (where he finds the time to watch all these stocks I'll never know).

Can't argue with YT's rationalisation of the irrational (I'm still having nightmares about EGO going to six cents) so I also grabbed $2.50 worth of NSL today (100 shares

Have a good weekend all


----------



## Sean K (18 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



jtb said:


> Can't argue with YT's rationalisation of the irrational (I'm still having nightmares about EGO going to six cents) so I also grabbed $2.50 worth of NSL today (100 shares
> 
> Have a good weekend all



Hmmmm, maybe I left a 0, or few, off that...

I too was on EGO (cheers Brad) but sold about 700% too early. In retrospect, I made some beer money, so great!'

To be honest, this is the second most specciest stock I have ever bought. RMG was the other, which YT allerted me to. What did that do in the ensuring weeks? A considerable multibagger for the trader......

Where is this puppy going? Absolutely no idea, but to me the market can be about risk/reward, and, like MAK, this has a very low market cap, with what I consider to be 'out of the box' prospectivity!!!

Now, do I put my $5 on red or black.....

kennas..


----------



## Yellowbeard (19 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hi all,

Also noticed the volume surge yesterday...

Would love to know whether the trading was -

i) churn orchestrated to draw in momentum traders, or...

ii) pre-ordained share distribution from Ascent and co. to new blood.

I suspect if it is indeed option two then the registry could be positioning for a potential run of a low base. Option one would not be so inspiring.

Any thoughts?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Yellowbeard said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Also noticed the volume surge yesterday...
> 
> ...




Yesterday still has me very baffled,

Whatever it was I have never seen anything like it and why yesterday, why did they do what they did yesterday?

I put out some info on this stock so those of ASF who wanted to get some spec exposure to the next possible penny to run could, my thoughts were that we'd sit and wait for an ann or traders to go nuts sometime in the future and take it up,

But I am baffled as to yesterdays action,

I keep going over it again and again and the only thing that makes sense is that someone wasn't set and was trying to shake the tree,

Monday will be interesting, if whoever was trying to hold it back Friday still isn't set I'd expect more wierd 5m-6m sells followed by 5m-6m buys,

However if they're set who knows what will happen

p.s. Kennas Buffet can have the world, I'll take the women, the booze and the cars


----------



## LRG (19 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Young Trader - what is your view as to how long this could take to get to your target you mentioned in a previous post?

If it starts to go gangbusters in a few months do you get out, hold and hope it keeps going or what?

I've seen SDL go from below 10c to 87c and then back to 24c (now about 29c).  They move very quickly up and down.


----------



## nyo (20 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Yesterday still has me very baffled,
> 
> Whatever it was I have never seen anything like it and why yesterday, why did they do what they did yesterday?
> 
> ...




Hi YOUNG_TRADER,

I am puzzled.  Why are you so baffled?  You posted some great information on Friday to alert us to what seems to be a very undervalued company based on the facts as you know them.

Also you alerted us to fact that an up date announcement on the project is overdue.

I for one thank you for you sharing all of this information with us.  

JMHO but IMO you kicked the sleeping dog that woke up the market and traders to the potential to this great Iron Ore play.

Looking forward to Monday and the future!

Great work YOUNG_TRADER!!!


----------



## Rocket man (20 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

re. the 5-6m buys and sells - could it be just a significant holder trying to raise the trade volume so people sit up and take notice of the HUGE increase of trading volume and thus leads to more buyers jumping on board expecting imminent news or suspecting inside knowledge or both .... leading to an appreciation of the share price

dont really have much knowledge of price manipulation but a possibility i thought


----------



## cmh888 (20 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Rocket man said:


> re. the 5-6m buys and sells - could it be just a significant holder trying to raise the trade volume so people sit up and take notice of the HUGE increase of trading volume and thus leads to more buyers jumping on board expecting imminent news or suspecting inside knowledge or both .... leading to an appreciation of the share price




I agree. For a quick market snapshot many people look at the summary tables in the various newspapers. I do that everyday - Saturday's paper had NSL as the 4th highest (from memory) volume traded for Friday. Large volumes like that always make me take a bit of a closer look at a company (as I did for NSL and routinely do for other companies with unusually high volumes).


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hi guys, re the volume, I agree it could have been someone like that, which proves my point it was something suss


In regards to target prices or exit prices, who knows, I for one would think that 5c-6c being 100%-150% profit would be a good place to lock in some if not alot of profit, whether it gets there who knows,

As with everything, each investor must do their own research and make up their own mind as when  or if to buy and when or if to sell and how much etc etc

One thing I do know for sure is that this week will be very very interesting given the trading on friday


----------



## cmh888 (20 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Market depth looks pretty pathetic at the moment. Quick question: I am with Westpac Broking. I can place a buy or sell order at any time, to be filled when the market is open. Should I be able to see now, what is waiting to be bought and sold come tomorrow (i.e. all orders placed after trade on Friday and before opening on Monday)?


----------



## nioka (20 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



cmh888 said:


> Market depth looks pretty pathetic at the moment. Quick question: I am with Westpac Broking. I can place a buy or sell order at any time, to be filled when the market is open. Should I be able to see now, what is waiting to be bought and sold come tomorrow (i.e. all orders placed after trade on Friday and before opening on Monday)?




Normally tes, but the market depth on the westpac site is not functioning at the moment. I'm waiting for it to come good myself but can get it on MSN money if it doesn't.


----------



## TheAbyss (21 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Volumes on this look pretty good today so far. A lot more buyers than sellers ATM however the DT's will jump into the sellers queue at some point.


----------



## Pimping (21 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Yes certainly more buyers ATM, do you think DT's will push the SP down immediately? Picked up some this AM at 2.9c


----------



## TheAbyss (21 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

IMO the SP hasnt moved enough for anyone to be getting out with much profits so there is a way to go yet however the market being what it is it could just go backwards from here with no news, or even worse, bad news.

Check previous posts for a lot of potential with this in the short term at least.


----------



## Gekko (21 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



TheAbyss said:


> Volumes on this look pretty good today so far. A lot more buyers than sellers ATM however the DT's will jump into the sellers queue at some point.




just imagine if the dow was up  then itd be bacan and eggs all the way us futures up 26 though


----------



## SGB (21 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Pimping said:


> Yes certainly more buyers ATM, do you think DT's will push the SP down immediately? Picked up some this AM at 2.9c




DT's are waiting to see what happens in price action around .03. .03 is ressissting @ the moment, needs to turn into support before the real hike up.


----------



## nioka (21 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Caution is needed on this one. There is some very unusual NON trades I have noticed today. What I mean by non trades is a lot of both buy and sell orders seem to disappear before they are made. At opening there were orders which would have had the stock open at .28 but they disappeared last thing and the opening price was .26. I have noticed a few of these so far today.


----------



## SGB (21 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



nioka said:


> Caution is needed on this one. There is some very unusual NON trades I have noticed today. What I mean by non trades is a lot of both buy and sell orders seem to disappear before they are made. At opening there were orders which would have had the stock open at .28 but they disappeared last thing and the opening price was .26. I have noticed a few of these so far today.




Good observation nioka, noticed the same thing myself. I've actually pulled out now and to see if it can support .03. until then I'm out.
Good luck all.


----------



## rhombus (21 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

looks like its up for a bit of a run now. almost at .03, big volume.

should have got in on friday lol. oh well. good luck to you lot!


----------



## copper_hot (21 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

this stock is being played with hard.. saw a buyer for about 460k shares at 0.029, within a few seconds same buyer was a sell at 0.029

i just got out at 0.029 for now.. good luck to holders!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Yeah it looks like the traders are wll and truly all over this one,

There looks to me to have been alot of accumulation going on today and given the VWAP is 2.8c you'd think that those who accumualted at that level need to get it much much higher to make a profit

It should be interesting to see what happens, the volume is crazy, almost 50m and its just past 12, I reckon the company will get a speeding ticket, it will be a good opportunity for the company to re-release/update re the Indian Iron Ore

Well at least ASF'ers had Thursday and Friday to get some before all the fun started


----------



## SGB (21 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Finally broke through .03 with reasonable support, see it will hold . Has a load of support under .03.


----------



## natsinc (21 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Yea good luck to all NSL holders ..I have a reasearch question, does anyone know where to look for spot prices on IRON ORE, BAUXITE and LIMESTONE? Thanks Nat


----------



## nevieboy (21 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Thanks Young Trader for bringing this stock to our attention. Mighty job on all your time and research you put into it. Got in today at 2.9c. 
Well done.


----------



## ASK (21 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

trying to get on here at 2.9 .... really should have listened to YT earlier, excellent tip - well done mate.

whats the lowest anyones been able to pick this up for in recent weeks?


----------



## JackC (21 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



ASK said:


> trying to get on here at 2.9 .... really should have listened to YT earlier, excellent tip - well done mate.
> 
> whats the lowest anyones been able to pick this up for in recent weeks?




Picked this one up for .023 on Friday pm. Didn't even bother with DD seeing as YT had already done such a good job. YT seems to have somewhat of a cult following & drums up plenty of interest in most picks. I'm happy to enjoy the ride. Cheers YT & also MM!


----------



## Scuba (21 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



natsinc said:


> Yea good luck to all NSL holders ..I have a reasearch question, does anyone know where to look for spot prices on IRON ORE, BAUXITE and LIMESTONE? Thanks Nat




Have you tried Kitco metals as a starting point Nat? I'm sure some of the other posters will have some alternatives...
Scuba


----------



## Joe Blow (21 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I realise this stock is moving strongly today but reading a dozen posts about how much people bought it for isn't exactly rivetting (or helpful) stuff.

Please try and add some value to the thread if you plan on posting.

If you wish to simply record your trades, you may be better off starting a Blog.


----------



## Rocket man (21 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I dont think there would be many sellers at .029/.030 as most people bought on or just under this ... IMO this will run a lot further given low mkt cap and when high volumes get noticed but may take a couple of days

A favourable annoucement would be a very nice boost also


----------



## LRG (21 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

80+ million traded today - what is going on here???

I got a few more today but someone must know something - that volume is unprecedented for this one.


----------



## nioka (21 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



LRG said:


> 80+ million traded today - what is going on here???
> 
> I got a few more today but someone must know something - that volume is unprecedented for this one.



 How many of those shares were sold two or three times in the one day. I sold, bought, sold and bought again myself. When a share is 3c and moves .2 of a cent there is a profit to be made. That is why there was resistance at 3c. There were plenty available to buy at 2.7c and plenty of buyers at 3c.  There is a YT factor too even if it is only because he drew our attention to the fundamentals. Tomorrow will probably bring more of the same. I am not normally a trader but this one was too predictable to miss.


----------



## mobcat (22 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Some nice words and pickeys from Brantley on Share Scene worth a look i feel interesting and profitable times ahead for NSL holders no wonder BHP are lurking hey 



Hi All,

More than one dimensional. JMHO

All the discussion so far has only mentioned the Iron Ore Hill Joint Venture. 

In the Dec. Announcement there were additional Iron Ore resource potential projects mentioned:

Kerala Regional � Pursuing land access agreements to up to six potential prospects.

Karnataka and Goa � Pursuing the evaluation and securing of option agreements over 2 additional major Iron Ore resources 

From the Dec. Announcement:

Iron Ore Hill � Joint Venture with NSL Health who are contributing the $0.4 million to earn a 25% interest for the first phase of exploration; and

Kerala Regional � Pursuing land access agreements to up to six potential prospects identified through geological data reviews in the Kerala region outside the area defined for the Iron Ore Hill joint venture.

Karnataka and Goa � Pursuing the evaluation and securing of option agreements over 2 additional major Iron Ore resources one in each State of Karnataka and Goa.

http://geokarnataka.blogspot.com/2007/04/iron-ore-resources-of-karnataka.html

The Iron Ore Resources of Karnataka

Karnataka is endowed with rich deposits of iron ores; 

with approximately 9.03 billion tonnes or about 41% of India�s estimated total haematitic and magnetitic iron ore resources (Table 1).

Iron ore mining industry is on the fast track growth in recent years consequent on high demand for iron ore in the global market especially from China.

Goa background information on Mormugao Port as the premier iron ore exporting Port of India with an annual throughput of around 18 million tonnes of iron ore traffic. It ranks within the first ten leading iron ore exporting ports of the world. 

Mormugao Port enjoys an enviable position amongst the major ports. It is the premier iron ore exporting Port of India with an annual throughput of around 18 million tonnes of iron ore traffic. 

The Port accounts for about 50% of India's iron ore export and ranks within the first ten leading iron ore exporting ports of the world. 

Though ore is the predominant cargo, there has been a steady increase in liquid bulk and general cargo traffic ever since its joining the ranks of the major ports of India. Since 1992, there has been a regular container service from the port and the container traffic has registered a rapid growth within a short span of time. 

Excellent facilities, high productivity, streamlined administration and a dedicated workforce all go towards making this Port one of the most efficient on the Indian subcontinent. With all these attributes, Mormugao Port has tremendous potential to cater to the needs of trade and industry, and to contribute to the economic development of the Nation.

Also in the Dec. Announcement the following was mentioned which could imply an update announcement on the Iron Ore Hill Joint Venture as well as an update on the Kerala Regional projects and the Karnataka and Goa projects.

//The JV committee had an informal meeting in late November 2007 to discuss exploration strategies, and in light of new information being recovered will meet again at the earliest opportunity to plan and budget Stages 1 & 2 of the proposed exploration activities (Annexure A).

The JV will need to reach agreement with respect to tonnage and grade too meet "equivalent value" for the Exploration Potential and JORC Inferred Resource milestones set out in JV Agreement and Option Deed (Annexure A).//


----------



## Scuba (22 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



mobcat said:


> Some nice words and pickeys from Brantley on Share Scene worth a look i feel interesting and profitable times ahead for NSL holders no wonder BHP are lurking hey
> ***edited***



Is that before or after the copy and pasting of Young Trader's posts (2 from this thread) in their entireity?   

Here and here?

Young Trader, you are aware of these copy and paste to another forum examples?


----------



## mobcat (22 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Alls good Scuba with out crew being informed she aint going nowhere NSL with out people buying she,s not going to move a inch it,s the world we live in my freind just look at the Chinese they would copy your **** if they could .......there aint no stopping it embrace and enjoy a collective knowledge base and the benifits that go with it ...........Hey Scuba it pisses me as well but in our Biz if we keep it to our selfs we will all go broke get the word out about NSL the more that no about it the better ,NSL,s a fair play in a fair market ATM Enjoy :dance:


----------



## Scuba (22 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hi Mobcat,
We're way off topic here... Regarding dissemination of news and information, would you like your hat and cape Sherlock? 

It's more the plagiarism from one site to another rather than pasting a link AND an abridged copy and paste of some "tidbits".

At least the poster mentioned _(Ss; I am a member there too...)_ in this thread named his source and it's author...

Guess I'm just a bit "Old fashioned" (not in the sense of clothing either)...


Oh well, back to the day...


----------



## ASK (22 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

back to our topic ... NSL

some big falls already today, NSL hit 0.023 feel like a fool knowing i bought in so high yesterday - hopefully we cross that 3 cent barrier again :


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Scuba said:


> Is that before or after the copy and pasting of Young Trader's posts (2 from this thread) in their entireity?
> 
> Here and here?
> 
> Young Trader, you are aware of these copy and paste to another forum examples?




Hi Scuba,

It happens all the time, I got into a row over CUL back in July over on HotCopper, thats was nothing but a waste of time, so I don't bother anymore

Thanks for looking out for me though

re NSL the mkts are farked, everythings farked! So hence NSL today is well and truly farked!

Don't know what to say


----------



## jtb (22 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



mobcat said:


> Alls good Scuba with out crew being informed she aint going nowhere NSL with out people buying she,s not going to move a inch it,s the world we live in my freind just look at the Chinese they would copy your **** if they could .......




Well I got to admit, amid the sea of red this made me laugh.

Missus told me she watched this go to 3.3c yesterday (and yes, she's not laughing)


----------



## Scuba (22 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hi Scuba,
> 
> It happens all the time, I got into a row over CUL back in July over on HotCopper, thats was nothing but a waste of time, so I don't bother anymore
> 
> ...




Fair enough YT, headbanging hurts. (I just wanted to make it known on the thread here...)
My pleasure.
The Red Sea scrolls are hard to miss, so I'm off out and about...



ASK said:


> back to our topic ... NSL
> some big falls already today, NSL hit 0.023 feel like a fool knowing i bought in so high yesterday - hopefully we cross that 3 cent barrier again :




Seeing the twocents now, which is better than 1.7 ... (see how long it stays, if at all...)


----------



## ASK (22 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Scuba said:


> Fair enough YT, headbanging hurts. (I just wanted to make it known on the thread here...)
> My pleasure.
> The Red Sea scrolls are hard to miss, so I'm off out and about...
> 
> ...




Can someone please explain to me why a company like NSL, which yesterday, was filled with consumer confidence is getting such a hammering? Are people really that worried that they are just dumping all of their stock on the market? 

Regards, 

The confused school holidays trader ...


----------



## STRAT (22 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



ASK said:


> Can someone please explain to me why a company like NSL, which yesterday, was filled with consumer confidence is getting such a hammering? Are people really that worried that they are just dumping all of their stock on the market?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The confused school holidays trader ...



Hi ASK, are you a teacher or a student?

Anyway when the sky is falling speculative stocks like this one get hit hardest. You can be sure all the action yesterday was traders ( not investors ) many using borrowed money which they have to pay back in short time. They will cut their losses and run for the hills.

Hope I havent over simplified


----------



## ASK (22 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

yeah ... i see what you mean, but why would everyone break ranks when clearly ... this company has some serious potential? 

Yeeeeah ,student, starting year 12 in a few weeks.


----------



## Scuba (22 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



ASK said:


> yeah ... i see what you mean, but why would everyone break ranks when clearly ... this company has some serious potential?
> 
> Yeeeeah ,student, starting year 12 in a few weeks.




Ranks? That word suggests some form of order and communication... I don't know any holders other than a friend of mine who also bought in.

Market today looks like no-one has any time to call anyone...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Guys before anyone panics re the announcement just released "Ceasing to be a substantial shareholder"



The group that sold "Cullyamurra Pty Ltd" are the previous management,

Thye were given 35m shares at 1.5c to extinguish all outstanding director fee's etc etc

So its a good thing that we have these ex maangement out of the way, after all they're doctors and know nothing about Iron ore

The current new management haven't been selling, they're in this for the projects and proper returns 

Cheers


----------



## STRAT (22 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



ASK said:


> yeah ... i see what you mean, but why would everyone break ranks when clearly ... this company has some serious potential?
> 
> Yeeeeah ,student, starting year 12 in a few weeks.



There are no ranks. On days like today its not unlike 600 people all trying to get out of a burning building through the same door. (Thats the mind set). When it turns (who knows when) they will be like bored house wives going to a 99% off sale (thats the mind set) In between its herd mentality. Ever tried to drive through a herd of cattle blocking the highway? 

All things considered today NSL has faired well today I thought.


----------



## Scuba (22 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Nice one YT, see they were selling off in December too.
Had a friend who's holding on the phone at the time it was released, so we had been discussing it as you posted here...
Good to see such a quick re-action to it...


----------



## STRAT (22 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Guys before anyone panics re the announcement just released "Ceasing to be a substantial shareholder"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank You for that Young Trader. Good to know. That said there isnt much that could cause panic at this point and after todays abysmal showing


----------



## LRG (22 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

50% fall in 1 day from the high, bloody hell, running out of funds.  Do I buy more tomorrow to get my average entry price down and hope they recover in the next few days?

Wish I had crystal ball and shorted the index and some other shares on CFD's, but every day we hear - it wont go any lower, and then it does!!


----------



## ASK (22 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I've been thinking the same thing LRG

Youngtraders research shows NSL to be a company with some massive potential. I would expect NSL to remain somewhere around its current levels until these massive drops on the ASX stop. Having said that, when thinks are on the up NSL will be one to watch! If you've got the cash ... keep an eye on this baby.

Thats my 2 cents ... but im 17, and when has it been the norm to take advice from someone whos only degree is in year 11 economics.


----------



## moneymajix (23 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Ann.

Director Buying, 22 January
On market trade

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080123/pdf/3171rntjrr154p.pdf


Current sp. 1.9c (high today, 2.2c)


----------



## kpas (23 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Nice to see the director buying on market because he saw the SP plummet on negative news.

Means he is happy to put his money where his mouth is.

It also means we aren't due for news within 14 days doesn't it?


----------



## Fool (23 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

hey,

he got it at 1.7cent, guess we know who was buying yesterday. light volume today, everything else is bouncing hard, NSL taking it's time.




moneymajix said:


> Ann.
> 
> Director Buying, 22 January
> On market trade
> ...


----------



## Scuba (23 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



kpas said:


> Nice to see the director buying on market because he saw the SP plummet on negative news.
> 
> Means he is happy to put his money where his mouth is.
> 
> It also means we aren't due for news within 14 days doesn't it?



That 's a bit of a let down, some news would have been good. If this rule is correct kpas, does it include reporting announcements?


----------



## doctorj (23 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



kpas said:


> It also means we aren't due for news within 14 days doesn't it?



Why would that be the case?  Wouldn't they still have to release news as it comes available? Surely a director can't predict the future and if they had good news, they would have already released it.


----------



## pan (23 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



ASK said:


> I've been thinking the same thing LRG
> 
> 
> 
> Thats my 2 cents ... but im 17, and when has it been the norm to take advice from someone whos only degree is in year 11 economics.




just like your self ask. just going into year 12.

Hopefully this ones comes off got some cheap ones yesterday after the hammering, good times ahead.


----------



## Scuba (25 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



mobcat said:


> Some nice words and pickeys from Brantley on Share Scene worth a look i feel interesting and profitable times ahead for NSL holders no wonder BHP are lurking hey
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> ...




_THIS POST WAS ORIGINALLY BY_ a poster by the name of Brantley, most of it can be found on the NSL thread at Sharescene but according to the post on sharescene was _in fact_ from _hot copper..._
Nothing like quoting your sources...


----------



## moneymajix (25 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

What has Roger been up to?


http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080125/pdf/3173g895zb36xy.pdf


Maybe he needs the money?


Sp closed at 2.2c.


----------



## nyo (25 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Sold over a period of time.  Not all at one go. They still hold 32,599,298 shares or 11.26%.  I will still hold based on the research presented here ATM.  Any other thoughts from the more informed posters?


----------



## jtb (27 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



nyo said:


> Sold over a period of time.  Not all at one go. They still hold 32,599,298 shares or 11.26%.  I will still hold based on the research presented here ATM.  Any other thoughts from the more informed posters?




Considering the recent volumes- if he wanted out I'm sure he would have no problem offloading the rest.

At the end of the day 180 grand is 180 grand.

If I had of been able to watch the recent peaks above 3c I would also have shed a couple for a quick 40%.

Can't look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Something is really suss here,

The Directors and Stienpris hold over 200m shares,

So why sell 6m? It looks like anytime the stock looks like its going to move up they try and hold it back

I don't know, but if it were me and I seriously wanted to get my shares out I would have sold every single one last monday on the 80m volume day, yet they sold like 1-2m that day

Wierd


----------



## Scuba (29 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hiya YT,
what would I know, but one viewpoint is that these guys are holding out for what they know could be a speculative and daytrading rush the likes of which has appeared many times over the last six months (EGO, FDL, JRV and GDA _to name a few_). It would be _nice_ to know their reasoning though...
Scuba


----------



## Nathan_b (31 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

yt when do you think we will see more action on this?

is it quiet because its a speccie in current market or what? it looks ripe for take off in my eyes.


----------



## JJKools (31 January 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

It sees to have reached its bottom and IMO a bargain buy. A tiny market cap, with loads of potential. Its big play is obviously Iron ore in India. Many analysts are tipping the price of iron to increase by upto 70% this year.  News from its indian iron ore is said to be due soon and if all being positive i'd expect some nice appreciation in SP. Plenty of potential upside in this one, though very speculative


----------



## kpas (1 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Announcement out:

1. More rock chip samples to support their previous anny
2. Applying for mining leases
3. Capital raising


----------



## kpas (1 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



kpas said:


> Announcement out:
> 
> 1. More rock chip samples to support their previous anny
> 2. Applying for mining leases
> 3. Capital raising




Also, they have basically declared that the JV is unconditional at end of the month.

This is a very positive announcement.


----------



## ASK (1 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

im liking it too. Last chance to get on board ... i think we will see close to 2.5 today based on that news - very postive


----------



## kpas (1 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



ASK said:


> im liking it too. Last chance to get on board ... i think we will see close to 2.5 today based on that news - very postive




It churned for so long at 3c last time, it is very disapointing to see it down around 2c now.

Especially with an announcement like this, I am surprised there is not more people jumping on board.

2 weeks til JV unconditional and possibility of less then 2 weeks until they announce the resource estimate.


----------



## ASK (1 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

haha easy tiger, markets been open for 35 minutes lets see what happens by close. 

But yeah, you're right - its going to take a bit more than this to hold at over 3 cents.


----------



## Aargh! (1 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



ASK said:


> im liking it too. Last chance to get on board ... i think we will see close to 2.5 today based on that news - very postive




Do you want to elaborate on that point with some analysis? You predict a 25% gain in one day?

Or were you just outright ramping?


----------



## ASK (1 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Aargh! said:


> Do you want to elaborate on that point with some analysis? You predict a 25% gain in one day?
> 
> Or were you just outright ramping?




i dunno mate ... have you actually looked at the announment?

then maybe you might have some sort of idea


----------



## Aargh! (1 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



ASK said:


> i dunno mate ... have you actually looked at the announment?
> 
> then maybe you might have some sort of idea




Yes of course I have read the announcement. Perhaps you should read ASF posting policies RE ramping and backing up statements with some form of analysis not just "2.5c at close".


----------



## ASK (1 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Aargh! said:


> Yes of course I have read the announcement. Perhaps you should read ASF posting policies RE ramping and backing up statements with some form of analysis not just "2.5c at close".




Its not a ramp .. ive read the report, and personally i think there is potential for some big gains today - very bullish announcment.

you can say what you like mate, but its my opinion and im expressing it 

best of luck to all NSL holders.


----------



## Sean K (1 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



ASK said:


> Its not a ramp .. ive read the report, and personally i think there is potential for some big gains today - very bullish announcment.
> 
> you can say what you like mate, but its my opinion and im expressing it
> 
> best of luck to all NSL holders.



Thank you to other members for maintaining the ASF standards here.

ASK, please ensure that if you post ANY price target it is accompanied by some attempted FA and/or TA to support the 'valuation'. 

In this case, it seems your guesses at the EOD price are completely random.

Please keep the 'analysis' flowing...

Good luck to NSL holders!

kennas


----------



## Birdster (1 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hmmm seems this thread got more action from the ann than the SP! 

Maybe the next ann with results and/ or(e) confirmation of a mining permit will make the train leave the station.

Spec stocks are boring when they just sit there!

Good luck to all other NSL holders


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

There are alot of traders on NSL and as such it SP movements will be volatile and large,

I am waiting for the results of further work as well as target estimates etc etc which according to the ann will be out late Feb, so 1 more month 

With a mkt cap under $6m the company is and has always been a cheap spec that offers very high returns

I am still confident that once all that dust has settled on NSL these 1.8c levels will prove to be a distant memory but thats just my thoughts


----------



## Scuba (1 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



kpas said:


> ****Today (1st Feb 08), 09:25 AM****
> Announcement out:
> 
> 1. More rock chip samples to support their previous anny
> ...




...See *"Pimping"* _Post_ Friday 01/02/08 09:07am at _the Sharescene *NSL HEALTH *thread_ for the original post...

_Copy and paste specialists who don't link to the original_


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> There are alot of traders on NSL and as such it SP movements will be volatile and large,




And here come the traders, it will be interesting to see exactly how NSL plays out this time,

However this maybe due to the update re the Indian Ore project, but as per the last announcement I thought it wasn't due till the end of Feb

Well bring on some news


----------



## nioka (5 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Certainly good volume and a 30% price increase today. It is easy to see why traders like these penny stocks. Look out for the results of the sampling in India or is it a case of someone has the results already. After all anything could happen when the business is conducted in India.


----------



## Birdster (5 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> And here come the traders, it will be interesting to see exactly how NSL plays out this time,
> 
> However this maybe due to the update re the Indian Ore project, but as per the last announcement I thought it wasn't due till the end of Feb
> 
> Well bring on some news




Ann has been out since last week. Wonder where the interest today is coming from? 

Holding and is my pick in Febs picking contest!


----------



## Scuba (5 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> ***EDITED***
> Well bring on some news




Posted on the Australian website 4th February YT; Iron will for India 
According to Commsuc course of trades,the frenzy started late in the morning?


----------



## mick2006 (5 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Birdster said:


> Ann has been out since last week. Wonder where the interest today is coming from?
> 
> Holding and is my pick in Febs picking contest!




For those that read the daily assay column in the Australian, they did a story on NSL and their change of company direction.  My guess is that is why we are seeing the increased interest today.


----------



## Birdster (5 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Thanks Mick

I didn't. And for those besides me who didn't as well;

*Iron will for India*
Kevin Andrusiak | February 04, 2008 

IT'S official, every man and his three-legged, flea-bitten, cross-bred dog is getting on the iron ore bandwagon.

That might be a bit harsh, given what we are about to say next, and Daily Assay wishes to retract any inference at all that NSL Health is an impure breed of a company. 

We just have no idea what the company is about at all. For all we know, NSL Health is a promising junior firm, out there to do what everyone else is doing: make money out of the resources boom. 

But we would imagine it was not just Daily Assay rubbing its eyes in a bid to seek further clarity when we saw the announcement that NSL Health is getting closer to applying for a mining permit to cover a proposed iron ore project in India. 

That’s right, it is the same NSL that holds the rights to, and distributes dental technology products for, dental implants through the exclusive licence of the DenX technology in the Asia Pacific region (excluding Japan). 

That’s about the only thing we know of the Perth-based company after looking up Bloomberg records. Maybe NSL’s website would have helped, but that’s not up and running at the moment. 

At least not when we looked. 

Anyway, down to the brass tacks, or the iron ore knobs, as we like to say. 

The tooth specialist said on Friday that it has further rock-chip samples awaiting assay from its Indian Iron Ore Project. 

There’s about a billion jokes Daily Assay can think of about India, teeth and rock-chip samples, but there’s no way we are going there. We barely survived the intense scrutiny of the KGB in the 1980s, and we have no intention of picking a fight with the Board of Control for Cricket in India. 

For the record, NSL Health has an option to acquire a 25 per cent interest for the iron ore project in Kerala, India. 

Dental equipment seller NSL Health is getting into the business, with an option over 25 per cent of the Kerala project, where previous rock chip samples have shown the potential for magnetite and hematite ore. 

“Assay grades returned show excellent potential when compared to global averages for magnetite iron ore,” NSL told shareholders in December, after a brief forage over the 6km strike at Kerala last year. 

NSL and its joint-venture partner Austind Iron Ore are now applying for mining permits over the project after Austind raised $10 million last year. Austind is in the process of raising another $11 million to fund land acquisitions. 

They will use that money to buy up to 1000 acres of land around Kerala, after agreeing to extend a deadline to the end of February after which both parties have to agree to move ahead with the joint venture. 

“Austind has advised that the legal opinion will be received in the next two weeks, following which NSL would be in a position to declare the joint venture unconditional,” company secretary Sean Henbury said. 

So watch out for any movement in coming months about a $5 million battler from Perth called NSL Health. Who needs teeth when there’s an iron ore boom on at the moment? 

And really, what can be so wrong with trying to build an iron ore project in India? Surely it’s a case of taking the ice to the Eskimo. 

andrusiakk@theaustralian.com.au


----------



## STRAT (5 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hi fellas 
If that article is the reason I would have expected action from open as the article is dated yesterday but the action only got started just before 11am


----------



## Scuba (5 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



STRAT said:


> Hi fellas
> If that article is the reason I would have expected action from open as the article is dated yesterday but the action only got started just before 11am



Hi Strat,
Commsuc was abnormally slow in showing info this morning.
1 CS course of trades (objectivly) didn't match depth and course of trades until around 1120 csdst...
2 Stockness course of trades shows early trading steady then building.
3 Yahoo day graph showed bottom at around 1020, then gradual rise with plateau from 1115 to 1145?

FWIW looks like a little new interest even though there's alot of crossed trades...

_Comsec percentiles on NSL still don't match either...?_


----------



## nioka (5 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

This is the way I see todays trading: Someone decided to get into or increase their holding for a reason we can only guess. They entered the market around 11am and traded as per availability until they got their quota, probably by 11.20.This gave us the price increase which in turn encouraged other traders and investors. The buying was not sustained, probably by profit takers out numbering buyers and the price slipped back. It does show that there is interest in this stock and if there is good news from assay results then we can expect to profit if we are holders. I'm holding a few in hopes, it is a spec after all.


----------



## STRAT (5 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Thanks Scuba and Nioka, I agree, a likely scenario. 

Considering the speculative nature of the stock it has held up well over the last month


----------



## Drubula (6 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

SP moved up on a day when many stocks took a hit as a result from the DOW falling in the US. I think there maybe something in the wind for this movement, maybe an imminent announcement, but that is my hunch and certainly not fact.

Anyone think otherwise?

Drubs


----------



## Birdster (6 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Drubula said:


> SP moved up on a day when many stocks took a hit as a result from the DOW falling in the US. I think there maybe something in the wind for this movement, maybe an imminent announcement, but that is my hunch and certainly not fact.
> 
> Anyone think otherwise?
> 
> Drubs




Quite a few went against the grain today. My surprise was BSL. 

NSL's interest, sparked aparently by the article in The Australian paper two days ago, could be having some residule effect. Oh...IMHO of course


----------



## moneymajix (7 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Looks like some more interest this morning. Up yesterday on a down day.

Fair bit of chat on forums re this stock.

2.5c.


----------



## bart (16 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hi ppl, just wondering if everyone is still holding, seems quiet here. Hopefully good news coming soon?


----------



## Drubula (17 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Holding on this one for long term, but a name change with an IRON ORE relevance would certainly promote more interest in this stock. But having said that take a look at this link as to what NSL may have in store, 

http://www.zibb.com/article/2310887/NSL+Health+verifies+mineralisation

If the Iron Ore targetted (325-390mt) is proven, hopefully sometime this year, IMO the SP can only move up.

Good times ahead if all falls into place.

Drubs


----------



## Scuba (17 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Another posted link/story from Sharescene...

"I found this link on another forum..." 

More of the same....


----------



## sam76 (17 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Mate, who cares....

Not everyone's on SS. The link is new to ASF so let it be.

(Not trying to be difficult)


----------



## hegemony (22 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hey all, 

I hold a few of these, and was just wondering how the 65% increase in iron price I read about might affect share price of NSL.  Or, is it too speculative and therefore it has no immediate effect apart form improving the potential upside?

thanks from a relative noob,
Russ


----------



## TheAbyss (22 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

They would need to come up with something a bit more substantial than some rock chips to benefit from a price rise to something they havent proven they actually have a resource of, let alone their own ability to get IO out of the ground (whch would have to be questionable given their last effort at selling dental products) or transport the IO to someone who wants to pay them for it. They have a three year window to do all of that by the way or the whole IO horizon may have shifted before they leave the blocks.

Having said that you could trade NSL quite a few times before they do any of this and make a tidy return.


----------



## LRG (22 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hello YOUNG TRADER

You have not posted anything about NSL for quite a while.  I am a bit unsure as too how long i will hang on.  I am wondering if this really is just a "penny dreadful".

The latest ASX announcement says they are extending and reporting end of feb 08.

I hope this is positive news and the sp gets a kick cause it is pretty flat with low volume at the momment.  I still am behind on this one having purchased at an avge around 2.9cents.

Then again I'm behind on others too due to the correction we had to have in markets!!!


----------



## Scuba (23 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

LRG, have a read of the thread and follow the links to the other sites too... With regard to management being new, NOT the management that drove the dental biz into the red... It's a spec, but has quite good prospects, spend the time and read...


----------



## Sean K (23 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Yes, news will come in slowly for this stock. It hasn't got 15 projects all running simultaneously, and will take some time to get up and running. I highly encourage people to make the most of the telephone and speak to management of companies such as this. Due to their size, they would be more than happy to accept calls from investors who want the most up to date information. Well, should be anyway! Give them a bell...


----------



## Drubula (24 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Scuba said:


> LRG, have a read of the thread and follow the links to the other sites too... With regard to management being new, NOT the management that drove the dental biz into the red... It's a spec, but has quite good prospects, spend the time and read...




Well said Scuba and that is what I have done since mid Dec 2007. I hopefully am expecting a busy week trading with NSL. Some announcement is due at end of Feb.

Still is just a speccie at this stage

Drubs


----------



## dawi03 (24 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Yeah, someone call and find out, then post here please? I'm really craving some good news here.


----------



## prawn_86 (24 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



dawi03 said:


> Yeah, someone call and find out, then post here please? I'm really craving some good news here.




Dawi,

You are in the same position as anyone else to make a call to the company. You could call and then share with members, rather than waiting for someone else to do it.


----------



## dawi03 (25 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



prawn_86 said:


> Dawi,
> 
> You are in the same position as anyone else to make a call to the company. You could call and then share with members, rather than waiting for someone else to do it.



 !#!#!#!#!#!#!#!#
No need to be rude, Im in the US mate so unless you want to pay for my overseas call you do it


----------



## Sean K (25 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



dawi03 said:


> !#!#!#!#!#!#!#!#
> No need to be rude, Im in the US mate so unless you want to pay for my overseas call you do it



!! This isn't being rude. Get a skype account, load it up with a few bucks, and call yourself. It's cheaper than local calls.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



LRG said:


> Hello YOUNG TRADER
> 
> You have not posted anything about NSL for quite a while.  I am a bit unsure as too how long i will hang on.  I am wondering if this really is just a "penny dreadful".
> 
> ...





Hi LRG, if you see my first post on this stock I was spot on as I said the following



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a quick one to start the thread,
> 
> ...




When I posted on the 17th of Jan the share price was *2.3c-25.c* on monday (2 trading days later) the stock hit a high of *3.3c* = *40% rise in 2 trading days* 

Unfortunately the following day was January 22nd which turned out to be the worst day we have witnessed in a long time and hence the mkt collapsed, which included

Despite this I picked NSL for what it was = "the next 2c-3c penny stock to run" 

Unfortunately we just didn't get enough of a run out of it,

DYOR on the company, it still is exactlly what I said it was back in Jan



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> a very cheap penny stock that offers alot of upside potential and thus should be re-rated and capped at least $15m = 5c given the potential it has


----------



## dawi03 (26 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I just rang Sean Harbury the company secretary, and they have the results back from India. He couldnt tell me a huge amount but he said that there will be a report shortly. Weather that means today or this week im not sure.

Sounds very very promisiing


----------



## Drubula (26 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Rang NSL today and spoke to Shaun. I asked if the company is on track for an announcement by month end. At this stage all I was told is that there is something in the pipeline but no reference to what. Well the wait continues.

Lets hope it confirmation of the JV. Heres hoping 

Stay tuned.
Drubs


----------



## Drubula (26 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



dawi03 said:


> I just rang Sean Harbury the company secretary, and they have the results back from India. He couldnt tell me a huge amount but he said that there will be a report shortly. Weather that means today or this week im not sure.
> 
> Sounds very very promisiing




Sorry Dawi03 I too rang and spoke to Shaun, but I didnt want to say anything at the moment. I concur with your response.

Drubs


----------



## doctorj (26 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

What is the market expecting to get back?  My understanding is that it's just rock chip samples.  Is a good result likely to do much for the SP? I would have thought who ever is taking the samples would be sure to take samples from just the likely looking pieces of rock and any results they get back are nice but aren't likely to mean much?


----------



## dawi03 (26 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

It isnt just rock chip samples they will be posting to the ASX, its the whole aquisition of AustInd etc


----------



## binginbarrel (26 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Any sort of announcement will change the SP rapidly (assuming it gets traded). It moves on the smell of an oily ann.
Up 4% on 4 trades since 1406


----------



## doctorj (26 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Thanks for filling me in 

I'm guessing their going to fund the acquisition through equity - any idea what price the placement is likely to be at?


----------



## dawi03 (26 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Dunno but I expect them to move very quickly, the company can turn from a 7mil a year to 50mil if they pull this off (which they should)


----------



## binginbarrel (26 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I don`t think there will be any dilution of NSL shares, they state that the funding is coming via Austind, whether it`s part of the JV conditions or not, we`ll see. 
Another float won`t harm though, they are very tightly held.


----------



## nyo (26 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



binginbarrel said:


> I don`t think there will be any dilution of NSL shares, they state that the funding is coming via Austind, whether it`s part of the JV conditions or not, we`ll see.
> Another float won`t harm though, they are very tightly held.




Hi,

In regards to your post I just saw this information posted by Brantley.  What do you think?

http://www.hotcopper.com.au/post_threadview.asp?fid=1&tid=626424#2591661

FYI...*AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD* made a new filing with ASIC on Wednesday, 20/02/2008. NOT Imaged yet. See below.

Things may be on the move. JMHO

Time will tell....

Cheers,
Brantley

http://www.search.asic.gov.au/cgi-bin/gns030c?acn=127_530_205&juris=9&hdtext=ACN&srchsrc=1

# Extracted from ASIC's database at AEST 14:21:53 on 26/02/2008
# Name *AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD*

ACN 127 530 205
ABN 12 127 530 205

Type Australian Proprietary Company, Limited By Shares
Registration Date 13/09/2007
Next Review Date 13/09/2008
Status Registered
Locality of Registered Office Brisbane QLD 4000
Jurisdiction
Australian Securities & Investments Commission


These are the documents that ASIC has most recently received from or in relation to this organisation. Page numbers are shown if processing is complete and the document is available for purchase.

# Date Number Pages Description
# 20/02/2008 1F0021553 Not Imaged

*# 484 Change to Company Details

# 484G Notification of Share Issue

# 484O Changes to Share Structure

# 484N Changes to (Members) Share Holdings*


----------



## binginbarrel (26 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

If Austind Iron Ore are in agreement with the JV with NSL I think they are going to take us on one hell of a ride. Restructured and ready for the release of a great JV ann is what my gut instinct says.
I`ve coughed up $12K for my place on the ride at 2.5c


----------



## Sean K (26 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Ladies and gents, colourful language can be fun and light hearted, but be aware that any comment of a stock 'flying to the moon', or 'leaving the train station', or other such tripe, requires some detailed analysis. Similarly, it's ASF policy that ANY price target, or MC evaluation, is to be accompanied by some attempted TA and/or FA. Cheers, kennas


----------



## Drubula (26 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

This is what I have longed for with NSL. Hopefully the market will be  receptive to the news of the JV if and when it is announced.

Drubs


----------



## binginbarrel (27 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Five buyers sitting there willing to pay 2.7 and 2.8cents.
One seller sitting at 3.1cents with 4541985 has been there for days now, maybe weeks.
No great volume on this stock each day, lucky to push to 10million.
So on a normal day this block ay 3.1 will stay, but announcement due very soon.
A good day of over 50million traded might see new floors at around 3.5c
Buyers are building in the queue now,lets see how we go today.


----------



## dawi03 (27 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Well up 18%...

Very close to ann, probably today or tomorrow from what I gathered when I spoke to the company


----------



## moneymajix (27 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Things have been hotting up lately.

NOW UP 30% to 3.5c

Leaky boat?   We will soon find out.


----------



## wipz (27 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Anticipation and build up for the Iron ore JV announcement to be made on friday. Market cap small at only $9mil, reserves of 200MT @ 60% Fe valued at approx ~$30mil.  Should be interesting.


----------



## dawi03 (27 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I'm excited..... they will announce either today or first thing tomorrow in my opinion.

After speaking with Sean the treasurer yesterday I got the feeling this will be a huge ann for this company


----------



## juw177 (27 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



dawi03 said:


> I'm excited..... they will announce either today or first thing tomorrow in my opinion.
> 
> After speaking with Sean the treasurer yesterday I got the feeling this will be a huge ann for this company




Writing "in my opinion" does not allow you to make up whatever you want to ramp a stock. And neither does the feeling you get when (if you) spoke to the treasurer. Even if you did speak to someone, they will not tell you when the ann comes out and how huge it will be.


----------



## dawi03 (27 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

When did I say that the treasurer said that it will be a huge announcement? I said I got the feeling the way he was chatting? That is my opinion. And I wasnt making anything up, if you want to call Sean and ask him if he spoke to me go ahead


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Well there's action in NSL no doubt about it,

Interesting when you realise that the ann is due 29th of Feb, could be insiders, or could be traders getting set in anticipation, either way we don't have long to wait to find out


----------



## juw177 (27 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Well there's action in NSL no doubt about it,
> 
> Interesting when you realise that the ann is due 29th of Feb, could be insiders, or could be traders getting set in anticipation, either way we don't have long to wait to find out




"anticipation" is the key word here. Anticipation attracts people looking to profit on good news. But if everyone has already anticipated the good news, who is going to be on the buy side when the news does come out?

Dont mean to downramp. Just a word of caution.


----------



## dawi03 (27 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Thats your opinion, and ill continue stating mine on this forum.... As I said guys, from when I spoke to the company yesterday, they sounded very excited on the news coming up in the ann


----------



## moneymajix (27 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

JUW



> Dont mean to downramp.



That is funny.



People like the idea of a good iron ore story atm.


Being touted as another FDL etc. elsewhere. Blah, blah, blah...


----------



## prawn_86 (27 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



dawi03 said:


> Thats your opinion, and ill continue stating mine on this forum.... As I said guys, from when I spoke to the company yesterday, they sounded very excited on the news coming up in the ann




You find me one company that isnt excited about their upcoming announcements/prospects.

Dont foget that it is managements job to attract investors, so of course they will be up beat.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

dawi what juw said is true in most cases,

You get a "buy the rumour" - "sell the fact" situation" but it will all depend on the ann, depending how positive it is will depend on where the SP ends up


----------



## dawi03 (27 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I dont doubt that young trader, but I never "made anything up" like juw stated I was letting everyone else know what I heard and gathered from the convo.


----------



## juw177 (27 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Yep, this can easily have a run if the ann is far above market expectations.

Also of interest is that NSL is the 3rd most discussed stock on hotcopper so the ann is common knowledge. And we know what those guys like to do with these sort of stocks.


----------



## prawn_86 (27 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

This thread is getting out of hand quickly.

If the discussion does not return to the stock, and contain meaningful comments and analysis then posts will be removed and infractions issued.


----------



## juw177 (27 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

All my downramps aside, we are looking at a high close here. Today's intraday chart has seen solid buying. Some resistance at 0.035, but then not much effort was made to break it either. Very few were taking profit above 0.03 which is a sign of strength as I expected to see resistance there.

Assuming there has been consolidation between 0.033 and 0.035, technicals point to a strong open tomorrow, (possibly see 0.035 turn to support).


----------



## moneymajix (27 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - Vroom, vroom...*

Response to Speeding Ticket after market close.

Mentions the JV.

Board anticpates announcement re the status of the JV agreement to be made by end of the week.
_(onya dawi03)._

3.5c.


----------



## Drubula (27 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I like the response from the company in regards to announcement due by end of week.

This was what the market anticipated. Could be a interesting day for day traders tomorrow, but not sure about price at this stage.

Drubs


----------



## irondragon (27 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

We all know the market has been choppy for well over 6 months now. And with the months of January / February being backward for the majority of investors, people are looking for anything with a good chance of positive direction. 

Then a small co called NSL Health presented the market with a gift of an announcement. By NSL telling the market that an announcement will be delivered by 29th February, and one read's the background of what this company could potentially achieve, then this is a stock that has all the hallmarks for a serious run on good news.

We are all still speculating, but with iron ore being in flavour, NSL's low market capital, the resource is in India surrounded by existing infrastructure, and pending JV, and adding in the recent high volume... the spotlights and radar will be firmly on this one for the next 48 hours at least. 

If the news is what the market wants to hear, or should we say even better, then this will move up, and seriously. Based on this, and probably word of mouth too, buyers equalling sellers, might see this crack the high 3's, possibly 4 cents before announcement hits, as new players want in.  

Can't predict a target price if news pleases the market, but there's a real chance it will go much higher than most probably think, partly based on sellers not giving away too much on a serious run up.


----------



## mobcat (27 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Good post ID i do agree interesting coulpe of days ahead for holders indeed .............If NSL pulls of 200mt plus of the rusty stuff man look out we should  be in a bath of A4 profits on this little Young Trader rusty penny gem ...My self im holding tight to my Big Bucket full of indian Ore ATM i cant wait to take profits with any thing to do with INDIA after one of the buggers fleeced me in Fiji on a land deal many years ago LOL funny how things stick in your head regarding a nation hey .......But when i first caught wind of NSL i thought to myself this is my big chance of getting back my curry munchin fold that that slippery indian got me for back in 1996 

Any way all looks good im nicley set on this one with buys in the last month nice place to be ATM and i was happy to support it the last month on the way through 3 cents 

Sleep well all in anticipation of a indinian onslaught tommorow :dance: and a big party friday night with Hot Vindaloo all over the show if all go,s to plan :bier: Cheers YT and ASF


----------



## shaunm (28 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hmmm quite a bit of a back track today, wonder why?
Do some people know what the announcement is or is the SP being sold down  to pick up more prior to the announcement.

Kinda glad I switched off the stop-loss order this morning as I would have been flushed out!


----------



## Sean K (28 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



shaunm said:


> Hmmm quite a bit of a back track today, wonder why?
> Do some people know what the announcement is or is the SP being sold down  to pick up more prior to the announcement.



It's probably been sold down by the pump and dumpers who have taken some interest in this the past few days. If you bought this as an 'investment' and the reasons why you bought it are still there, then the day to day movements of the stock shouldn't worry you too much. If you are a day trader trying to make a quick buck, you need to learn how to pump and dump a little better.  As far as it been sold down so it could be picked up a little cheaper.


----------



## shaunm (28 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



kennas said:


> As far as it been sold down so it could be picked up a little cheaper.




Well there has been a lot of talk lately about stock price manipulation, and I hold another stock which has well and truely been subject to that, so I guess I am suspicious. 
You are most probably spot on with regards to the pump and dumpers.
As for me, I have been accumulating over the last week in anticipation of the announcement. Now as to whether that classes me as a day-trader, I don't know; I certainly don't feel like a day-trader.


----------



## Drubula (28 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I am with you on that one Shaunm.

My purchase is for longterm hold. Should the announcement be what we previously were advised in the last company announcement to eventuate then the gains over the past few days are not pie in the sky stuff. The JV and the JORC confirmation of 200mt + will give the SP a kick along.

Cheers 

Drubs


----------



## LRG (28 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

A fair old pull back from the close at 3.5 cents yesterday.

I hope that the announcement tomorrow will be excellent news.

I wonder if they will issue it during trading or after the close tomorrow?

Kind of hope it is after the close - excellent news and then wait for the new trading week to see what happens.


----------



## Drubula (28 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

As mentionned before if the impending announcement includes both the JV and the JORC confirmation of 200mt + then watch the day traders have a field day.

I have checked the ASIC site for any post market announcements and at the time of posting this reply no news.

Fingers crossed

Drubs.


----------



## prawn_86 (28 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Drubula said:


> As mentionned before if the impending announcement includes both the JV and the JORC confirmation of 200mt + then watch the day traders have a field day.




They will definetly not be releasing a JORC, because (as far as i can gather) they are only *TARGETING* 200mt and have not yet done any drilling.

A JORC is still a long long way off.

Correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Drubula (28 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I think you maybe right Prawn86

NSL hopefully will be targeting an exploration potential of at least 200 million 
tonnes of Iron Ore grading >60% with their JV partners should it be confirmed. 


Still no announcement on ASIC Company Searches website.

Cheers Drubs


----------



## prawn_86 (28 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

So a JORC is at least a year away one would think.

I wonder how easy it is to get a drill rig in India? I think there is a shortage worldwide, but dont quote me on that


----------



## Sean K (28 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



prawn_86 said:


> They will definetly not be releasing a JORC, because (as far as i can gather) they are only *TARGETING* 200mt and have not yet done any drilling.
> 
> A JORC is still a long long way off.
> 
> Correct me if im wrong.



They are going to announce results from additional rock chip samples as far as I know. Perhaps rock chips can form part of a JORC in India?


----------



## prawn_86 (28 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



kennas said:


> They are going to announce results from additional rock chip samples as far as I know. Perhaps rock chips can form part of a JORC in India?




LOL 

Although im sure things are more leniant i dont think they would be that much so. But hey, u never know with other countries


----------



## Sean K (28 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



prawn_86 said:


> LOL
> 
> Although im sure things are more leniant i dont think they would be that much so. But hey, u never know with other countries



Yep, and the rock chips have been brought in from the Pilbara.  Although the grades would have to be low so it wasn't too suspiscious...


----------



## moneymajix (28 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Oh you don't get me I'm part of the union
You don't get me I'm part of the union
You don't get me I'm part of the union
Till the day I die, till the day I die.








News tomorrow, I imagine.


----------



## Scuba (29 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

For all the ramping here, the thread reads as if it's hc...

Having returned from the NW tonight, and reading the last 4 pages... Bring it on you dentists! 
(That's a Traffic infringment notice I didn't mind reading...)


----------



## STRAT (29 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hi everyone.
Anyone like to comment on the significance of Roger Steinepreis & David Paganin dropping their interest in the company to below 10%?

Its obviously not about the money


----------



## shaunm (29 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

It's encouraging to see the SP hovering around the 3/3.1 mark, and recovering from the dips under 3.


----------



## LRG (29 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

It would be more encouraging if they released the announcement and the SP shot up.

All seems to be very quiet so far today


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

There's no way the company will release a JORC, no way

However there is a target, my understanding was this news should be verification of the target, or porbability of achieivng/finding/firming up the target,

There's nothing wrong with targets, see FDL and MDX for cases in point,

Either way like I said volatility will be large!


----------



## dawi03 (29 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

When the hell are they going to release this to the market though? Leaving it a little too late imo on a friday


----------



## Flick15 (29 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> There's no way the company will release a JORC, no way
> 
> However there is a target, my understanding was this news should be verification of the target, or porbability of achieivng/finding/firming up the target,
> 
> ...




YT 

Yes I do not expect the JORC announcement either.  I would expect an announcment on JV with Austind and the target.  What are your thoughts on the parcel sold by Steinpris?

Thanks


----------



## LRG (29 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I just rang the NSL office.  Sean is not in until 2pm WA time with is 4pm AEST or market close.  

They are expecting to make an announcement today - but cant confirm.

So, i would say it will be after the close???


----------



## Synergy (29 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Conveniently out of the office I'd say. Must have been getting the odd phonecall...

An after the close ann today is probably not terrible news, not the best day for positive anns. Also some hype may build over the weekend if we're lucky.

Can only wait and see.


----------



## nioka (29 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



LRG said:


> I just rang the NSL office.  Sean is not in until 2pm WA time with is 4pm AEST or market close.
> 
> They are expecting to make an announcement today - but cant confirm.
> 
> So, i would say it will be after the close???



Is this the long awaited announcement. Major shareholding selling: 
22nd Feb    2,166,667 @ 2.5c   25th    2,000,000 @2.55   27th   1,250,000 @ 2.8c. He/they should have waited until they had read this thread and they would have done better!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaunm (29 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Well I guess it's progress

MARKET UPDATE ON INDIAN IRON ORE PROJECT
HIGHLIGHTS
 Joint Venture Agreement with Austind Iron Ore Pty Ltd (Austind) declared
unconditional.
 Austind is continuing fund raising discussions to fund the land acquisition
strategy, mining permit applications, joint venture expenditure and general
working capital.
 NSL Health Limited (NSL) has appointed an independent reputable consulting
firm of geologists to conduct an independent review of the Indian Iron Ore
Project (Project) and, in particular, to form a view on the exploration potential
of the Project.
1. JOINT VENTURE AGREEMENT AND FUNDING
Austind’s legal advisors have provided written opinions (made available to NSL)
in relation to the land acquisition strategy being implemented by Austind and
NSL is satisfied that any legal or regulatory hurdles can be overcome based on
these opinions.
Further, Austind has advised NSL that it is progressing well with its proposed
significant equity fund raising that will allow it to complete the acquisitions of
land at Iron Ore Hill.
Based on the above two factors, NSL has, by letter to Austind dated 29 February
2008, declared the Joint Venture Agreement entered into with Austind in
October 2007 unconditional.
NSL has further been advised by Austind that the mining permit application is
progressing and will be submitted in the coming weeks.
Now that the Joint Venture Agreement is unconditional, NSL may spend up to
$400,000 on joint venture expenditure in order to earn a 25% interest in the
Project. NSL expects that a joint venture committee meeting will be convened
in the coming weeks to determine the quantum of funds to be expended and
the program undertaken.
NSL Health Limited
ABN 32 057 140 922
21 Teddington Road, Burswood, WA, 6100
P: (08) 9486 2333 F08) 9355 4580
2. APPOINTMENT OF GEOLOGISTS
NSL has appointed an independent reputable consulting firm of geologists
(Consulting Geologist) to conduct an initial review of the Project and, in
particular, form a view on the exploration potential of the Project.
On the weekend beginning 16 February 2008, a representative of the Consulting
Geologist made a site visit to the Project and NSL is expecting a report from the
Consulting Geologist in respect of the review within the next two weeks.
The initial feedback from the Consulting Geologist is that the exploration work
completed on the Project to date is not sufficient to define an exploration
potential in accordance with the requirements of the JORC Code and that
additional exploration work will be required to determine the Project’s potential.
NSL expects that the findings of the Consulting Geologist will guide the
exploration program undertaken through the joint venture with AIO.
Further updates on the joint venture will be released to the market in due course.
Should you have any queries, please contact the company’s secretary Sean Henbury on
(08) 9486 2333.
Yours sincerely
SEAN HENBURY
COMPANY SECRETARY
NSL HEALTH LIMIT


----------



## fgzq88 (29 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

The initial feedback from the Consulting Geologist is that the exploration work
completed on the Project to date is not sufficient to define an exploration
potential in accordance with the requirements of the JORC Code and that
additional exploration work will be required to determine the Project’s potential.

didn't mention rock chip samples at all


----------



## LRG (29 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

So what does this all mean for trading on monday?

No real movement?

Down or up?

I'm none the wiser


----------



## shaunm (29 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



dawi03 said:


> I'm excited..... they will announce either today or first thing tomorrow in my opinion.
> 
> After speaking with Sean the treasurer yesterday I got the feeling this will be a huge ann for this company




Hmmm.....This Sean bloke wasn't quietly having a chuckle in the background while you were speaking with him by any chance??


----------



## Synergy (29 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



fgzq88 said:


> The initial feedback from the Consulting Geologist is that the exploration work
> completed on the Project to date is not sufficient to define an exploration
> potential in accordance with the requirements of the JORC Code and that
> additional exploration work will be required to determine the Project’s potential.
> ...




No but we'll know more within the next 2 weeks. Perhaps some samples then...
Hopefully the day traders holding are prepared to wait that out, and hopefully some weekend media attention.
Any guesses on SP direction Monday morning?


----------



## shaunm (29 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



LRG said:


> So what does this all mean for trading on monday?
> 
> No real movement?
> 
> ...




Perhaps it's just as well this came out after close. There may have been a bit of dumping going on. What about Monday......?


----------



## sam76 (29 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Wasn't the JV conditional on the fact that there was at least 200mt @ 60% Fe _*at a minimum*_?

If so, this is great news.


----------



## mobcat (29 February 2008)

*Im going to blow that bottle of MOET *

Im going to blow that bottle of MOET 
I know it might be a bit pre mature but I am happy with the unconditional part of the ANN ATM 2 weeks brings Results sounds good to me let the spec build now with a foundation SP in place CHEERS :alcohol::band and it,s friday night and im thirsty anyway


----------



## sam76 (29 February 2008)

*Re: Im going to blow that bottle of MOET *



mobcat said:


> Im going to blow that bottle of MOET




Do you think you should be sharing that on a public forum???

hehehehehehehehee

I tend to agree that this is great news!


----------



## pan (29 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



sam76 said:


> Wasn't the JV conditional on the fact that there was at least 200mt @ 60% Fe _*at a minimum*_?
> 
> If so, this is great news.




Austind must have some good cause why would they sign with them if they didn't have anything in the ground? There would be no point in a useless joint venture?

thoughts?


----------



## Drubula (29 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

With the JV being unconditional (In the previous announcement an unconditional jv would only occur if a minimum identified targeted resource of 200mt is possible), I am happy with the jv announcement to date. What will transpire in the next two weeks is that NSL may well seek to identify a targetted resource of greater than 200mt (my hunch only and certainly not fact because that is the way I am reading it otherwise why would NSL commit to an unconditional JV when they are still seeking to identify a target resource? 

Well that's my understanding and certainly I am happy so far.

Drubs


----------



## happytown (29 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



shaunm said:


> ...
> 
> Joint Venture Agreement with Austind Iron Ore Pty Ltd (Austind) declared unconditional.
> 
> ...




(emphasis added)



sam76 said:


> Wasn't the JV conditional on the fact that there was at least 200mt @ 60% Fe _*at a minimum*_?
> 
> ...




the 'unconditionality' they refer to in the ann relates to the 01/02/08 market update, not the potential jorc resource, where they stated that 31/01/08 was the date whereby condition precedents had to be met in order for the jv to proceed

this included agreement on the land acquisition strategy and progress on the mining permit application

both parties agreed to extend the date to 29/02/08, when austind would be expected to be in a position to *provide a legal opinion on the land acquisition strategy*, which, *if satisfactory to nsl, would enable nsl to declare the jv agreement unconditional* 

the land acquisition strategy appears to relate to austind purchasing 



> up to 1000 acres of the freehold land from the landowners covering the project area




total cost approx $10M

there are conditions relating to the 220Mt @ 60Fe, however, they don't enter the frame until



> the earlier of 31 december 2008 and the time $400,000 has been spent by nsl on the stage 1 exploration programme




and afford nsl the right to, inter alia, withdraw from the project or acquire 100% of austind (see annexure in 03/12/07 market update)

cheers


----------



## moneymajix (29 February 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

*Announcement *

29 Feb 2008 18:09 !  Half Yearly Report and Accounts  14


----------



## happytown (1 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

having read both of yesterday's anns, it would appear that nsl could be best described as at the speculative end of the speculative end of the market (and i understand the multi-bagger potential therein and that some on this thread have highlighted its speccishness)

whilst holders may be concentrating on x millions of tons jorc (potential) it would appear the company's immediate interest (or concern) may be the land acquisition

that austind were required to deliver legal opinions to nsl on the land acquisition strategy and the words used included legal hurdles can be overcome indicates the potential for dispute as to the land acquisition, irrespective of nsl's satisfaction of those legal opinions, ie potential delays to acquiring land, accessing land for drilling up to jorc

that the co in its half yearly report specifically mentions in bold that



> mineral land title remains unconfirmed




within an emboldened paragraph advising investors to use caution with their investment decision with nsl, indicates that those focusing on jorc type resorces may choose to concentrate on more immediate issues

as nioka mentioned above, major shareholder selling some of their shares days before these anns

whether the land acquisition legal concerns stem from nsl's own 



> lease agreement for office space that is presently in dispute




and they don't relish the prospect of another legal stoush (over the land acquisition in india and they therefore insisted on austind gaining the legal opinions) who knows

just speculating (like everyone else on this thread) but on yesterday's two anns

cheers


----------



## irondragon (1 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I for one am still very bullish on NSL. Three areas I would like to concentrate on are :
Land acquisition, JV, and the Fe exploration project. 

*Okay firstly, about the land aquisition - *


> happytown said:
> 
> 
> > whilst holders may be concentrating on x millions of tons jorc (potential) it would appear the company's immediate interest (or concern) may be the land acquisition




6 December 2007 From the Company Announcement

"Iron Ore Hill (IOH) 
Tenure 
*Austind has negotiated an MOU to purchase Circa 800 acres of freehold land from the land owners.* Once the land acquisition is completed, Austind will seek to secure government permitting for mineral tenure (mining lease or equivalent) over the project area and surrounds (estimated to be up to 1,000 acres in total). 

Austind believes that India will be an excellent place for the exploration and development of new iron ore projects on the following basis: 
*1.* Immense potential in the severely unexplored Indian mining sector – India spends just US$5mn per year on survey and exploration compared to US$430 million and US$463 million on an average by Australia and Africa, respectively. 
*2.* The Central Government offers a wide range of concessions to foreign investors engaged in exploration or mining activities. These include tax holidays, generous depreciation schedules on capital equipment, tax deductibility for elements of mineral exploration, specified exemptions from excise duty, and concessions on customs duty. 

The generally perceived un-favourable political and local government environment in Kerala has led to the State not being an active mineral producer since 1965, largely due to a lack of modern exploration and mining development expertise and investment. _*These issues have now largely been overcome and the State Government of Kerala is openly pushing and supporting external investment into the resources sector and in particular AIO has been hugely encouraged in its endeavours by the State Government *_in this respect. 

*Existing reserves being exploited in other Indian States are Orissa, Jharkland, Chattisgarh, Karnataka, Andra Pradesh and Goa. The mining legislation in India is currently being amended to speed up investment in exploration. This legislation will hopefully make India similar to other Asian and African countries and will be consistent with most international jurisdictions.*" 


1 February 2008 From the Company Announcement

"*APPLICATION FOR A MINING PERMIT *
Austind has confirmed to NSL that it has, through its wholly owned Indian subsidiary, is in the process of applying for a mining permit over the Project area. _*Austind has also negotiated “Non Objection Certificates” from the owners of the land to which the mining permit relates.  This process should ensure that the mining permit application will be processed without challenge from the local land owners. *_In addition, Austind has negotiated to purchase circa up to 1000 acres of the freehold land from the land owners covering the Project area. The estimated total acquisition cost is expected to be approximately $10 million and will be funded from Austind’s current equity raising."

*Secondly, with regard to the JV* from an earlier announcement -

The joint venture agreement is conditional on the Austind shareholders entering into a put and call option agreement (Option Agreement) that will grant NSL a call option (Call Option) to acquire all of the securities (shares and options) in Austind and grant the Austind shareholders a put option (Put Option) to sell all of their securities (shares and options) in Austind to NSL (subject to certain conditions). Austind and NSL have reached agreement on the terms of the Option Agreement. The parties are now awaiting execution of the formal agreement. *As announced on 29/02/2008 the JV is now UNCONDITIONAL to the terms in this paragraph only.*

*And finally the third subject, exploration - *

*Investors and shareholders should now be eagerly anticipating the **exploration program :* (this is part of the Material Terms of the JV Agreement).
*Stage 1.* - to December 2008. Data compilation, reconnaissance field work, sampling and assay with a view to identifying an Exploration Potential (allowed by JORC and independently verified) of at least 200MT of iron ore @ Fe 60% (or equivalent thereof).
*Stage 2.* - to December 2009. Data compilation, drilling and field work with aview to establishing a JORC Compliant Inferred Resource of at least 200MT of iron ore @ Fe 60% (or equivalent thereof).

*The Project can be summarised as follows:*
*** "An asset base conceptually estimated by Austind to be at least 200 MT of iron ore grading 60%+ Fe, occurring primarily as hematite and magnetite, hosted by banded iron formation (BIF) lithology.
*** Tonnage estimates are based on the spatial size of the “Iron Ore Hill” and assumes a conservative depth extension of 100 meters and limited width.
*** The Project is contained on 350 acres of land (located at Kakkur Village) where Austind has advanced negotiations to freehold purchase via MOU with the land owners.
*** Preliminary investigations by Austind, of limited testing completed by a government department in India, indicates hematite may comprise 93% allowing a conceptual residual Fe grade of approximately 63%.
*** Site visit conducted to the Kerala Iron Ore Project has verified iron mineralisation occurring continuously over approximately 8kms of strike.
*** Rock chip analysis has returned results from pervasive, large magnetite orebody with Fe grades ranging 43-52%, which compare favourably to global averages for magnetite ores.
*** Test work completed by the Indian Government indicates the ores are amenable to beneficiation, and 65%+ concentrates are achievable.
***The deposits are easily accessed by sealed roads and village tracks 17kms
from the main town of Calicut, and are supported by power and infrastructure and port facility."

Looks mighty promising to me.


----------



## nyo (1 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Thanks for that post irondragon.  That was very helpful for someone like me who is trying to learn and understand.


----------



## happytown (2 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



irondragon said:


> ...
> 
> Three areas I would like to concentrate on are :
> Land acquisition, JV, and the Fe exploration project.
> ...




in discussing the land acquisition situation, you provide details from anns on 06/12/07 and 01/02/08

the majority of your highlighting deals with indian state govt improving attitudes to mining, indian mining law undergoing unspecified amendments and non-objection certificates from landowners regarding mining permits

none of this specifically deals with land acquisition

issues i raised specifically regarding land acquisition were from the co's most recent anns

from the 29/02/08 market update



> ...
> 
> 1. JOINT VENTURE AGREEMENT AND FUNDING
> 
> ...




that legal opinions were *required* by nsl specifically regarding the land acquisition indicates there is a potential for a dispute regarding the land acquisition, again, irrespective of nsl's satisfaction that any legal hurdles can be overcome

and further from the 29/02/08 half yearly report (emphasis in original, underlining added)



> ...
> 
> *The directors of NSL wish to reiterate that the Project should currently be considered early stage or "greenfields", and mineral land title remains unconfirmed. The size and quality of the mineralisation is yet to be confirmed and, accordingly, investors and shareholders alike should proceed with caution when making any decision to invest in NSL's shares.*
> 
> ...




so the most recent anns from the co, regarding land acquisition clearly state that legal opinions were received for the land acquisition strategy (they were required under the 01/02/08 jv extension, see below) and that minerals land title remains unconfirmed

therefore the 1000 acres of project land are not currently owned by austind, let alone nsl

as to the jv issue



> *Secondly, with regard to the JV* from an earlier announcement -
> 
> The joint venture agreement is conditional on the Austind shareholders entering into a put and call option agreement (Option Agreement) that will grant NSL a call option (Call Option) to acquire all of the securities (shares and options) in Austind and grant the Austind shareholders a put option (Put Option) to sell all of their securities (shares and options) in Austind to NSL (subject to certain conditions). Austind and NSL have reached agreement on the terms of the Option Agreement. The parties are now awaiting execution of the formal agreement. *As announced on 29/02/2008 the JV is now UNCONDITIONAL to the terms in this paragraph only.*




it would appear the earlier ann you refer to is the 06/12/07 market update and more specifically the annexure

you are referring to the option agreement component of the joint venture and option agreement as between nsl and austind

you state, in bold, that the 29/02/08 ann asserts the jv unconditional due to the option agreement

neither the 29/02/08 market update, nor the 29/02/08 half yearly report state that

however as i stated in an earlier post, the jv was declared unconditional in the 29/02/08 market update after being extended as per the 01/02/08 market update as follows

01/02/08 jv extension



> ...
> 
> 3. EXTENSION TO JOINT VENTURE
> 
> ...




and then the 29/02/08 jv unconditional declaration



> ...
> 
> 1. JOINT VENTURE AGREEMENT AND FUNDING
> 
> ...




the jv was declared unconditional by nsl in the 29/02/08 market update, due to the legal opinions regarding the land acquisition strategy being satisfactorily received by nsl and austind progressing with its $11M equity raising and not due to the option agreement

which brings me back to my original point in the earlier post, talking about the potential jorc resource may be putting the horse before the cart when land acquisition has yet to be finalised

day traders may disagree as rock chip samples are imminent

and whilst all this has been going on (the legal opinions being sought over the land acquisition strategy and continued jv discussions) steinepreis and paganin have reduced their shareholding in the last month by approx 30%, from 13.29% (38,466,667) to 9.39% (27,182,362)

cheers


----------



## sam76 (2 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I rang the Company and asked why the directors would sell just before a company making/breaking announcement.

The company secretary told me it was the previous directors off loading some holdings and taking advantage of the (nearly) 50% price rise over the previous days. He also said that the offloading was pretty insignificant compared to the big picture.


----------



## irondragon (2 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Just to clarify :

Please note the JV agreement I referred to mentioned *(subject to certain conditions)*. So yes thank you HappyTown for mentioning these conditions in your post. 

The land acquistion process is being fast tracked by having an MoU in place. Kakkur village has a population of about 3,500 people. It is a rural zone.  And with the Iron Ore Hills being the target, and the government backing these projects, it is very unlikely the land acquisition would not succeed. _(I will post more on this later). _

NSL Health has provided a disclaimer of being in early stage or 'greenfields'. Things are not set in stone therefore they are reminding people of the risks. It is a penny stock, so it does deserve such a statement. 

Another interesting fact is the number of announcements we have received already. It has been a nice steady flow. And we look forward to receiving more in the coming weeks, and months. This will be a great stock to trade, and or sit on. Enjoy the ride !


----------



## happytown (2 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



irondragon said:


> ...
> 
> The land acquistion process is being fast tracked by having an MoU in place. Kakkur village has a population of about 3,500 people. It is a rural zone.  And with the Iron Ore Hills being the target, and the government backing these projects, it is very unlikely the land acquisition would not succeed. _(I will post more on this later). _
> 
> ...




eager to read any new information you will post that could shed further light on the land acquisition strategy

cheers


----------



## irondragon (2 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Regarding the land acquistion strategy, we are only guided by what NSL has announced so far ... read on - 

*7/12/07 NSL Announcement excerpt -* 
Austind has *negotiated an *_*MOU*_ to purchase Circa 800 acres of freehold land from the land owners. Once the land acquisition is completed, Austind will seek to secure government permitting for mineral tenure (mining lease or equivalent) over the project area and surrounds (estimated to be up to 1,000 acres in total).

*Question :* Does the MoU mean anything? Signing the Memorandum of Understanding _is_ an important step. Both parties are *committed* to doing whatever is necessary to come to a *mutual agreement *as quickly as possible.

*Note :* A MEMORANDUM OF UNDERSTANDING, which may also be called “an agreement in principle” or “a letter of intent” is an *instrument which signifies an intention to negotiate a contract in the future*. It is *not intended to be a legally binding document*. It is important to include a specific clause in the document which negates any intention to create a binding relationship, for example, this document is a Memorandum of Understanding and is not intended to create binding or legal obligations on either party. 

*1/2/08 NSL Announcement excerpt -*
Austind is continuing discussions to raise up to *$11 million to fund the land acquisition strategy,* *mining permit applications, joint venture expenditure and general working capital*. 

*Austind has also negotiated “Non Objection Certificates” from the owners of the land to which the mining permit relates.* _This process should ensure that the mining permit application will be processed without challenge from the local land owners._ In addition, Austind has negotiated to purchase circa up to 1000 acres of the freehold land from the land owners covering the Project area. The estimated total acquisition cost is expected to be approximately $10 million and will be funded from Austind’s current equity raising. 

The joint venture agreement between NSL and Austind provided that the parties must agree on the land acquisition strategy and various other matters on or prior to 31 January 2008 as conditions precedent to formation of the joint venture. The parties have agreed to extend this date to 29 February 2008 to allow Austind sufficient time to make the mining permit application and deliver to NSL a legal opinion on the land acquisition strategy. 

*29/2/2008 JV announcement – JV is now UNCONDITIONAL*. 

Shareholders would also be aware that Austind is currently proceeding with an equity raising of $11 million to fund its various initiatives. *Austind has advised NSL that strong support has been received for the equity raising to date. *

*8/12/2007 – India eNews *
Land acquisition for industry has become a sensitive issue in India. It exploded in a big way when violence broke out in Singur and Nandigram in West Bengal where _farmers have alleged forceful takeover of farmland_ (circa early 2007). 

*Newsroom : dated 8/6/2007 *
*New regulations will allow developers to buy land directly from farmers for special economic zones – regions with liberal economic laws designed to encourage investment, especially by foreign companies.*State governments had previously bought land under the Land Acquisition Act of 1894 – dating from the colonial era. The law gave governments absolute authority to unilaterally target, price and acquire any agricultural land for industrial projects.

Following China’s example, India plans to create more than 500 SEZs across the country. Commerce minister Kamal Nath has championed SEZs as “engines of growth” which will help boost exports, spur inward foreign investment and create thousands of jobs. Not everyone agrees.

_Human rights groups are outraged_ by the large-scale displacements and loss of livelihoods that the SEZs will cause. They also criticise the government for giving generous fiscal incentives to industry while cutting subsidies on food. Human rights activist Medha Patkar says: “_The government is distributing land to private companies, which is against the farmers and workers of the country.”_

*27/02/2008  Excerpt from The Economic Times -*
The steel industry is resource intensive. Major steel projects are located in relatively backward regions, involving land acquisition and mining activities. Recent public protests against some of the steel projects have indicated that the industry must project a more humane face. *There is also need for involving the displaced and the affected in the growth of the projects by converting them into stakeholders in the company.*

The  relevant question is - *Can the industry  that wants the land  compensate the persons engaged in Agriculture adequately so that they will want to give up their land ? If it wants land that is more fertile, farmers will clearly ask for more compensation.*

From the available information it is clear that AustInd does not intend to use force to take the land from the land owners. *An MoU is in place for fast tracking negotiations for suitable compensation of the land for the owners. *AustInd is raising the approx $11million, part of will be used to compensate the land owners. 

*Because, in my opinion, you can bet that in the MoU AustInd will focus on - 
1. Fair compensation for the farmers, and;
2. Employment opportunities for the families who gave up the land. *

*What AustInd will be aiming to deliver an attractive compensation package for those families and therefore they will have better annual income that then what they had when they were cultivating the land.*

Furthermore, NSL director Mr Peter Wall appears to have the right credentials with the JV agreement process :  

Mr Peter Wall - DIRECTOR
Mr Wall graduated from the University of Western Australia with a Bachelor of
Laws and Bachelor of Commerce. He has also completed a Masters of Applied
Finance and Investment.
Following graduation from UWA, Mr Wall commenced employment at a large
Perth based law firm and later joined *Steinepreis Paganin in January 2000*.
Mr Wall was appointed a Partner at Steinepreis Paganin on 1 July 2005.
Mr Wall has advised on numerous IPOs and has a wide range of experience in allforms of mergers and acquisitions (including takeovers and schemes of
arrangement). Mr Wall’s other areas of practice include reconstructions, energy and resources, telecommunications, capital markets, corporate and strategic advice, securities law, commercial law and contract law.
Mr Wall has significant experience in successful recapitalisations, including in
recent times: Digital and Voice Media Limited, Environmental Solutions
International Limited, G Retail Limited, Knights Insolvency Administration Limited, Transerv Australia Limited and Centralian Minerals Limited.

*Legal Advisors – Steinepreis Paganin – Top Advisors*
The mining and resources boom in Western Australia together with the prevalence of smaller listings has propelled Perth based Steinepreis Paganin into the top position of legal advisors with participation in 30 new floats in 2006.
Steinepreis Paganin offers clients a comprehensive range of corporate 
legal services. Since its inception, the firm has developed a substantial 
corporate practice servicing the needs of clients locally, interstate
and overseas.
The firm’s principal areas of work include:
•	initial public offerings; 
•	takeovers and reverse takeovers; 
•	mergers and acquisitions (including all types of share sales and   asset sales); 
•	managed investment schemes; 
•	corporate strategy, structuring and execution; 
•	AFS licensing and compliance; 
•	corporate reconstructions; 
•	mining and resources; 
•	corporate dispute resolution; 
•	legal due diligence; 
•	dual listings; and 
•	general corporate compliance advice on the Corporations Act and the Listing Rules of Australian Stock Exchange Limited (ASX). 
The firm is committed to providing an innovative, quality service and delivering constructive outcomes to its clients at competitive rates. 
Our highly qualified professional and administrative staff work hard to
maintain this commitment to quality.

29/02/2008 NSL Announcement excerpt - 
*Further, Austind has advised NSL that it is progressing well with its proposed significant equity fund raising that will allow it to complete the acquisitions of land at Iron Ore Hill.*

This statment, im my opinion, suggests that the main hurdle for the land acquistion is the $10 - $11 million being raised by AustInd. And they have already advised NSL that *strong support has been received for the equity raising to date. *

This is purely my own opinion from facts that are freely available ...


----------



## irondragon (2 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



> *Because, in my opinion, you can bet that in the MoU AustInd will focus on -
> 1. Fair compensation for the farmers, and;
> 2. Employment opportunities for the families who gave up the land. *




Tried to use the edit button before but wasn't aware of the 20 minute edit rule ... ! 

Please note that I have assumed the land owners would be local villagers ie, farmers, and families that rely solely on agriculture. At this stage it is not clear who actually owns the land. Thinking about it a bit more, considering the land is known as Iron Ore Hills, it might actually not be used for pretty much anything at present. So the owners (whoever they may be) would probably welcome some cash, and/or stakeholding. 

Another  worth...


----------



## LRG (3 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Thanks for all the analysis irondragon.

We got hammered today though - back down to 2.7 cents from our recent 3.5 cent high.

Does anyone believe that in another 2 weeks we will get some more good news or not?

Granted today was a bad day for the markets as a whole.

I really want to hang onto this and get some exponential growth in the sp - but it is a toughy to have faith in it


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hey guys,

Looks like we saw some buy the rumour sell the fact play out, which was also made worse with our tanking mkts (thanks Mr Dow)



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> You get a "buy the rumour" - "sell the fact" situation" but it will all depend on the ann, depending how positive it is will depend on where the SP ends up




And just like I said the volatility was huge, a run from 2c - 3.5c in a few days, now back at 2.7c



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Either way like I said volatility will be large!




LRG, you have to look at this stock for what it is, a good spec traders stock, which does offer alot of spec upside, however it is hard to put a real solid NTA behind the company, sure you can give it EV's and such but we need verification of the target size that they are going after to get valuations and so forth,

2 weeks they say for more news, not too long


----------



## Drubula (5 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Lets hope the NSL SP recovers quickly because the last three trading days has been nothing but pure disappointment.  Aside from the impact of DOW, I cannot beleive how this stock can drop 33.33% when nothing has changed since Friday. I would have expected the price to settle around the .026cents mark till a further announcement and certainly not drop to .022cents as it did today.

Have some of us misread the last announcement, myself included; is what I am asking. Maybe the most we can expect for the SP is a run to .04cents with any positive news in the shortterm and certainly not .05cents+ as some are touting.

Just a thought.

Drubs


----------



## OK2 (5 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I followed this one all last week and have a very small holding but was curious to see what became of it all. Why??? On another forum there seems to be some very heavy pack hunting, ramprampramp then runrunrun.

This technique is becoming quite obvious and affecting the value of small caps. I would love to see a big player wipe these guys out of the play on a number of fronts.


----------



## Drubula (5 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Yes I have noticed that too, but I have certainly done my research on NSL and beleive today that there are traders or investors for that matter that dont understand what potential this stock has. Certainly it can be a days traders dream on a healthy trading day but for the long term I still think it has promise. I will wait till the geoligists report comes out and then make my decision.

Any other holders feel the same?

Drubs


----------



## LRG (5 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

At least by close of trade it has today settled at 2.5 cents.

I don't understand what is going on with the SP currently, but I am sticking with the opinions of those who have done far greater study and analysis than I have the ability to do.  i.e. as per detailed previous posts by some others in this string since December 2007.

I think I will wait and see and hang on throughout March.  There is a good chance it may make new highs if the geol. news is more precise, substantial and positive in the coming weeks.

There are forecasts on this site from 5 c to 80c sometime in the future - it is difficult to put much science around what the market will actually pay for a stock vs the ptoential fundametal value.


----------



## nyo (5 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I asked my broker if he could tell me who AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD was because I have not seen anything posted on them.  Here is the information he had.

AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD started 13/09/2007 with a guy by the name of  ANTHONY SCOTT WOOD from Qld.  Mr. Wood was the only shareholder and director.  This seemed to change on 14/02/2008 when a new director was appointed, Jacobus Smit from Melbourne.

Does anyone else have any information on NSL's J/V partner?  Any help would be great because it seems that AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD is playing a big part.


----------



## irondragon (5 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

The next few weeks should give holders a clearer picture of what is happening. Reasons being - 

Firstly, the *independent geologist report* regarding the exploration potential of Iron Ore Hills should be released to the ASX, hopefully by the end of next week. In the NSL announcement dated 29/2/08 it was stated they *expect* to *receive the report **'within the next two weeks.'* 

And secondly, from the announcement dated 29/2/08, NSL is also expecting that a *JV committee meeting *will be *convened in coming weeks *to *determine the quantum of funds *to be expended and the *program undertaken*. 

In the meantime, behind the scenes, AIO is raising the $11mill to fund the land aquisition strategy, mining permit apps, JV expenditure and general working capital.


----------



## Birdster (5 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



nyo said:


> I asked my broker if he could tell me who AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD was because I have not seen anything posted on them.  Here is the information he had.
> 
> AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD started 13/09/2007 with a guy by the name of  ANTHONY SCOTT WOOD from Qld.  Mr. Wood was the only shareholder and director.  This seemed to change on 14/02/2008 when a new director was appointed, Jacobus Smit from Melbourne.
> 
> Does anyone else have any information on NSL's J/V partner?  Any help would be great because it seems that AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD is playing a big part.




That is a VERY good question. Even doing a simple thing as "googling" it results are next to nothing. (usually listing back to this site or ASX site.)

Anyone have info/links to the "partner"?


----------



## irondragon (5 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



nyo said:


> I asked my broker if he could tell me who AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD was because I have not seen anything posted on them.  Here is the information he had.
> 
> AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD started 13/09/2007 with a guy by the name of  ANTHONY SCOTT WOOD from Qld.  Mr. Wood was the only shareholder and director.  This seemed to change on 14/02/2008 when a new director was appointed, Jacobus Smit from Melbourne.
> 
> Does anyone else have any information on NSL's J/V partner?  Any help would be great because it seems that AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD is playing a big part.




Mr David Catsoulis is the Australian behind Austind Iron Ore Pty Ltd. He is also the CEO of Aardwolf Geotechnical Pty Ltd. 

Check out .... http://www.davidcatsoulis.com

Interesting read.


----------



## nyo (5 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



irondragon said:


> Mr David Catsoulis is the Australian behind Austind Iron Ore Pty Ltd. He is also the CEO of Aardwolf Geotechnical Pty Ltd.
> 
> Check out .... http://www.davidcatsoulis.com
> 
> Interesting read.




Here is the information on AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD.  I don't see a Mr David Catsoulis listed.  Could you show me where I could look to find information on Mr David Catsoulis that shows him behind AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD? I could not find AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD on Mr David Catsoulis website.  

Also do you have any information on the new director Jacobus Smit appointed on 14/02/2008?  



> *AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD*
> This computer produced extract contains information derived from the ASIC database either from documents lodged with the ASIC and processed as at the stated date of the extract, or from records supplied by previous state and/or territory systems.
> 
> Please advise the ASIC promptly of any error or omission which you may find so that they can correct it.
> ...


----------



## irondragon (5 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



nyo said:


> Here is the information on AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD.  I don't see a Mr David Catsoulis listed.  Could you show me where I could look to find information on Mr David Catsoulis that shows him behind AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD? I could not find AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD on Mr David Catsoulis website.
> 
> Also do you have any information on the new director Jacobus Smit appointed on 14/02/2008?




Aust Ind Mining is a mining company that David helped to form, currently perusing mining ventures in India.

http://www.davidcatsoulis.com/links.htm

http://www.davidcatsoulis.com/business.htm

http://www.austindironore.com
Unfortunately not much public info on this site yet. 

As for Jacobus Smit, at this stage, I am unsure if/how he fits in with everything ... if at all. 

Extracted from ASIC's database at AEST 21:05:53 on 05/03/2008 
Name AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD 
ACN 127 530 205 
ABN 12 127 530 205 
Type Australian Proprietary Company, Limited By Shares 
Registration Date 13/09/2007 
Next Review Date 13/09/2008 
Status Registered 
Locality of Registered Office Brisbane QLD 4000 
Jurisdiction Australian Securities & Investments Commission 

Hope this has helped.


----------



## STRAT (5 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hi everyone,
Im somewhat surprised that some of you are surprised by this weeks price action. Market was expecting a report on the the target size/quality last week and it wasnt delivered. With the current state of the US markets and the usual follow on effect this is exactly what I was expecting. I even posted it on that other place though its probably best to steer clear of HC. It will only give you brain damage in the end.

The report will come in due course and the price will spike again or plumit depending on its contents


----------



## nioka (5 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Am I reading right? Has NSL made an agreement supposedly to be worth millions with a private company with a capital value of $1.


----------



## nyo (5 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



irondragon said:


> Aust Ind Mining is a mining company that David helped to form, currently perusing mining ventures in India.
> 
> http://www.davidcatsoulis.com/links.htm
> 
> ...





I have I missed something.  *Aust Ind Mining NL* does not seem to be the same as *AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD*.  How do we know that Mr David Catsoulis is behind *AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD*?  He does not show on the ASIC documents as a director or shareholder.  Only Mr.Wood and Mr. Smit show as dircetors and Mr. Wood as the only shareholder.  Am I missing something?  A little help please.


----------



## irondragon (5 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



nioka said:


> Am I reading right? Has NSL made an agreement supposedly to be worth millions with a private company with a capital value of $1.




Austind has formed a JV with NSL to explore/develop the Iron Ore Hills (Kerala Project Area). *Under the terms of the agreement, NSL will spend a minimum of $300,000 and up to $400,000 to earn a 25% interest in the Kerala Iron Ore Project, India, that Austind is in the process of securing*.

Should Austind need to raise additional capital (other than the *current $1.2million being raised by Austind)* ($300,000 is 25% of $1.2 mill ... being NSL's 25% interest in the project) to support the various programmes envisaged to advance the Project status and then, these funds are employed by NSL and/or Austind on behalf of the Project then, NSL will increase the up front consideration on a dollar for dollar basis. i.e. NSL will issue additional shares to the Austind shareholders at a price of $0.03 each for every additional dollar of funds raised in Austind. Any new funds raised by Austind must be for a legitimate purpose and Austind must seek the prior approval of NSL (such approval not to be unreasonably withheld).


----------



## irondragon (5 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



nyo said:


> I have I missed something.  *Aust Ind Mining NL* does not seem to be the same as *AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD*.  How do we know that Mr David Catsoulis is behind *AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD*?  He does not show on the ASIC documents as a director or shareholder.  Only Mr.Wood and Mr. Smit show as dircetors and Mr. Wood as the only shareholder.  Am I missing something?  A little help please.




It was a no liability company (NL) but is now a limited proprietary company so must have the words "Proprietary Limited" or the abbreviation "Pty Ltd" at the end of its name.


David's details are at the bottom of the www.austindironore.com website. See below.

Chief Geologist DAVID CATSOULIS - Phone: +61 7 33499551 - Fax:  +61 7 33499676   Email: dcatsoul@msn.com

Slowly join all the dots and you'll see the big picture ...  Hope things are a bit clearer now.


----------



## nyo (5 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



irondragon said:


> It was a no liability company (NL) but is now a limited proprietary company so must have the words "Proprietary Limited" or the abbreviation "Pty Ltd" at the end of its name.
> 
> 
> David's details are at the bottom of the www.austindironore.com website. See below.
> ...




OK thanks.  Still fuzzy to me. 

So who and how does Jacobus Smit fit in.  I have done a google on the name Jacobus Smit in Melbourne.  Not sure if he is the right one.  Do you know?


----------



## nyo (6 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



irondragon said:


> It was a no liability company (NL) but is now a limited proprietary company so must have the words "Proprietary Limited" or the abbreviation "Pty Ltd" at the end of its name.
> 
> 
> David's details are at the bottom of the www.austindironore.com website. See below.
> ...




irondragon it is still not clear to me.  You say that *AUST IND Mining NL* is now *AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD.*  I had a look at the ASIC website and that does not seem to be the case.  *The ASIC website does not list a AUST IND Mining NL.* 

*I cannot see where AUST IND Mining NL changed it's name to AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD.* 

AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD. seems to have started 13/09/2007 and AUST IND Mining NL does not seem to have been registered with ASIC. 

Can you please show me where I have gone wrong.  Have I looked in the wrong place or what?  A little help please.  

I would feel more comfortable with my NSL investment knowing who *AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD.* is and who the people we are relaying on to prove up the resource.  Right now it seems a little unclear.  Well at least to me. LOL 

http://www.search.asic.gov.au/cgi-bin/gns030c?acn=127_530_205&juris=9&hdtext=ACN&srchsrc=1



> Extracted from *ASIC's database* at *AEST 09:42:01 on 06/03/2008*
> Name 	*AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD
> ACN 	*
> 127 530 205
> ...




Search for *AUST IND MINING NL*

http://www.search.asic.gov.au/cgi-bin/gns030c


> 33 names found (* indicates former name)
> 
> Number 	Status 	Name
> 
> ...


----------



## nyo (6 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



irondragon said:


> Aust Ind Mining is a mining company that David helped to form, currently perusing mining ventures in India.
> 
> http://www.davidcatsoulis.com/links.htm
> 
> ...




irondragon I am still fuzzy on who is behind *AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD*.  You say *Mr Catsoulis* is the man behind  *AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD* _but his website you posted says that he resigned from all other corporate and consultancy positions in 2006._

http://www.davidcatsoulis.com/business.htm


> *Mr Catsoulis has resigned from all other corporate and consultancy positions in 2006 so as to focus on building the new Soil Testing and Geotechnical Business, AARD-WOLF Geotechnical P/L.* His technical capacity is the backbone of this new business and his technical credentials speak for themselves.




When I read that I googled his name and came up the article below.  After reading that I am really confused about this deal and the people behind it.

Can you please help me and correct me if this information on Mr Catsouli is not right.  I need a confidence boost here please.  


http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,20896882-2702,00.html


> *Big promises undo big names
> *
> Michael McKenna | *December 09, 2006*
> 
> ...


----------



## shaunm (6 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Whoa the last few posts are getting me worried. Who is this guy and should we be worried; he sounds like a shonk!


----------



## irondragon (6 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



nyo said:


> irondragon I am still fuzzy on who is behind *AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD*.  You say *Mr Catsoulis* is the man behind  *AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD* _but his website you posted says that he resigned from all other corporate and consultancy positions in 2006._
> 
> When I read that I googled his name and came up the article below.  After reading that I am really confused about this deal and the people behind it.
> 
> ...




Welcome to the world of venture capital and entrepreneurial endeavour! High risk game playing at times. Anything can happen! 

Okay below is totally hypothetical but might be more fact than fiction. : 

Firstly, Mr Catsoulis, probably just hasn't had the time or inclination, to think about a little detail such as changing the reference of Aust Ind Mining NL to Austind Iron Ore Pty Ltd at http://davidcatsoulis.com/links

Secondly, and I quote from http://www.asic.gov.au *Liability doesn't have to be shown *if we have given the company an *exemption under section 150 of the Act*. We only *give this exemption when the company has been formed for non-commercial objectives*, such as a charity or benevolent organisation.

So from this we can assume Aust Ind Mining NL had been formed for non-commercial objective's, whenever and for whatever (Name could be registered in another country for all we know). Then once Mr Catsoulis' mining dream gained momentum and initial planning / networking started to pay off, he formed and registered Austind Iron Ore Pty Ltd in 2007.

Mr Catsoulis used to be an employee for BHP Minerials when they were in India. (This could be the *Kerala* link). 


I too have read that article about a previous business failure, and being in debt etc. However, he is planning to use his own share holding for future paymet to creditors if Austind is successful. 

*REMEMBER*, the Iron Ore Hills project is only one project that Austind is looking at. *There are many other's in the pipeline elsewhere*, as documented in previous announcements. 



> "However, I very quickly lost confidence in anything the CEO (Mr Catsoulis) was telling me and I, and two others (including Mr Latta) had no other course of action than to resign from the company," he said. Mr Catsoulis responded by saying the "Melbourne faction" undermined him because it wanted to buy TP Health for themselves.
> 
> But Mr Catsoulis says he is still hopeful of paying out creditors - using his shareholding in a mining company he expects to list in London soon."




Do you believe what he is saying here? Yes, no, maybe!? Just focus on current activites. There should be an announcemnent shortly on the GEO report and a JV committee meeting is also expected soon. 

You could also contact NSL and ask who is behind Austind if you are that concerned... because what I have typed is totally hypothetical and has no solid fact basis, except from snippets of information from various websites. 

But really to put your mind at rest there is no harm in ringing NSL and seeing what they will or won't tell you. Good luck with your research. I'm done.


----------



## Drubula (6 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I rang NSL today and was informed that Shaun was on Annual Leave. The issue I took up was clarification as to when the geo report is due. Is it two weeks from the 29th February 2008 or an earlier date. My concerns have been forwarded to Fadil for followup and will await a reply in due course. I have done plenty of research on Kerala India and am amazed at the reference to quality IO. Lets hope NSL tenement is in the designated area referred to as quality IO as this could be something I missed out on other IO stocks.

Got out far too early.

Thats all folks
Drubs


----------



## nyo (6 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



irondragon said:


> Aust Ind Mining is a mining company that David helped to form, currently perusing mining ventures in India.
> 
> http://www.davidcatsoulis.com/links.htm
> 
> ...




irondragon just finished making tea and decided to google Jacobus Smit the new director of AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD.  You said you were unsure how he fit.  The google link is below.  There is no way I am going to post the article.  You can read it.  If that article is correct I really need so serious comforting.  Please tell me this is a real deal or my jam money is not looking too good.  Help please. 

http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,21641647-2862,00.html


----------



## irondragon (6 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



nyo said:


> irondragon just finished making tea and decided to google Jacobus Smit the new director of AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD.  You said you were unsure how he fit.  The google link is below.  There is no way I am going to post the article.  You can read it.  If that article is correct I really need so serious comforting.  Please tell me this is a real deal or my jam money is not looking too good.  Help please.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,21641647-2862,00.html




I agree if you are a medium/long term investor (1 - 7+ years), then NSL is very high risk.  But there is significant upside (comes down to risk v reward). If you are that concerned with the Austind story with Catsoulis and Smit possibly involved, *have a strategy or plan in place*. *Maybe sell some or all *of your holding on any good news. You may feel more comfortable by reducing your holding or exiting totally, if this comforts you. Try not to let emotions rule your investing/trade decisions. Hard not to do, but everyone does it to some extent.

If you research Directors from various companies then you would be surprised that many have unusual backgrounds and maybe a checkered history. However, some have rebuilt their reputations and become very successful. Also CEO's and Directors you should scrutinise in small companies, in my opinion, are those that are leading very flamboyant lifestyles. Just put a Ferrari and Aston Martin on order... lol, and a porsche for the wife. 

I concur with Drubula's research regarding Iron Ore in the Kerala area. Mr Catsoulis (AIO)from his credentials is very educated and is a Geologist himself. He has also worked in India, so would be aware of the potential hence what he is in the process of doing. 



> Drubula Re: NSL - NSL Health
> 
> I rang NSL today and was informed that Shaun was on Annual Leave. The issue I took up was clarification as to when the geo report is due. Is it two weeks from the 29th February 2008 or an earlier date. My concerns have been forwarded to Fadil for followup and will await a reply in due course. I have done plenty of research on Kerala India and am amazed at the reference to quality IO. Lets hope NSL tenement is in the designated area referred to as quality IO as this could be something I missed out on other IO stocks.
> 
> Got out far too early.




Nice work Drubs, be interested to hear. Funny if they release announcement before they get back to you though ... lol .

One more thing Nyo, keep up the research and your investigative tendencies. Digging around and looking at the big picture can pay handsome dividends to your investment decisions. 

Good luck.


----------



## Nathan_b (7 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

cool i always wanted to own shares in a brothel.

interesting article indeed.....

there is a lot of upside for this play, and think we may be lookin in too deep.

NSL is Buying off AUSTIND though


----------



## TheAbyss (7 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

NSL buying off Austind or taking money out of a public company into a private one? Just a thought.


----------



## Drubula (8 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

This week coming hopefully the updated geo's report will add some more interest to the SP.

People should ring the company to find out more on the Kerala Tenement as the media is yet to understand the enormity of Iron Ore in India. I am currently waiting on the GEO report before longterm decisions are made.

Cheers

Drubs


----------



## LRG (9 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I think there will be a little downward pressure and low volumes for a few days and then interest, volume and SP will increase later in the week.

I suspect further announcements coming will be more positive than negative and there will be light at the end of the tunnel! 

But then, some of the negative stuff recently on these posts could come to the fore and I could be completely wrong 

I am with young trader and others this is the one  2 watch in a sea of turmoil that we see in the markets lately.  

NSL has no huge borrowings, just huge potential.  2.4 cents now maybe 1 cent in the future, maybe 10 cents - no one knows for sure or has a crystal ball - time is all we have - just wait and see


----------



## shaunm (12 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Despite the market conditions this little bugger has held it's ground surprisingly well! Obviously people are holding for the next round of news (survey of 1 here) and there's interest to get into prior to the info.

Anyone agree or feel otherwise?


----------



## STRAT (12 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



shaunm said:


> Despite the market conditions this little bugger has held it's ground surprisingly well! Obviously people are holding for the next round of news (survey of 1 here) and there's interest to get into prior to the info.
> 
> Anyone agree or feel otherwise?



Hi Shaun,
Sounds about right to me. But I will have my finger on the trigger over the next 2 days

DISC : also from a survey of 1


----------



## Drubula (12 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Just a question

As results are anticipated soon. Would the company be briefing key investors first or just release to the market. After a nice top up yesterday I will await with interest.

Todays movement may well just be a rebound from yesterday. If there was something in the wind I would have expected a much higher volume of trading IMO and certainly with a nice movement in the share price.

To our UK and European investors, any news and if so please enlighten us.

Drubs


----------



## STRAT (13 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hi people,
I have a favour to ask. I currently show no NSL trades so far today on Direct Broking. Though possible, this seems unlikely to me. Can anyone not on Direct Broking confirm this to be so?


----------



## prawn_86 (13 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



STRAT said:


> Hi people,
> I have a favour to ask. I currently show no NSL trades so far today on Direct Broking. This though possible seems unlikely to me can anyone not on Direct Broking confirm this to be so?




Looks true to me Strat.

Although im with netwealth and my quotes are delayed by 20min, but its showing no trades up until at least 20 min ago


----------



## STRAT (13 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



prawn_86 said:


> looks true to me Strat.
> 
> Although im with netwealth and my quotes are delayed by 20min, but its showing no trades up until at least 20 min ago



Thanks Prawn. and yes first trade through at 10:49 This is surprising to me

Thanks for your quick reply. I appreciate it

I can just feeeel the pressure mounting


----------



## LRG (13 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

29 Feb - ann. stated that geol. report expected "within 2 weeks".

That is last day tmw friday.

But they did not say they would announce again within 2 weeks.

So does anyone think there will be an ann. tmw or not???



Lets see this one run we hope or else i am out of the investing trading game


----------



## Drubula (14 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Currently investors from the UK are currently being briefed. My earlier post asked for some response from our UK investors. Hopefully they will reply to this forum.

Cheers

Drubs


----------



## binginbarrel (14 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

A few loose ends need tying I think and time there is flexible.. 2 weeks maybe 4.

Govt


> The generally perceived un-favourable political and local government environment in Kerala has led to the State not being an active mineral producer since 1965




Infrastructure



> Iron Ore Hill is located at Kakkur Village and 35 kilometres from a major city (Kollam) and very near to the Arabian Sea, including the major commerce Port of Kollum.




Plan B


> Karnataka and Goa – Pursuing the evaluation and securing of option agreements over 2 additional major Iron Ore resources one in each State of Karnataka and Goa.



.............................etc

Then we're a goer.

http://www.aspectfinancial.com.au/docserver/00792595.pdf?fileid=00792595&datedir=20071206&edt=MjAwOC0wMy0xNCsyMDo0MDozMCsxMjArNjgzMTEwNDYrZXRyYWRleG1sK3JlZGlyZWN0Ky9pbWFnZXNpZ25hbC9lcnJvcnBhZ2VzL0V0cmFkZVBERlRpbWVvdXQuaHRtbCsvaW1hZ2VzaWduYWwvZXJyb3JwYWdlcy9wZGZkZWxheWVkLmpzcA==&popup=true


----------



## shaunm (17 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

How do we think this week will be for the "dentists" and is anyone of the opinion that we should be getting some news (good) this short week?


----------



## binginbarrel (17 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Starting to look like we're using floss now since 3.20 this arvo. Was looking ugly prior to that but maybe someone at least setting themselves for what they think will be a decent ann soon.


----------



## Scuba (17 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Indian Govt. Approves National Mineral Policy
Three day old news on St. Paddy's day but; 







> "NEW DELHI (CommodityOnline.com) -- The Government has approved the new National Mineral Policy - the highlight of which is the proposal to set up a Mining Administrative Appellate Tribunal."



Guess some folks have been reading CommodityOnline.com and paying some attention to their report on the Indian Parliament...


----------



## LRG (17 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I rang NSL on friday but could not get to speak to anyone about possible announcement.

Did not get a chance today to call.

Where is this announcement?

Not much movement / volume of late - everyone seems to be set.

Let's assume it is this week sometime?


----------



## irondragon (17 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Drubula said:


> Currently investors from the UK are currently being briefed. My earlier post asked for some response from our UK investors. Hopefully they will reply to this forum.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Drubs




Agree, AustInd are in London sourcing potential funders.  



LRG said:


> I rang NSL on friday but could not get to speak to anyone about possible announcement.
> 
> Did not get a chance today to call.
> 
> ...




The announcement did say 'expected', so a delay was inevitable in hindsight. 

As there are at least three parties involved in contributing to the input into the IOH project exploration potential report, we should assume there would have been a slight delay. 

The three parties being NSL, AustInd, and the Consulting Geologist. 

I suspect we will see the report shortly after the Easter break. :alcohol:


----------



## LRG (25 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Yes, I now suspect an announcement will follow either late this week or early next week.

The guy from NSL has been on leave and just returned to duty today I hear.

The news will either be good, bad, or neutral I guess???

No ramping or no short priming here.


----------



## JTLP (25 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



LRG said:


> Yes, I now suspect an announcement will follow either late this week or early next week.
> 
> The guy from NSL has been on leave and just returned to duty today I hear.
> 
> ...




LOL you make it sound like 1 guy is running the show (maybe due to the lack of ann's ) 

And of course the news will be good, bad or neutral...what else could it be LRG :::


DNH


----------



## shaunm (27 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

The dentists have been slowly slipping in price (2.1 cents yesterday).
I think it's time for announcement boys!!:sleeping:


----------



## nioka (27 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



shaunm said:


> The dentists have been slowly slipping in price (2.1 cents yesterday).
> I think it's time for announcement boys!!:sleeping:



 Why do we have the continual referral to "dentists". Maybe the original pursuit of the company was medical but please treat it as a serious prospecting company. Nobody is screwing your arm to hold the shares, if you are scared of the dentist just look after your teeth and you won't have to go there. Remember though that dentists are experts at drilling and finding what lies below.


----------



## shaunm (27 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



nioka said:


> Why do we have the continual referral to "dentists". Maybe the original pursuit of the company was medical but please treat it as a serious prospecting company. Nobody is screwing your arm to hold the shares, if you are scared of the dentist just look after your teeth and you won't have to go there. Remember though that dentists are experts at drilling and finding what lies below.




Relax nioka, for me it is a friendly reference.

Here's hoping that the drilling sees us all ending up with a "gold" tooth!:afro:


----------



## Drubula (27 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Puzzling sale after 4.00pm today.

Is it a deliberate sell down or someone who has become impatient.
Time will tell I suppose.

Drubs.


----------



## irondragon (27 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Drubula said:


> Puzzling sale after 4.00pm today.
> 
> Is it a deliberate sell down or someone who has become impatient.
> Time will tell I suppose.
> ...




Most likely they were impatient... 13 trades today worth approx $25k. Nothing to be concerned about. 

Although, it's looking as if April will be the month for the release date for pending announcement


----------



## pan (27 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



irondragon said:


> Most likely they were impatient... 13 trades today worth approx $25k. Nothing to be concerned about.
> 
> Although, it's looking as if April will be the month for the release date for pending announcement




I agree, 1 million worth of shares is nothing compared to the days we were having late last month. Patience is the key, if you hold on things will unfold, no use getting emotional about 25k of shares going through.


----------



## Nathan_b (31 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

for those shareholders out there who know the background and agfreements i just found the most interesting thing bout NSL so far.

if you read the link on the other site (hope the reference is ok) someone discoved a bit of news if you can read between the lines...

A post from WINGMANN @ H/C

Checkout - 

http://davidcatsoulis.net/

For those that don't know...David Catsoulis is a geologist with AustInd. 

There is a story on the website (entitled as '1 Whiteknight 2 Newspapers 3 extortionists')regarding unfortunate circumstances that Mr Catsoulis was involved in a few years ago. 

If you google David's name you will see the original article. 

HOWEVER I hadn't checked out this website for at least 3 weeks. The 1 Whiteknight story must have been posted only recently, as it is undated, and wasn't there last time i was on the website. 

WHAT STRUCK ME WAS IN DAVID'S SECOND LAST PARAGRAPH IN DAVID'S LETTER - entitled 1 WHITEKNIGHT :

David Catsoulis actually says - 

"I'm the Geologist for a major Iron Ore discovery in India and I have allocated this outcome from this project to their account."

GEOLOGIST FOR A MAJOR IRON ORE DISCOVERY !!!!!!!!!

WHAT THE !!!!!!!! IS THE SECRET OUT ????????

So, in the meantime we impatiently await the GEO Report...
Bring it on !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sam76 (31 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

well this has really caused a flurry of activity and excitement over there 

Let's hope it's the real deal. 

I'm still in the green with this one, but only just...


----------



## Nathan_b (31 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

yeh it looks and sounds to be more upbeat.

i hope it the real deal, these guys are slow at the news, but they ike ann results rather then fluff so if its good it should be real good.

fingers crossed to all holders.


----------



## sam76 (31 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

You must be one of the longest members here Nathan, July 2004 and only 64 posts!!

You must only post when really necessary lol

Me.... I post mostly crap


----------



## Nathan_b (31 March 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

hehehe, thanks mate..

just depends what should be posted, i think important stuff should be posted.

goodluck with these hey. wish i had more $$ to invest in them and T3 wont let me buy speccies.


----------



## sam76 (1 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Congratulations to PAN for picking NSL for the stock tipping this month.  If the above info is true then you will be in for a heck of a ride!!

*note indicative opening price for NSL this morning is up appx 12% to 2.3c


----------



## pan (1 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



sam76 said:


> Congratulations to PAN for picking NSL for the stock tipping this month.  If the above info is true then you will be in for a heck of a ride!!
> 
> *note indicative opening price for NSL this morning is up appx 12% to 2.3c




Haha thanks mate.. As you may of seen I had it last month and I struggled. Hopefully it going to be a better month. Cheers


----------



## Drubula (1 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Has anyone read the Catsoulis letter. Why would anyone place this type of information on their website????

The company as yet has made no reply to the issues discussed today.

Will the sp move up or down tomorrow. 

Drubs


----------



## shaunm (1 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

hey drubula,
do you have a link for the this letter or the actual NSL site?
the one listed on the ASX goes nowhere.
Cheers


----------



## nobearter (1 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Please do your homework on Mr.Catsoulis and Mr.Justin....
Perception is important however don't believe everything you read on the net. 
Dig a bit and you will find more than just iron ore...
Perhaps alot of fool's gold!
Good luck as you all are going to need it...


----------



## LRG (1 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

the guy seems to have had ups and downs in his life like all of us.

He goes for big wins, so as a result he has had some big falls.

many respected successful businessmen failed in past endeavours and recieved bad publicity.

His letter is strange and is poorly written, needs a great deal of wordsmithing and polish.  anyway he is not a writer/journalist, he is a geologist/entrepreneur!

I think the prospects look promising in the short and long term for this venture.

 he is onlt part of the team/decision makers.  I do not believe the 'fools gold' comment at this stage.  Over the last few days there has been little volume because all who hold shares are set waiting for the potential payoff on release of good news.

Of course, there is no guarantee of good news, there could be no news or bad news - only those in the management team would be in the know.  I am happy to continue to hold my little parcel.


----------



## irondragon (1 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



nobearter said:


> Please do your homework on Mr.Catsoulis and Mr.Justin....
> Perception is important however don't believe everything you read on the net.
> Dig a bit and you will find more than just iron ore...
> Perhaps alot of fool's gold!
> Good luck as you all are going to need it...




Mr David Catsoulis, is a qualified geologist and additionally holds a Bachelor of Business (Finance) Griffith University, a Bachelor of Applied Science (Applied Geology) Queensland University of Technology and Bachelor of Science (Geology) Honors Queensland University. His professional memberships include AusIMM, and ASEG (Australasian Society of Exploration Geophysicists) and he has over 20 years experience in managing and operating mining and geotechnical businesses. 

David comes from a well-recognized Qld based property development family and he has acted as Chairman of a publicly listed resources company on the ASX.  He has managed other mining related public companies including Redport Limited and a number of other private family and unlisted public companies. These include; Karnataka Gold Mining N.L., Healing Power Limited, Healing Power CM Limited, Frontier Biotechnology Ltd, Woodlark Exploration Consultants Pty Ltd, Indian Minerals Corporation Australia Pty Ltd and Ormadale Investments Pty Ltd. 

Previously, Mr Catsoulis has been involved in the gold exploration industry for 20 years working both as a project geologist and geotechnician. David worked as a an employee for BHP Minerals, spending many years overseas in Africa, India and Papua New Guinea. He also operated as a consultant geologist for Highlands Gold Limited (PNG) and Mt Isa Mines Ltd as well as other smaller exploration and geotechnical companies. 

LOL ... I've done my homework. Catsoulis is a quality geologist and the chief geologist with AustInd Ironore. He has also sponsored a Kerala orphanage for the part 10 years.

The above information is factual, as it can be all verified through the appropriate channels.  

Nobearter you sound a tad sceptical? I am assuming you refer to a newspaper article from December 2006 - 
http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,20896882-2702,00.html

And Mr Catsoulis' March 2008 response to this article is now on his personal website - 
http://davidcatsoulis.net/

We are dealing with journalism here. We all know how easily stories can be, and sometimes are, distorted in the media spotlight. Some journo's are extremely pathetic when it comes to investigating and researching their subject matter... and possibly protecting sporting icons...? 

As for Mr James, well he is also involved in at least one charity organisation and is an Indian Business entrepreneur for 25 years with established credentials for resources project acquisition and management in India.

Yes I agree DYOR...


----------



## nobearter (1 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

To all a few facts:

1. In the past 11 years , Mr. Catsoulis and his crew raised and spent millions of investors dollars pursuing a goldfield in India - IMC - These investors are still waiting for their money back.

2. Mr. Catsoulis's last play was in alternative health - HPLCM -Millions of investors dollars later and another flop.

3. Now we have an iron ore play - AusInd Iron ore

Yes we all have our ups and downs but we can also make better informed 
decisions given all the facts.

These comments are on behalf of those who paid a price for not having
all the facts.


----------



## irondragon (1 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



nobearter said:


> To all a few facts:
> 
> 1. In the past 11 years , Mr. Catsoulis and his crew raised and spent millions of investors dollars pursuing a goldfield in India - IMC - These investors are still waiting for their money back.
> 
> ...




Hmmmmm ... past performance and investing goes hand in hand ... doesn't it?  

Not necessarily, as past performance is no indication for future performance.  

In this case it looks as if things can only get better, if the IMC & HPLCM info is true. 

NSL/AustInd are looking at a potentially massive iron ore play here. Yes I'm definitely looking at the facts. 

DYOR


----------



## nioka (2 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



nobearter said:


> To all a few facts:
> 
> 1. In the past 11 years , Mr. Catsoulis and his crew raised and spent millions of investors dollars pursuing a goldfield in India - IMC - These investors are still waiting for their money back.
> 
> ...



 He wont be the first person to have a few failures before he has a big one. This one LOOKS like it MAY be a big one. I've put a little investment in this one along with a few other specs, 10 in fact, they will not all come off but if two or three of them do come off then I'll be happy. NSL has as good a chance as any. I'll trade it along the way so, with luck, it will end up a free carry. Better than betting on the gee gees.


----------



## nioka (2 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Today's announcement doesn't give anything new. More rock chip samples giving similar results as before. NSL and Austind intend to convene a meeting of the joint venture committee during the month of april. Watching this is like watching grass grow.


----------



## Drubula (2 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

The temptation here is the IO. If and the word is if the exploration potential of the IO is proven some time down the track, then the decision to hold on is justified. Based on today's announcement my only response would have been to have offered a more timely response as to the Independant Geo's report. The question is for how long will the outcome of the review be delayed. 1 week or six months. Someone needs to teach them how to report to the market. The potential may or may not be there, but it is how this is conveyed to the market.  

Drubs


----------



## nobearter (2 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Its called making it up as we go along...In the meantime the cash  is stripped out of NSL and a new issue is announced ...more money is raised in the name of keeping this project alive as well as keeping all the directors noses in the trough...by all means play the day trade game however be realistic and stay safe...i am eagerly awaiting the next installment in this latest Catsoulis play.


----------



## prawn_86 (2 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



nobearter said:


> Its called making it up as we go along...In the meantime the cash  is stripped out of NSL and a new issue is announced ...more money is raised in the name of keeping this project alive as well as keeping all the directors noses in the trough...by all means play the day trade game however be realistic and stay safe...i am eagerly awaiting the next installment in this latest Catsoulis play.




Nobearter,

All of your posts so far have been on the verge of downramping. It is fine to be contrarian, but you must provide evidence as to why.

It seems you have something personal against this company or its management.


----------



## nobearter (2 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

My question is why was NSL targeted by Aust Ind with this project..
It probably had nothing to do with the $1 million it had in the bank? 
Also, does Aust Ind have clear title on this property/deposit in India?
If not, how much money will be required and how long will it take for this to happen?
This project has a long way to go and enormous amounts of capital are required...Who's money is it going to be...mine? I don't think so.


----------



## fleaonadog (2 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hi guys,

Have been watching this forum for a few months now, thinking of buying some shares to buy into a potential winner, just wondering why some people in this group seem to beat NSL down and still have shares in the company.

If your not interested in being within a possible winner or wanting to ride the train of possibility then why not leave  as there are some of us that want to stay possitive and see what happens regardless of who is driving the thing...unless you know this Catsoulis guy personally who is to know what he is really like, could be a shocker, could be the best thing that could happen to this group of shareholders...lets see what happens, stay possitive and hopefully make some money along the way.


----------



## prawn_86 (2 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



fleaonadog said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have been watching this forum for a few months now, thinking of buying some shares to buy into a potential winner, just wondering why some people in this group seem to beat NSL down and still have shares in the company.
> 
> If your not interested in being within a possible winner or wanting to ride the train of possibility then why not leave  as there are some of us that want to stay possitive and see what happens regardless of who is driving the thing...unless you know this Catsoulis guy personally who is to know what he is really like, could be a shocker, could be the best thing that could happen to this group of shareholders...lets see what happens, stay possitive and hopefully make some money along the way.




Flea,

If you have been watching this forum for as long as you say, then you will realise that any opinions are entitled, so long as evidence can be given to back up price targets, and that opinions are presented in an appropriate manner.

These are not always cheery, happy boards designed to make holders feel good with holding a bad stock (im not implying that NSL is though).

If you want to stay positive then either leave your computer off, or be realistic.


----------



## wrench1973 (2 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hi Flea,

Good for you, I agree in total, been watching since last year and have seen the same, and yes prawn, such is true, we all have our opinions and I see where you are coming from also.

Lets just find out what info we can to collectively help each other, any info is good info wether its good or bad lets just hope NSL is a goer and runs as far as we want it to and as long as we want...

Good luck to everyone and chins up for the ride...

Cheers 
wrench1973


----------



## LRG (2 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I was hoping to hear from Youngtrader as to his current view on NSL and its SP.

YT did much research and provided great detail previously on this stock - but he seems to have gone silent of late?


----------



## Drubula (2 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I take my hat off to the NSL Management as the updated project report issued at 4.00pm today was a better market update than the earlier one. 

Happy to continue being a longterm holder of this stock. This stock does have huge potential if all falls into place, starting with confirmation of the earlier potential target of IO of 200mt.

Drubs


----------



## STRAT (2 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Drubula said:


> I take my hat off to the NSL Management as the updated project report issued at 4.00pm today was a better market update than the earlier one.
> 
> Happy to continue being a longterm holder of this stock. This stock does have huge potential if all falls into place, starting with confirmation of the earlier potential target of IO of 200mt.
> 
> Drubs



You are taking the piss, right? Surely you arent implying adding a disclaimer to the end some how makes it a better ann


----------



## Drubula (2 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

No but what i have stated is if you refer to my earlier message, NSL have improved their communication to the market. More to the point there was nothing positive in the announcement other than to give a more precise time frame on the expected findings of the geo report. I will not give any updates on this stock until my own research is complete, and hopefully soon. 

I will have a beer with you if all goes to plan.

Thats it

Drubs


----------



## Drubula (2 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

And by that STRAT I am hoping for the potential IO to be proven once exploration/drilling commences sometime in the future as noted in their release today.

Drubs.


----------



## nobearter (2 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Drabula,
You are seriously in fantasy land....do you how much is costs to do the exporation drilling? 400k isn't going to cover it and besides the directors have to eat....You should be asking how much of that $11 million that supposedly is being raised by Aust Ind has actually been banked.
Guys can you get back to reality and start asking some serious questions to the directors..


----------



## Scuba (2 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Having read replies by people who joined in the last 42 hours (give or take, who _could_ have set up other accounts...) It all seems to be getting a bit silly here in this thread, accusations, denials, heresay...
In relation to drilling costs; things are _alot_ cheaper in India, that's why half of Australia's phone centres have been outsourced there isn't it? (exaggeration )
Thought this was ASF _not_ HC, for those that are interested there is a thread on sharescene too...


----------



## irondragon (2 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



nobearter said:


> Drabula,
> You are seriously in fantasy land....do you how much is costs to do the exporation drilling? 400k isn't going to cover it and besides the directors have to eat....You should be asking how much of that $11 million that supposedly is being raised by Aust Ind has actually been banked.
> Guys can you get back to reality and start asking some serious questions to the directors..




Patience is needed here. As we found out in today's announcement there is a JV committee meeting later this month. 

What we know from my previous posts ... 
We know from a previous announcement dated 29/2/08, the JV committee meeting will be convened to determine the quantum of funds to be expended and the program undertaken. 

Plus we know that the AIO Chairman Justin James is an Indian Business entrepreneur for 25 years with established credentials for resources project acquisition and management in India. 

We also know ...  Austind has had discussions to raise up to $11 million to fund the land acquisition strategy, mining permit applications, joint venture expenditure and general working capital. 

Austind has also negotiated “Non Objection Certificates” from the owners of the land to which the mining permit relates. This process should ensure that the mining permit application will be processed without challenge from the local land owners. In addition, Austind has negotiated to purchase circa up to 1000 acres of the freehold land from the land owners covering the Project area. The estimated total acquisition cost is expected to be approximately $10 million and will be funded from Austind’s current equity raising. 

The joint venture agreement between NSL and Austind provided that the parties must agree on the land acquisition strategy and various other matters on or prior to 31 January 2008 as conditions precedent to formation of the joint venture. The parties extended this date to 29 February 2008 to allow Austind sufficient time to make the mining permit application and deliver to NSL a legal opinion on the land acquisition strategy. 

Furthermore, NSL director Mr Peter Wall appears to have the right credentials with the JV agreement process : 

Mr Peter Wall - CHAIRMAN, DIRECTOR
Mr Wall graduated from the University of Western Australia with a Bachelor of
Laws and Bachelor of Commerce. He has also completed a Masters of Applied
Finance and Investment.

Following graduation from UWA, Mr Wall commenced employment at a large
Perth based law firm and later joined Steinepreis Paganin in January 2000.
Mr Wall was appointed a Partner at Steinepreis Paganin on 1 July 2005.
Mr Wall has advised on numerous IPOs and has a wide range of experience in allforms of mergers and acquisitions (including takeovers and schemes of arrangement). 
Mr Wall’s other areas of practice include reconstructions, energy and resources, telecommunications, capital markets, corporate and strategic advice, securities law, commercial law and contract law.
Mr Wall has significant experience in successful recapitalisations, including in
recent times: Digital and Voice Media Limited, Environmental Solutions
International Limited, G Retail Limited, Knights Insolvency Administration Limited, Transerv Australia Limited and Centralian Minerals Limited.

DYOR ...


----------



## STRAT (3 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hi Kennas and Young Trader,

May I ask are you fellas still holding. The thread which started out as a heads up and disscussion regarding a spec play on the acquisition of some dirt in India has moved into conversation more about long term prospects. I doubt this was what you fellas had in mind when you bought in. It certainly wasnt what I had in mind.


----------



## nobearter (3 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

At last someone talking some sense(strat)...if this is a speculative short term play all power to you however, if you are in it for the long term i can only refer to the past failures of the persons associated to Aust Ind...there are many investors in Brisbane and Melbourne still hurting from their previous failed ventures...DYOR


----------



## LRG (3 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

No word of late from Kennas or YT? 

I have just made a decision to exit this stock.

The ann was weak IMO - this seems to be just dragging on.

Will get back in if it makes new lows in the next few days to try and recover some losses.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Looks like we saw some buy the rumour sell the fact play out, which was also made worse with our tanking mkts (thanks Mr Dow)
> 
> ...




Like I have always said NSL is a spec trading stock which offers potential high returns but equally high risk, its too early stage at the momnet to put a fundamental value on, but should it pull the project off then watch out

and LRG you pm'd me a few days back re NSL and heard from me


----------



## Sean K (3 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



LRG said:


> No word of late from Kennas or YT?
> 
> I have just made a decision to exit this stock.
> 
> ...



Well, to be honest, I am bamboozled by the latest ann. 

Who releases an ann saying that they have some results, but does not release them.





> 2 April 2008
> The Company Announcements Platform
> PROJECT UPDATE
> 
> ...


----------



## LRG (3 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Thanks YT and kennas.  YT I did not see your reply to later sorry.

Anyway, as I said I have taken my holding back to NIL.  After all the weeks of ups and down (wish I sold at 3.5c) I am out today at 2c and carrying a loss.

No worries, I will get in in a couple of weeks if it sells right down again as people get tired of waiting with little news.  But if I do get in again at a lower price, i am well aware it may be throwing more good money after bad!


----------



## irondragon (3 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



LRG said:


> After all the weeks of ups and down (wish I sold at 3.5c) I am out today at 2c and carrying a loss.
> 
> No worries, I will get in in a couple of weeks if it sells right down again as people get tired of waiting with little news.  But if I do get in again at a lower price, i am well aware it may be throwing more good money after bad!




? There is still massive interest in this spec. Difficult to predict how low SP may go in the next couple of weeks, but I think sellers will be few and far between, until the independent geologist results are known. 



LRG said:


> I still am behind on this one having purchased at an avge around 2.9cents.
> 
> Then again I'm behind on others too due to the correction we had to have in markets!!!




Ouch, sorry to see your loss LRG. Good luck with your future trading activities. 



STRAT said:


> Hi Kennas and Young Trader,
> 
> May I ask are you fellas still holding. The thread which started out as a heads up and disscussion regarding a spec play on the acquisition of some dirt in India has moved into conversation more about long term prospects. I doubt this was what you fellas had in mind when you bought in. It certainly wasnt what I had in mind.




YT had an interesting post at the start of this thread (see below). Now can readers see the possible potential of a combination of short/medium/long term plays??? 



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hi cmh
> 
> Your right, NSL will have to issue 1Billion shares if the project *JORC's 200Mt's@60% Fe minimum*
> 
> ...




Good account of the project's potential YT. Looking forward to the next few weeks, as we'll be closer to the geologist report being released.


----------



## Drubula (6 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

In the month of April the market hopefully receive the GAO’s report coinciding with a JV meeting with AIO to define the exploration program. My question is this. Why would a company have a meeting to define an exploration program if and I say if assay results known by NSL are not in accord with their pre Dec 2007 announcement.

I have been checking daily on Indian IO sites hopefully to understand the potential of Karalla and what benefits if any it will reward AIO and NSL.

I previously invested in GWR and got out to invest in Nil’s potential


Presently this stock only shows potential, but should the GAO’s report become positive, then the market will certainly take note.

Which other 2cent small cap stock offers potential like NSL, presently none. As to the future SP all I can say it’s all hypothetical until facts are known, but allot of upside if all things go to plan, maybe?

Lets see if NSL are true to their word, as communication is paramount in  informing investors on project updates which of late NSL have been somewhat leaving their investors in the dark. That is why I commented on the project update last week as the original update was to open ended and vague, why who knows, but people investing in speccies like NSL should do their own research especially in today’s climate.

Good luck for all NSL holders as patience is a virtue.

Drubs


----------



## kash (8 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Buyers are starting to build up as the time gets closer for the Geo report. Hopefully they do not delay issueing this ann or this will be short lived


----------



## Drubula (8 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Geo report is expected sometime in April. Maybe someone knows something for there to be such interest today. But I agree if no announcement soon, people may drop off although the stock has held up well in recent times.

Drubs


----------



## metric (10 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

is there an specified date for the ann?

looking the the buy/sell ratio should see the SP rise today. price is up already this morning.


----------



## irondragon (10 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



metric said:


> is there an specified date for the ann?
> 
> looking the the buy/sell ratio should see the SP rise today. price is up already this morning.




NSL has not given a specified date for any 'expected' announcements. NSL's words, from 2nd April announcement : - 'outcome of the review has been delayed'. 

'Austind is in the process of reviewing and processing all of the available new data. Once this task has been completed, NSL will pass the information onto the Independent Geologists to be incorporated into their report. Upon receiving all of the new data from Austind, it is expected that the Independent Geologists will be in a position to finalise their report and comment on the exploration potential of the Project'. 

NSL also stated in their latest announcement dated 2nd April - 
'Details of the exploration program will be released to ASX in due course '.


----------



## Drubula (11 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Spot on Irondragon, as I also spoke to Faldi on Monday and he was very upbeat about the present situation without giving anything away. I have been speaking to Faldi on a regular basis and also with Sean and my understanding is once the Geo's report is received (no timeline given) a meeting will be arranged with AIO before any announcement is issued to the market and as to when, he was unable to give any indication other than all due diligence will be carried out by the company as one would expect to prove or disprove the targetted IO resource of 200mt or its equivalent.



Drubs


----------



## sam76 (16 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Just having a look at another forum and came across this post from IMPorted.

I think the GEO really slipped up here by announcing this whilst under emotional duress. 

Looking at the date (just over a couple of weeks ago) you would believe that most of the chip sampling  had been carried out and that the employed experts working on site would be able to sumise how big the potential was.



The Geo knows what's going on, he's already planned to pay his debts with the Indian moolah.

"we now also hope to have the balance of our creditors accept a pay out over the course of the next few months due to some new endeavours where I'm the Geologist for a major Iron Ore discovery in India and I have allocated this outcome from this project to their account."

See the bottom of his letter dated 28/3/08

http://www.davidcatsoulisweb.com/1 White knight 2 News Papers and 3 Extortionists.pdf


----------



## TheAbyss (16 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

That is a truly sad tale of woe. Some people do not have the right to draw breath. 

I hope David Catsoulis makes a success of the Indian venture and gets back on his feet.


----------



## Scuba (16 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



TheAbyss said:


> That is a truly sad tale of woe. Some people do not have the right to draw breath.
> 
> I hope David Catsoulis makes a success of the Indian venture and gets back on his feet.




Agreed, the letter referred to above has been discussed in _this thread_, first alluded to on March 31st 08', and was discussed the next day. The only thing that has changed is the spelling of extrotionist to extortionist... I wonder if there was ever a reply from the "journo"?

Good luck to him, and those who try to make good...


----------



## sam76 (16 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Sorry I should have stated that the letter had already been discussed in this thread.  I just felt that the highlighted parts needed to be raised again with my little comments attached.


----------



## Scuba (16 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

No bother sam76, just refreshing your memory... 

Would be great to see some good news develop.
I have noticed the admins are paying swift attention to this thread now.


----------



## nobearter (16 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I can't believe what i am reading.

Sam76 either you have a vested interest in this project
or promoting it on behalf of Mr.David Catsoulis.

Don't be fooled by the rubbish contained in this document produced
by Mr. Catsoulis.
Mr. Catsoulis was not the victim. 
The investors who lost millions were!

DYOR


----------



## wrench1973 (16 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Wow I am not sure what nbearter is reading, I am with you other guys, the guy has had a bad run at the most worst time of his life with his family and now he is trying to do the right thing by repaying the creditors, NOT running away, but doing what he can and getting back into deals that willL pay back these people their monies and maybe even then some for their time...

Good on you Mr David Carsoulis, best of luck and hope this all pays of for everyone and I hope your family is back on track again.

In regards to the Geo report, I think it could be fair to say that either NSL or Austind want to make sure they have all the facts before announcing projected tonneage of IO. Fair enough, but lets hope its soon so we can work out what sort of return we will be getting for our investments.

!!!...Bring on the report I say...!!!


----------



## sam76 (16 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



nobearter said:


> I can't believe what i am reading.
> 
> Sam76 either you have a vested interest in this project
> or promoting it on behalf of Mr.David Catsoulis.
> ...




Of course I have a vested interested - I'm a shareholder 

Not going to get in a tit for tat with this one.

People who are in this have obviously made their decisions for a reason.


----------



## Scuba (16 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



nobearter said:


> I can't believe what i am reading.
> 
> Sam76 either you have a vested interest in this project
> or promoting it on behalf of Mr.David Catsoulis.
> ...



nobeater posts in total to date (and only in this thread) since 1st April 2008...

Could you be more specific with some detail please if you (in fact) have a relevant warning for us?

I wonder if you are one of the investors you refer to?

Have you entered into any dialogue with Mr. Catsoulis himself?


----------



## nobearter (16 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Scuba
All i can say is that Mr. Catsoulis has lost almost all credibility in the
Brisbane and Melbourne business communities through his
failure to complete on any projects he has undertaken.
All promise no substance.

It is there for all the world to see..just make a few calls.
It is not that hard to find out. 

Was i an investor - no - but many of my collegues were stung pretty
badly.

Good luck...


----------



## irondragon (16 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Scuba said:


> nobeater posts in total to date (and only in this thread) since 1st April 2008...
> 
> Could you be more specific with some detail please if you (in fact) have a relevant warning for us?
> 
> ...




Scuba, have an in-depth read of his e-mail/letter to the Australian newspaper, it appears to cover everything. 

I would assume most people are stockholders in NSL for the potential Fe reserves and Iron Ore Hills project. Not for the unfortunate past history of one AIO director/geologist. 

Look at Andrew Forrest of FMG fame, he initially failed but look at him now. Seven years ago his efforts to develop the Anaconda Nickel project in WA came to nothing, investors from Australia and abroad lost millions and Forrest was effectively dismissed from the company. 

I for one am looking at the bigger story unfolding, and Indian Fe is the first exciting chapter.


----------



## Scuba (16 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



> Brisbane and Melbourne business communities



 So why don't we see any members of those communities posting here? If it they were your colleagues, could you ask _one_ of them to post a description of their grievances, or direct readers to some examples?



> It is there for all the world to see..just make a few calls.
> It is not that hard to find out.



See? Make calls to who, where?

I read (most) of his (D.C's) letter linked to in this thread and it seems that people make mistakes and some try to make amends for them too. He also seems to try to correct an injustice/ mis-representation (he feels) has been made about him. I'm sure there are alot of skeletons in the closets of the communities you refer to (given the current legal proceedings in Melbourne and the suggestions about JoBjelke's reign) _IE nobody is perfect_...

Some evidence and description of the facts would be good, all I've seen this last few weeks is a bunch of posts by you and a website by Mr. Catsoulis.

BTW; I care because I hold NSL Health...


----------



## Birdster (16 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I think you have made your point/statement/downramp clear Nobearter. You do not like this stock or the people who control it. You have backed it up with hearsay and scare mongering of the likes. 

Remember it is a spec stock. I do believe that the investors in NSL that are on this forum are aware of this. 

What is it your trying to achieve with your comments?


----------



## nioka (16 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Nobeater. 

      Catsoulis seems to have explained himself in his letter. If what he says is correct then he should be praised for his efforts. As I see it he will be working to repay his debts. Is that correct? Do you have any evidence that his story is in any way a con?. If you can not support your version of his association with NSL then please discontinue your attack on him.


----------



## STRAT (17 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



nioka said:


> Nobeater.
> 
> Catsoulis seems to have explained himself in his letter. If what he says is correct then he should be praised for his efforts. As I see it he will be working to repay his debts. Is that correct? Do you have any evidence that his story is in any way a con?. If you can not support your version of his association with NSL then please discontinue your attack on him.



Hardly an attack, moreover just bringing info to the table IMO. Catsoulis trying to right his debt seems noble enough but at the end of the day history shows he may not be up to the task and this adds risk to an already risky play.

DISC still holding


----------



## TheAbyss (17 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

There are always 2 sides to every story and sometimes more. Let's take care not to confuse sentiment with the prospects of NSL in India. Whilst I tend to believe the letter in current discussion on this thread and certainly feel for Mr Catsoulis, this in no way makes a case for NSL as an investment possibility for the better or worse.

Bottom line is that NSL is highly speculative and not for me.

Perhaps a seperate thread in the General area might be prudent regarding a man who would appear to have been taken advantage during a low point in his life and a lesson can be learned from it? 

Best intentions do not make a good geologist or business investor nor will they turn some rock chips into a mountain of ore. Judge NSL on their performance not on sentiment.


----------



## nobearter (17 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

What is Aus Ind?

How much money has been raised AND BANKED by them to execute their strategy?

How much money has been spent by them in pursuing this opportunity?

Here is one of their capital raising documents freely available on the web.

A $2 company residing in a solicitors office somewhere in Brisbane trying to raise $50 MILLION DOLLARS?

Please!

The Abyss is half right...it is not NSL's performance that I question
only Aust Ind's

Good Luck and don't forget

DYOR


----------



## bart (17 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

My understanding was that Austind was needing to raise $11 million to meet the land acquisition mining permits, where does this $50 million come from? Feel free to prove me wrong.

Cheers
Bart


----------



## nioka (17 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



nobearter said:


> What is Aus Ind?
> 
> How much money has been raised AND BANKED by them to execute their strategy?
> 
> ...



 All I see there is an unsigned document that may or may not have been executed. There are plenty of $2 companies doing legitimate business. I recently sold a $700,000 commercial property to a $2 company and they paid up on settlement.
 The big questions are (a) is the iron ore there. (b) does NSL have a claim to the area. If those answers are yes then the money will be raised and the SP of NSL will jump. If not we lose. It is a spec and I'm happy to have a few specs and with luck one in three comes good. One in ten will probably make it worth the trouble. NSL could be the one.


----------



## Scuba (17 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



nioka said:


> ***edited***
> There are plenty of $2 companies doing legitimate business. I recently sold a $700,000 commercial property to a $2 company and they paid up on settlement.
> The big questions are (a) is the iron ore there. (b) does NSL have a claim to the area. If those answers are yes then the money will be raised and the SP of NSL will jump. If not we lose. It is a spec and I'm happy to have a few specs and with luck one in three comes good. One in ten will probably make it worth the trouble. NSL could be the one.



That is positive logic in a nutshell.
Balance.
I know we will have the answers, right or wrong, it's just a matter of time.
I hold and will continue to do so until I see reason to be out...


----------



## sam76 (18 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I'm with you Scuba.  I'm holding until a result is known.  

On a more cornerning note, it seems the buyers have really droppped away on this one.

Only a couple of days ago, each line had at least a million buyers waiting. Now the only visible support is at 2cents.

You would think that as we are heading towards the end of April the speculative traders would be getting set for any potential run.

Could it be something sinister or general market boredom?

I'm going for the latter


----------



## metric (18 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

i sold my shares in nsl and bought more cnp.

in theory nsl sounds like a good deal. the history of the management of nsl concerns me. very dodgy.

when you stack the management of cnp against nsl, i know whod id trust with my money first. 

but like i said, nsl is a good story. im just nervous about those telling it.


----------



## binginbarrel (18 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Does that mean the Geo (John Canaris) arrives in Kerala to independently report on findings?
I`m not sure where the samples are tested, I think I read Australia but assume India would have all the facilities.


----------



## Drubula (18 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

My understanding is the Geo was to arrive in Aust today. I would think that after a meeting is arranged between all parties then the market will be informed.

Lets hope 200mt of IO or its equivalent. 

I would not like to even think where the SP would go if the Geo's report confirms the targetted IO previously mentioned.

Drubs


----------



## nicktra (18 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Drubula said:


> My understanding is the Geo was to arrive in Aust today. I would think that after a meeting is arranged between all parties then the market will be informed.
> 
> Lets hope 200mt of IO or its equivalent.
> 
> ...




The previous announcement stated there was a meeting scheduled this month regarding the JV. This obviously would be pointless without any results from the geo. I'm very confident we will see an announcement after this meeting regarding update on the JV and results from the geos findings.


----------



## taboon1 (18 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Metrix - CNP and NSL are worlds apart....i wouldnt think that those Shareholders who purchased their shares at $10.00 to see it drop down to 40cents would share your view about trusting management....Wow this is an absolutely unbelievable statement


----------



## shaunm (18 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Taboon you took the words right outta my mouth, it must a been while you were kiss.......oops sorry got carried away.:

This thread is really developing into a slanging/downramp. Can we have a moritorium or similar and keep the comments factual??


----------



## sam76 (18 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I think today can be attributed to pure boredom.

This stock is so tightly held that it can go up 30 percent on a whim.

The downside is that it can fall just as quickly.

Traders get bored when news is thin.

Today was one of those days.


----------



## Drubula (19 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Just a question to the NSL followers.

Would a proposed name change for NSL to relect IO Exploration, have any impact on its share price?

Just a thought whilst we wait in earnest for an announcement from the company.


----------



## nobearter (19 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Its really re-assuring to read the most recent posts...

I can just see all of you counting your money when the Geo report comes in..

Given how well informed you all are on NSL ,can someone please tell me how much money has been raised and banked by Aust Ind for this project?

I have asked in past but have been totally ignored on this issue.

Maybe the guys who have a direct line to NSL management may know...

I eagerly await anyones response....


----------



## nioka (19 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



nobearter said:


> Its really re-assuring to read the most recent posts...
> 
> I can just see all of you counting your money when the Geo report comes in..
> 
> ...



You are putting the cart before the horse. As I said earlier: There are two questions to be answered first, 1. Is the Iron ore there? 2. Does NSL have a claim to the area?. When those questions are answered I'm sure the money will be raised. So the geo's report must come first.
 This share is for the optimists and not for the pessimists.


----------



## nobearter (19 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Thanks for your repy nioka...i'm converted now..

NSL spends 40% of its own cash to earn a 25% stake in a company that has ownership of nothing, has no money in the bank,but has a conditional option to purchase 350 acres of land that may contain iron ore(subject to a Geo report conducted in India by an independent geologist?????)....

Sounds like a great deal to me...not only for optimists but for the well informed...

I will be investing when the ASX opens on Monday.


----------



## metric (19 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

and one of the directors is a (or former) bankrupt. obviously, others in the past have trusted this man with their money, only to never see it again.


----------



## nobearter (19 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I think we are on the same page...AND YES ....a lot of money went missing.
That is why i am trying to alert investors however it seems that emotion/greed is winning....


----------



## Scuba (19 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



metric said:


> and one of the directors is a (or former) bankrupt. obviously, others in the past have trusted this man with their money, only to never see it again.



Who? Can you explain your comments with any detail? Or will it be another dyor postscript without any direction?

Waiting...............



nobearter said:


> I think we are on the same page...AND YES ....a lot of money went missing.
> That is why i am trying to alert investors however it seems that emotion/greed is winning....




nobby?
Be specific, it seems you can't provide any detail either. You justify your arguments by typing dyor in uppercase... All you posts to date are in this thread, if only you could show some credibility by posting a real lead to some information, instead of coming across as someone with a grudge...
The emotion is there for me, as it has been for those who have supported Mr. Forrest.

Get some substance rather than inuendo. _Who knows, maybe you're right, it's just that your words seem more an attack than a warning..._


----------



## prawn_86 (19 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



nobearter said:


> I think we are on the same page...AND YES ....a lot of money went missing.
> That is why i am trying to alert investors however it seems that emotion/greed is winning....




Nobearter,

Your posts seem to be adding very little value, and it is obvious you have a personal dislike of people involved with this company.

If more substance/details as to why such people should not be trusted etc are not included in the future your posts will be considered down-ramping and removed accordingly


----------



## Drubula (22 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Dear NSL Holders

Read todays Announcement on CAG Cape Wireless Limited. 

Part about NSL

Cheers


----------



## sam76 (22 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Drubula said:


> Dear NSL Holders
> 
> Read todays Announcement on CAG Cape Wireless Limited.
> 
> ...




Notice as attached;

APPOINTMENT OF DIRECTOR
The Company is pleased to announce the appointment of Mr. Faldi Ismail as a
non-executive Director effective today.
Mr Ismail currently consults to a number of clients providing corporate advisory services in
Australia and abroad. He has extensive interests within Indonesia’s mineral rich sector
and currently is a director of Kalimantan Investment Corporation Limited (the major
shareholder of a dual listed Canadian/AIM public company which is exploring in
Kalimantan, Indonesia for copper, gold and now coal).
Mr Ismail is a director of ASX listed NSL Health Limited, which he successfully recapitalised
during 2007. Since NSL’s recapitalisation, the board has negotiated an option over an Iron
Ore project located in Kerala, India which the company is currently advancing.
He also very recently facilitated the successful recapitalisation and requotation of
Computronics Holdings Limited (an ASX listed company previously under Administration).
Further, Mr Ismail was instrumental in the recapitalisation of ASX listed company
Environmental Solutions International Limited (ESI), which he became a director of on 27
October 2005 and subsequently resigned on 29 June 2006, following the successful
acquisition of clean coal company, Asia Pacific Coal & Steel Pty Ltd (the holders of world
beating coal dewatering and steel technologies).
Prior to corporate consulting, Mr Ismail has spent over 4 years working as a tax supervisor
with a major accounting firm in Perth and a senior within their corporate restructuring
division. Mr Ismail facilitated a number of ASX restructures including Matrix Oil NL and Deep
Yellow Ltd during his term.

Interesting 20 minutes watching NSL.

Rumours started last night of a substantial IO upgrade on another forum which in turn (I believe) has pushed up the share price.


----------



## Scuba (22 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



sam76 said:


> ***edited for brevity***
> Interesting 20 minutes watching NSL.
> 
> Rumours started last night of a substantial IO upgrade on another forum which in turn (I believe) has pushed up the share price.



Had a look at the prices after looking at your post Sam, pleasant surprise was trading ended today at 3 cents (up %20)...

Let's hope the light in the tunnel isn't a train...

_I hold..._


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Like I have always said NSL is a spec trading stock which offers potential high returns but equally high risk




Again NSL has presented another good trading opportunity, 2 days ago it touched 2.1c today its at 3c almost a 50% gain,

I wish I could pick the bottom and peaks better though 

p.s. notice the Ascent link to Faldi Ismal???? THE DYL RECON


----------



## Drubula (23 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Lets see if the Interest in NSL continues today. Maybe yesterdays movement is in anticipation of the Geo report due anytime now or early May.Common discussion on other forums focuses more on the higher mt potential of Iron Ore (could be very interesting if true if their is substance to the rumour). Hopefully those that make these comments can back it up.

Anyone notice the Catsoulis letter is no longer accessible, or do I have a problem with my computer.

Goodluck for today and beyond for all NSL Holders


----------



## nyo (23 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Drubula said:


> Lets see if the Interest in NSL continues today. Maybe yesterdays movement is in anticipation of the Geo report due anytime now or early May.Common discussion on other forums focuses more on the higher mt potential of Iron Ore (could be very interesting if true if their is substance to the rumour). Hopefully those that make these comments can back it up.
> 
> Anyone notice the Catsoulis letter is no longer accessible, or do I have a problem with my computer.
> 
> Goodluck for today and beyond for all NSL Holders




*"Anyone notice the Catsoulis letter is no longer accessible, or do I have a problem with my computer."*

I noticed that too.  "suspended page".

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## binginbarrel (23 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

It`s the whole site he has that has been suspended. The host, Design and Host has put it in suspension.
Maybe the guy was sick of posters on ASX forums commenting on his private life and had it pulled. 

Anyway back to NSL and buyer stepping up to the 3c mark, more to come.


----------



## binginbarrel (23 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Again NSL has presented another good trading opportunity, 2 days ago it touched 2.1c today its at 3c almost a 50% gain,
> 
> I wish I could pick the bottom and peaks better though
> 
> p.s. notice the Ascent link to Faldi Ismal???? THE DYL RECON




I don`t think you could trade this stock at the moment YT. You would be a very nervous trader waiting in queues. Would have to use your existing stock and money to create dummy orders in both queues. Jump your actual ones infront either.   risky for $500 or so profit.


----------



## Drubula (23 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Its my understanding that the JV meeting has been held this week, maybe even yesterday if thats what caused the interest yesterday. Hopefully the market gets an update soon.

Boy this is a real wait and see scenario.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



binginbarrel said:


> I don`t think you could trade this stock at the moment YT. You would be a very nervous trader waiting in queues. Would have to use your existing stock and money to create dummy orders in both queues. Jump your actual ones infront either.   risky for $500 or so profit.




Mate all you do is put up a buy order for say 200k shares in the low 2's 

If it gets filled put up a sell in the high 2's

No need to do anything else,

I should add that you can't just buy and sell over night, you buy on the dips and put up a sell and wait for the re-bound

I know only small profits but profits none the less, 

Of course there's risk, trading carries risk, where it risk free everyine would do it

My point is I stated way back when I first posted on this stock that it was spec but given the potential upside would provide plenty of opportunity for trades and it has done just that,

The risk is one day they firm up the project as NSL offers huge upside should they firm up a resource, thenthe stock would most likely gap up hard and I  would miss out ony gains because I was being silly trading it, then I'll do a bit of


----------



## binginbarrel (23 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Yep.
That`s the risk I was referring to although I failed to mention it. 
It would be a shame to miss out on a huge whack of a profit whilst trading in and out for a few grand over a month here an there.

Of course that`s only my view. I paid 2.5cents and hanging on to them until the frenzy begins or the rumours fly. Have you heard the latest? Someone on HC close to the source? as they say reckons there`s 1.4billion tonnes.
Imagine that....


----------



## shaunm (23 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Let's do a hypothetical, if that's ok?
WHat if the announcement was 1.5 billion inferred what type of jump in the share price is feasible?
Could it be like that crazy day FDL went from 2 cents to over 12c, and how would you then rate them against similar size resources such as BRM or SDL?


----------



## sam76 (23 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hey Sean,

Wouldn't the grades be more important then the size?

If it's at or around the 60% then we could see this really (and I mean really) fly.

Going from memory there are only 70 million shares with Directors holding 80%

That's only 14 million shares for us mugs to play with

(my numbers may be wrong here)


----------



## irondragon (23 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



sam76 said:


> Hey Sean,
> 
> Wouldn't the grades be more important then the size?
> 
> ...




We know from a site visit conducted to the Kerala Iron Ore Project iron mineralisation has been verified occurring continuously over approximately 8kms of strike.

Initial rock chip analysis has returned results from pervasive, large magnetite orebody with Fe grades ranging 43-52%, which compare favourably to global averages for magnetite ores.

Test work completed by the Indian Government indicates the ores are amenable to beneficiation, and 65%+ concentrates are achievable.

There is approx 300 million shares on issue (292mill). About 200 million of those are taken up by Top 20 shareholders if you look at past share acquisition announcements and reports. So this leaves about 100 million shares for the likes of traders/investors to buy/sell. 

This is around a tenth of what FDL had when it spiked. Happy times ahead if potentional resource is documented as at least 200MT @ 60% Fe or equivalent.


----------



## taboon1 (24 April 2008)

*Re: NSL NSL Health*

As per page 46 of the annual report - the total number of shares held by the top 20 was 228m or 78.68%. At the time there were 289m shares on offer.

The number of shares has since climbed to $292m ( per the last appendix 3b)so if all of the above major shareholders have held onto their shares this would mean that there would only be 64m shares to trade. please correct me if i am wrong.................. hmmmmmm this is very tight and we all know what that means....shares like this will move up very quickly.....


----------



## Drubula (25 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Taboon hopefully the results from the geo's report will be released soon will attract the interest from those that have had NSL on their radar. I think if people have done their research on Kerala India and especially how the Indian government is supportive of IO explorers in India, hopefully all goes well for NSL if the results are reflective of the targetted resource noted in the annoucement released to the market. Are people aware that the JV meeting was apparently held this week to discuss the Geo's report. No one on HC had alluded to this. 

Still a punt until facts are known.

Cheers


----------



## metric (25 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

if the geo report is possitive and land acquisition happens, would the SP move towards $1 or better? 

what else would have to happen before $1 is realised?


----------



## Drubula (25 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I would expect that postive drilling results sometime down the track to at prove the targetted resource as a JORC Resource then a price of around $1.00 is possible. I would assume that this price would relate to a 200mt IO with a 65% fe. What happens if the targetted resource is much higher but with a lower fe.
Does anyone know what the preferred or acceptable fe is the norm in the IO game. I would have thought 65% based on the quality, but i stand corrected.

I have done a little calculation mind you I can be totally wrong based on the 200mt scenario
				200mt

Targetted Resource (mt)	200,000,000 
Fe 50%
Extracted IO (mt) 100,000,000 
Price per ton (net) Per Ton $15.00 
Value 1,500,000,000
Current Shares on Issue	300,000,000 
Shares to be Issued to AIO (Assuming 200mt is confirmed by Geo)  1,000,000,000 
Total New Shares on Issue 1,300,000,000 
Price Per Share	$1.15 

Mind you this can be all hypothetical but at least we can discuss the potential of this stock once results are known.


----------



## Sean K (25 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Drubula said:


> I would expect that postive drilling results sometime down the track to at prove the targetted resource as a JORC Resource then a price of around $1.00 is possible. I would assume that this price would relate to a 200mt IO with a 65% fe. What happens if the targetted resource is much higher but with a lower fe.
> Does anyone know what the preferred or acceptable fe is the norm in the IO game. I would have thought 65% based on the quality, but i stand corrected.
> 
> I have done a little calculation mind you I can be totally wrong based on the 200mt scenario
> ...



Drub, just a couple of points that you may want to contest.

Aren't NSL only going to earn 25% of the project? If any.

and,

I am concerned about the company's references to >60% fe when thay say they are _targetting_ at least 200Mt of 60%+ fe occurring as both hematite and magnetite...



> An asset base estimated by Austind to be at least 200 MT of iron ore grading 60%+ Fe, occurring primarily as hematite and magnetite, hosted by banded iron formation (BIF) lithology.
> 
> NSL will be granted an option to acquire Austind following completion of the
> initial exploration targeting an exploration potential of at least 200 million
> tonnes of Iron Ore grading >60%.



Hematite is + 54% ish, and Magnetite can be in the low 30s, so they are being VERY vague here with their target. As we know Mag requires quite some benefication before shipping compared to DSO.

Can you fill in the gaps there?

Cheers,
kennas


----------



## shaunm (26 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



kennas said:


> Drub, just a couple of points that you may want to contest.
> 
> Aren't NSL only going to earn 25% of the project? If any.




So Kennas should we then calculate that the potential SP would be around 20 - 30 cents if all goes to plan?


----------



## STRAT (26 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



shaunm said:


> So Kennas should we then calculate that the potential SP would be around 20 - 30 cents if all goes to plan?



Hi Shaun, I would think 4.0 to 4.5 cents, perhaps 5.0c would be more likely and a very good outcome as a short term trade as well.


----------



## skiper (27 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

http://www.davidcatsoulisweb.com/1 White knight 2 News Papers and 3 Extortionists.pdf

Letter still there, but I find this interesting to say the least, make or break in the next few days IMO

http://davidcatsoulisblog.com/?p=6

Luck all, I traded it and wish I still held.


----------



## Sean K (28 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



shaunm said:


> So Kennas should we then calculate that the potential SP would be around 20 - 30 cents if all goes to plan?



Perhaps, but I think there's too many unknowns here to attribute $15 a ton to the resource. Firstly, it's a target, then we don't know the actual grades, dilution for going to production, and even if they will get the 25%. So, IMO it's too speculative to attribute any $$ a ton at this point. Even giving them $5 a ton is questionable. On spec value, it could certainly be revalued, but to what point is pure guestimate. It may be a RR trade for some people and could have a nice payoff if the numbers add up down the track.


----------



## Scuba (28 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



skiper said:


> http://www.davidcatsoulisweb.com/1 White knight 2 News Papers and 3 Extortionists.pdf
> 
> Letter still there, but I find this interesting to say the least, make or break in the next few days IMO
> 
> ...




Having read the letter linked previously, it seems his daughter may have some health issues....
Then again, is everyone updating websites/blogging 24/7?

Like Kennas and some others have suggested, there many unknowns here... The deposit is in another country too, with a vastly different culture to ours. Let's hope the Australian part of the team have the sense to remember where they are and act accordingly...


----------



## Scuba (28 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Looks like we're up a bit today so far on small volume. Commsuc shows buyers @ around 13 mill to 8 million selling...
Ready for a bounce are we?
Wha do the techies reckon?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



kennas said:


> Perhaps, but I think there's too many unknowns here to attribute $15 a ton to the resource. Firstly, it's a target, then we don't know the actual grades, dilution for going to production, and even if they will get the 25%. So, IMO it's too speculative to attribute any $$ a ton at this point. Even giving them $5 a ton is questionable. On spec value, it could certainly be revalued, but to what point is pure guestimate. It may be a RR trade for some people and could have a nice payoff if the numbers add up down the track.




Kenna $15/t is the current avg EV (Enterprise value) given to Iron Ore projects, however this is usually only attributable to HAEMATITE JORC's *ie 55%*, or a historic resource with evidence of some drilling and good hits,

For a target resource I'd say 10% of this is fair ie $1.50/t however this is still only for Haematite, if it is a combination of Haematite and Mag then I'm not sure what sort of EV for prospective t to attribute

I'm still treating NSL as a cheap spec play with huge upside but high risk too


----------



## sam76 (28 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

So using Drubula's formula and changing ppt to $1.50

Targetted Resource (mt) 200,000,000 
Fe 50%
Extracted IO (mt) 100,000,000 
Price per ton (net) Per Ton $1.50 
Value 15,000,000
Current Shares on Issue 300,000,000 
Shares to be Issued to AIO (Assuming 200mt is confirmed by Geo) 1,000,000,000 
Total New Shares on Issue 1,300,000,000 
Price Per Share 11.5 cents.

Does that sound right?


----------



## copper_hot (28 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

This stock is extremely high risk and very easily manipulated by traders as we saw today. Ran upto 3.3c after a slow start and closed at 2.8c once several large buy orders disappeared.

Bit annoyed but made most of the run up today to dispose of all my holdings. Got a close eye on it though.


----------



## irondragon (28 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



copper_hot said:


> This stock is extremely high risk and very easily manipulated by traders as we saw today. Ran upto 3.3c after a slow start and closed at 2.8c once several large buy orders disappeared.
> 
> Bit annoyed but made most of the run up today to dispose of all my holdings. Got a close eye on it though.




Actual close price was 3 cents (last traded time at 15:32:12) 

High risk = high reward, satisfied to keep holding.


----------



## Scuba (29 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Are we getting into trading diary posts now too?

How about something of value to all of us rather than what _you_ buy and sell?

Again, what do the techies think?

_disc; I hold_


----------



## Sean K (29 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Scuba said:


> Are we getting into trading diary posts now too?
> 
> How about something of value to all of us rather than what _you_ buy and sell?
> 
> ...



Could be a bottom around 2. Making some higher lows and highs, heading toward 3.5 where there'll be lots of resistance. EOD close above 3.5 and it might be classified as going up, instead of this mid term sideways push since Oct. Had a few intraday spikes which failed badly, so I wouldn't count chickens until strong EOD close and follow through, and a test of the new support.


----------



## Scuba (29 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hiya kennas and thanks, I noticed 3.3 close when I got in this arvy. Looks to me like alot of trigger fingers are poised on "first pressure" waiting for an announcement, those holdiing are content enough for the moment, but any news could send it tumbling... Like YT said, spec stock that could go well...

_Reasoning..._
1    Given the "sideways shuffle" on a slight incline on the last few days _and_ alot of red in my watchlist...
2    Commsuc showing Buyers for ~ 20.67 mil, Sellers for 8.01 million shares...
3 Lots of rumours about impending news...

_Does this make sense anyone?_

R&R is a bit like the GG's though, but the upside??? Let's see if she goes this time...


----------



## Birdster (29 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Scuba said:


> Are we getting into trading diary posts now too?
> 
> ...




Agreed. I remember visiting a forum that posted the current sp at the time of the post. Great for reading back through posts and comparing posts to price changes. Very tedious going back and forth between graphs, post dates, etc... - Could be a brilliant update to this site.

As to NSL, last ann suggested the meeting to be in April, along with other info as "the DC letter" and mates at funerals who know someone...

All this tends to raise attention to the company with WOM. 

With an ann due shortly as per last ann, I feel that's the main reason for movement. Curiosity has got me more than anything else what the results are. 

Dis: Holding stock in NSL


----------



## taboon1 (29 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Lets not forget that NSL still has the option to aquire Austind outright following the completion of the initial exploration targetting an exploration potention of 200mt of iron ore at grades of >60%. Now that would mean that NSL would have 100% interest in the company....

IMO the Austind is in effect the broking company in India.


----------



## pan (30 April 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

When are the quarterlies due? whats the chances of getting the results released with the quarterlies release?


----------



## shaunm (1 May 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I'm starting to get the feeling that the market is getting a little impatient with NSL.
I am.....just a tad.
When can we expect these damn figures?


----------



## Pimping (1 May 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Shaunm you are getting impatient? I have been holding since late Jan when I was expecting this stock to announce good results in the form of JORC... I am getting very frustrated and hope that the news is not too far away?


----------



## Kobsy (3 May 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Friday close for NSL Health 

Close at 3.1 Friday. 11mil volume. Positive

Monday will be interesting imo

Cheers Kobs


----------



## pan (4 May 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

http://news.theage.com.au/junior-iron-ore-stock-prices-skyrocket/20080502-2aa4.html

"The confidence is coming back into the small end of the market,"


----------



## shaunm (6 May 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

So does anyone want to put some money down that an announcement is due tomorrow or Thursday?
Look at the share price go....someone knows something.


----------



## Scuba (6 May 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



shaunm said:


> So does anyone want to put some money down that an announcement is due tomorrow or Thursday?
> Look at the share price go....someone knows something.




I got in early today and came back to look at price...
I think the $62K buy of 2 million units @ 1125 might have had something to do with it?
Looking at the buyer to seller ratio, there's been a change too.
Would like tomorrow, but will be out...


----------



## Drubula (7 May 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I think the announcement we are all expecting is still a while off yet. Still its a day traders joy for the present time.


----------



## binginbarrel (9 May 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Still waiting, still holding.
A fair bit of action in trading NSL lately, hype but no news. 
I think this runs well on a bit of HC petrol.
Looking quite thin on the sell side, I continue to wait.
Other than that nothing to say with any meaning.


----------



## Drubula (9 May 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

A day primarily based on hype. Announcement still a while yet away. Noticed on another forum 2 weeks away. Must be speaking to the gatekeeper. Talk about ramping up the stock.

At this stage still a shell company and on hype only.


----------



## fleaonadog (12 May 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Well looks like another day with-out any announcment again.
I am quite sure that it wouldnt be to far away given the amount of time taken to prepair it, In saying that things do look very nice on the price side of things and volumes traded.

Hopefully we will all see something soon the suspence is killing me ( and the rest of you guys as well i bet).


----------



## Synergy (12 May 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

We dropped 8m shares worth of weak holders and picked up some new and enthusiastic holders at 3.7 - 4.1c today as well as builing some good support just under 4c. A few more days like that and I think i can wait a bit longer.

I think the SP movement on release of the announcement will be intersting. I suspect there are going to be a lot of holders looking to exit, and possibly a lot of uninformed non holders jumping in when they see a $10M health company with a heap of iron ore.


----------



## fleaonadog (12 May 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Synergy said:


> We dropped 8m shares worth of weak holders and picked up some new and enthusiastic holders at 3.7 - 4.1c today as well as builing some good support just under 4c. A few more days like that and I think i can wait a bit longer.
> 
> I think the SP movement on release of the announcement will be intersting. I suspect there are going to be a lot of holders looking to exit, and possibly a lot of uninformed non holders jumping in when they see a $10M health company with a heap of iron ore.





Yep I agree Synergy I think that it will be an interesting day upon release of the ann. Lets wait and see if indeed some of those people acctually exit if that type of ann happens. That would be very strange indeed if the deal goes through and people exit a potential big winner on the asx.


----------



## Drubula (14 May 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Good movement in price yesterday, but announcement appears to be still a while away yet. The issue now is will holders continue to hold after buying in the high 4cent price range. Plenty of scope but we may need to be a bit more patient. After having spoken to Faldi yesterday about the lack of announcements from the company he advised that there is still alot of ongoing discussions with Austind. No mention of Geo's report so we may need to wait for how long no one knows. I will sell some of my holding and buy back in early June.

Thats my dilemma as an NSL holder.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 May 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> The risk is one day they firm up the project as NSL offers huge upside should they firm up a resource, then the stock would most likely gap up hard and I  would miss out ony gains because I was being silly trading it, then I'll do a bit of




lol well looks like its time for a bit of  as my trading plan of buying NSL in the low 2's and selling in the high 2's has left me out in the cold,

On the sidelines watching with interest/envy lol

Can't get em all


----------



## Scuba (14 May 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Sorry to hear that YT, but who knows, it could come back down even faster? 
My feelings were that it might just run a bit higher so I held this time...

Looking at the buy/sell depth on comsuc, buyers have thinned a bit. I wonder is the smart money coming in now for the volatility and not placing their orders until they buy and sell at market so as not to telegraph intent. Given NSL traded today in a range between 4.4 and 5.2 cents, that is surely enough volatility in the day to allow for some tidy profits for the Techies. It wouldn't surprise me either to have some substantial purchases being split into parcels for similar reasons to the aforementioned...

Also, I wonder if the some of the ramping and rumour is starting to take hold and we will get to see something dramatic occur over the next few weeks. Look at what happened to FDL and then have another look at MXR too...


----------



## moneymajix (14 May 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Response to speeding ticket.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...sl&timeFrameSearchType=D&releasedDuringCode=W



_Re iron ore in India_

See CFR ann. today.


----------



## irondragon (14 May 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

A merger between NSL and Austind... patience looks like it is about to reward the believer's 

Announcements to follow...


----------



## Scuba (14 May 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Thanks moneymajix! I've been out every day for weeks and didn't see it on comsuc, would have missed it until they posted it... 

Not quite fait accompli yet though...

Regards,
Scuba (who holds... )


----------



## Synergy (14 May 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Very nice 

Looks like we'll have 2 things within a month:

- Confirmation of a merger - no more 25% stake for NSL?. I assume this is very positive news.

- An official resource - In line with expectations. As far as I can see their stated figure is at least 200MT at 60% Fe. So we can expect something over 200MT.

So now everything appears to be go, and the risk is far reduced, what will the SP do tomorrow. I'm keen to buy more so hopefully it will drop...


----------



## Drubula (15 May 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Well shut my mouth, now we know why such interest in NSL in the past two weeks. 

Could be a DT day today and for the rest of this week.

Goodluck to all NSL holders.


----------



## Pimping (15 May 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Look I have been reading some of the ****e written about possible valuations on this company on another site (cough..HC..cough) _ was wondering if YT or some other expert on this forum could do the numbers in an objective non-ramping way._


----------



## wipz (15 May 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hi cmh
> 
> Your right, NSL will have to issue 1Billion shares if the project *JORC's 200Mt's@60% Fe minimum*
> 
> ...




Heres a valuation YT had prepared long ago that may help you out.  Cheers mate.  (cheers also YT)


----------



## binginbarrel (15 May 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

You divide that by the 1.5Billion shares on issue and it equlas a share price of about 80c

mind you that`s with 1.5b new shares, may not even be diluted now?


----------



## wrench1973 (16 May 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

HI guys,

Looks like NSL has stalled a bit today, not moving as well as expected, maybe the buyers are drying up on waiting like everyone for more news. As only moving 3/4 of a mill in volume at 11pm, I would say the run is over and a claw back is in motion till the announcements come thru...love to see those announcements ASAP hey...

Just looking for some advice, I have tried heaps of different stock market data reporting programs, meta stock, stock easy etc, etc, etc, is there one that most of you guys agree is worth the time and money...any advice or suggestion before spending a lot of money...? Can I have some PM's so it doesnt go thru this thread...

Thanks in advance
wrench


----------



## Drubula (23 May 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Good finish for the week by NSL. Very surpised why the stock was down sold the day before for a low of .042. (DOW maybe) I say thankyou very much to those that sold. Now we all wait over the next week or so for that Geo report that will surely test our nerves whilst we continue holding or sell.


----------



## Birdster (25 May 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

There is over 86,000,000 unlisted options @ 1.2 cents

There was a "3B" ann converting 100,000.

At current price, 5.1 cents equals $5100.

What in names sake would someone convert options, of that amount, to receive so little?

What am I missing?

Then the other 80 odd million options....they have not been taken into account if/when results of the rock chip samples come in, or have they?

Re-reading last ann gets to to believe no ann will come this week as they stated "at least two weeks" for an ann. Then later on in the ann (in the same letter) they want to pass on to independant geos before releasing anything. I'm sure that was already in place when the samples came back to Australia?

Do others see it this way or is my impatient qualities?

Surely NSL are aware stock holders are frustrated that there hasn't been any update lately other than a poor excuse for a speeding ticket?

By  reason alone, SOMEONE must know something about the rock chip samples. Concerned why the stockholders haven't been told. 

All we receive is there is a possible merger? Are they delaying info to the shareholders? Or am I impatient?

Dec. hold NSL


----------



## sam76 (28 May 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

With thanks to Bradbvd on HC

For those interested, and those that haven't panic solid and given their shares away at 4.7/4.8 today, the following is from Craig Duncombe, CEO of Austind Iron Ore Pty Ltd.

The board of Austind Iron Ore has the following statement to make in relation to the story aired on 27 May 2008 and Mr David Catsoulis.


'Mr David Catsoulis had previously been employed as a consultant by the Company for his undoubted skill as a Geologist and for his expertise in managing political issues in India. Mr Catsoulis does not now and never has had a day to day role in the management of the Company nor has David been an officer of the company. David resigned from his consulting position with the Company on 30 March 2008.

Mr Catsoulis was most forthright in advising the board as to the potential issues of his past business dealings and has made statements to the board in communications today that, to the best of his knowledge, there is no truth to the allegations made in the program as aired. Indeed David has tendered documents to the board that suggest that issues raised in relation to the persons mentioned in the program have been resolved. The board has sighted communications to this effect.

The Board of AIO is unaware of any issue or concern in relation to the story on Mr Catsoulis that will affect the operations of the company going forward and looks forward to delivering shareholder outcomes in line with our strategic plan into the future.'

So relax people, nothing has changed...hold on to your shres and don't fall for the manipulation on the buy side, the base is set.....


----------



## TheAbyss (28 May 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

deleted entire post. Don't know or care.


----------



## Scuba (30 May 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Up %20.41 so far today on 9.46 million shares traded, bouncing around the year to date high as I type...


----------



## Mikii (1 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

iv been on board since April. been an awesome ride so far, however i hope all the hype can carry on until the announcement. been very interesting so far, closing at its yearly high, didn't see any dumps. i hold untill i see the announcement.

interesting week ahead.
seems to be not much interest on this thread... obviously one to be on the Indian iron ore watch list.
anyone else on here holding ?


----------



## metric (1 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

rule number one of stock investing....

ONE: ALL SHARP PRICE MOVEMENTS WHETHER UP OR DOWN ARE THE RESULT OF ONE OR MORE (USUALLY A GROUP OF) PROFESSIONALS MANIPULATING THE SHARE PRICE.

there isnt much grey area regarding the nsl yarn. you either are a believer or not. i dont believe. the nsl yarn is too good to be true. and it usually isnt.

very dodgy sp rise.


----------



## Birdster (1 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



metric said:


> rule number one of stock investing....
> 
> ONE: ALL SHARP PRICE MOVEMENTS WHETHER UP OR DOWN ARE THE RESULT OF ONE OR MORE (USUALLY A GROUP OF) PROFESSIONALS MANIPULATING THE SHARE PRICE.
> 
> ...




How could it be manipulating? Volume is only 18 million shares. 

I think the rise is due to the last two speeding tickets. First response gave a hint of an ann would be around this time, hence people buying. This in turn would effect the sp to move up. Then comes the second speeding ticket, stating really the same (or less) info as the first. There was no dump.

I'm amazed that the sp has risen so much on speculation pending an ann. Even at 5 cents I thought it was a bubble nothing. 

But as for a group of people maipulating the price with a wallet size less than 1 million dollars is hard to believe. Time will tell if there is a dump.

DYOR, I am stating opinion.

dec. I hold NSL


----------



## binginbarrel (1 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Too good to be true? It actually is true.

The announcemant was after close on Friday so no DUMPING was possible.

NSL seems to be technically the PERFECT stock to be holding, tight, way more buying going on than selling. Future seems to be looking good.
Small loads of doe can be used to prop or cap also.

The only thing I`m concerned about is that if any future ann is in the slightest bit unfavourable there`ll be stacks of sellers wanting out quick. The only way to confidantly exit is to place sell infront of the others, which may compound into a massive gap down to nobody knows where.

Just getting more nervous as I count my profit before it`s realised.


----------



## Agentm (2 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

mikii

was in a the first pump up, and dumped out.. 

have cash on the side waiting for a few that are on my watch list, imho nsl is overheated.. will be staggered if they announce right now, i think the HC thread will be going overtime with a bunch of holders desperate to maintain the value it got from last week, and will watch the trend from friday and see how it translates.. i hear the nsl story from all sorts of contcts, so its certainly doing the rounds.. but i am currently sceptical on why the story is out there myself..


----------



## Mikii (2 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

what a day it has been.the buying on friday continued early today. high of.073 !!! was so quick.... well pulled back to close at ...06. very interesting to see what happens next... im gona hold on and see what unfolds... stops are in!


----------



## fleaonadog (5 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Well it has been an interesting week to date, it will be interesting to see what plays out today. Surely the ann cant bee that far away ! How much longer do we have to wait ? I for one will continue to hold until it's release hopefully not a bad one. but judging from some of the Hype on HC it should be good. GOOD LUCK to every1 that still holds.


----------



## Synergy (5 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Yes today will be an interesting one, I think we may see 7c again. News is now surely less than 2 weeks away. I just hope we get confirmation of the deal before any iron results or at least get them at the same time. Is it possible that it could happen the other way around?

Ideally I think news of the merger would be released friday, get a bit of media attention over the weekend, then have the numbers out monday morning.


----------



## Drubula (5 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Synergy, that probably would be the best approach NSL can adopt. Get the market via the media to truely understand the potential of NSL then release the geo's report. Its all a matter of timing.

I would imagine that some traders have NSL on their watchlist and certainly over the past month the movement in the SP would make many research this stock to find out what its potential is now and for the future.


----------



## Agentm (5 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

in again..

this time with a ton more research, i did a full review of austind and the sharholders there to see where the seed capital is coming from, i like what i researched there and i have decided to be in for the outcome..

dont care if i paid too much or too little for the investment, i needed time to research before making a decision on this one.. as i am ofthe opinion the austind merger will result in a total restructure of the company and i feel the work being done to make the deal happen is certainly not pie in the sky, the resource looks very very attractive and i believe that certain  objectives would have to be met for the deal to go ahead..

good luck to all holders..


----------



## sam76 (11 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Agentm said:


> in again..
> 
> this time with a ton more research, i did a full review of austind and the sharholders there to see where the seed capital is coming from, i like what i researched there and i have decided to be in for the outcome..
> 
> ...




Nice to see you here Agent M.

I also believe that the new details of the merger will be a boon for NSL share holders.

There is no negative reason for NSL to renegotiate it's 25% interest in AIO for a 100% merged identity.

The way I see it is whilst identifiying the 200mt @ 50-60%Fe for the 25% JV they actually came across a whole lot of something special.

The stellar rise to 6 cents (7.3 if we want to get picky) and the fact that it is remaining there (even after some shocking down days) speaks volumes to me as well.

Good luck to all 

IMHO and DYOR


----------



## Agentm (12 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

current structure of austind 

                 *** ASIC DIRECT : HISTORICAL EXTRACT ***




   YOUR ASIC DIRECT HISTORICAL EXTRACT FOR A.C.N. 127 530 205 FOLLOWS.

   THIS EXTRACT WAS OBTAINED FROM THE AUSTRALIAN SECURITIES AND  
   INVESTMENTS COMMISSION DATABASE ON 04/06/2008.

Section 1274B
This extract has been prepared by the Australian Securities
& Investments Commission from information it obtained,
by using a data processor, from the national database.

If you believe that this extract contains any error or omission
please advise the A.S.I.C. promptly.

The Information Division of the Australian Securities & Investments Commission
is certified under the Australian Quality Standard AS 3901
(International Standard ISO 9001).

127 530 205 AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD                                DOCUMENT NO
----------- ------------------------                                -----------

Australian Company Number: 127 530 205
Incorporated in: QUEENSLAND
Previous State Number:
Registration Date: 13/09/2007
Review Date: 13/09/2008
Australian Business Number: 12 127 530 205

Current Organisation Details
----------------------------
Name      : AUSTIND IRON ORE PTY LTD                                1E3 644 867
Name Start: 13/09/2007
Status    : REGISTERED
Type      : AUSTRALIAN PROPRIETARY COMPANY
Class     : LIMITED BY SHARES
Subclass  : PROPRIETARY COMPANY


Registered Office
-----------------
'BRISBANE CLUB TOWER' LEVEL 18 241 ADELAIDE STREET BRISBANE QLD     1E3 644 867
4000
Start Date: 13/09/2007

Principal Place of Business
---------------------------
'BRISBANE CLUB TOWER' LEVEL 18 241 ADELAIDE STREET BRISBANE QLD     1E3 644 867
4000
Start Date: 13/09/2007

Address for ASIC Company Communications
---------------------------------------
SUITE 7 412 TOORAK ROAD TOORAK VIC 3142
Start Date: 20/12/2007

Previous Address for ASIC Company Communications
------------------------------------------------
SUITE 7 412 TOORAK ROAD TOORAK VIC 3142
Start Date: 20/12/2007  Cease Date: 20/12/2007

Directors
---------
ANTHONY SCOTT WOOD                                                  1E3 644 867
3 POITIER STREET MCDOWALL QLD 4053
Born: 01/10/1960 - CAIRNS QLD
Appointment Date: 13/09/2007

JACOBUS SMIT                                                        023 091 624
UNIT 1201 115 BEACH STREET PORT MELBOURNE VIC 3207
Born: 12/08/1947 - ROTTERDAM NETHERLANDS
Appointment Date: 10/01/2008

Share Structure
---------------
Class: ORD                                                          023 091 656
       ORDINARY SHARES
Number of Shares Issued          :    49569997
Total Nominal Value              :           0.00
Face Value per Share             :           0.00
Total Paid on Shares Issued      :     1397099.90
Total Unpaid on Shares Issued    :           0.00
Total Paid on Premiums           :           0.00
Balance of Share Premium Account :           0.00
Number of Shares Entitled to     :           0
Average Exercised Price per Share:           0.00

Share Holders
-------------
Class            : ORD       No. Held:           1                  1E3 644 867
Beneficially Held: YES       Paid    : FULLY
ANTHONY SCOTT WOOD
3 POITIER STREET MCDOWALL QLD 4053

Class            : ORD       No. Held:     5333333                  023 091 656
Beneficially Held: YES       Paid    : FULLY
006 048 639 TRAYBURN PTY. LTD.
UNIT 3 52 ALFRED STREET KEW VIC 3101

Class            : ORD       No. Held:     3333333                  023 091 656
Beneficially Held: YES       Paid    : FULLY
103 199 079 ROB WOOD INVESTMENTS PTY LTD
176 SCOTCHAMS ROAD BELLARINE VIC 3221

Class            : ORD       No. Held:     3333333                  023 091 656
Beneficially Held: YES       Paid    : FULLY
GRAEME WOOD
39-41 ROSE STREET ESSENDON VIC 3040

Class            : ORD       No. Held:     3333333                  023 091 656
Beneficially Held: YES       Paid    : FULLY
** JOINT SHAREHOLDING **
063 416 759 PHILIP WOOD PTY. LTD.
PO BOX 216 GEELONG VIC 3220

117 420 238 JACKSON STREET PTY LTD
PO BOX 216 GEELONG VIC 3220

Class            : ORD       No. Held:     3333333                  023 091 656
Beneficially Held: YES       Paid    : FULLY
080 863 510 TERASSE (WA) PTY LTD
PO BOX 1375 SUBIACO WA 6904

Class            : ORD       No. Held:     2000000                  023 091 656
Beneficially Held: YES       Paid    : FULLY
060 750 629 GASPAR SUPERANNUATION FUND PTY. LTD.
UNIT 1 30 NEWLYN STREET CAULFIELD VIC 3162

Class            : ORD       No. Held:     2000000                  023 091 656
Beneficially Held: YES       Paid    : FULLY
119 700 364 IRBM SUPERANNUATION PTY LTD
UNIT 1 31 PARK STREET BRIGHTON VIC 3186

Class            : ORD       No. Held:     2000000                  023 091 656
Beneficially Held: YES       Paid    : FULLY
LAI NAM WEE
65 BELLEVUE AVENUE DONCASTER EAST VIC 3109

Class            : ORD       No. Held:     2000000                  023 091 656
Beneficially Held: YES       Paid    : FULLY
007 082 911 ZEPHYR PTY. LTD.
UNIT 1 2 DENDY STREET BRIGHTON VIC 3186

Class            : ORD       No. Held:     2000000                  023 091 656
Beneficially Held: YES       Paid    : FULLY
065 319 557 A.L.H. PTY. LTD.
14 GALTUM AVENUE BENTLEIGH VIC 3204

Class            : ORD       No. Held:     1666666                  023 091 656
Beneficially Held: YES       Paid    : FULLY
079 742 386 QINGDAO INVESTMENTS PTY. LTD.
30 TOORAK RD W SOUTH YARRA VIC 3141

Class            : ORD       No. Held:     1666666                  023 091 656
Beneficially Held: YES       Paid    : FULLY
** JOINT SHAREHOLDING **
JACINDA HANGER
PO BOX 841 NORTH MELBOURNE VIC 3051

120 722 796 JND INVESTMENTS PTY LTD
PO BOX 841 NORTH MELBOURNE VIC 3051

Class            : ORD       No. Held:     1000000                  023 091 656
Beneficially Held: YES       Paid    : FULLY
065 160 465 CAPARO INDUSTRIES PTY. LTD.
8 CASSIN COURT DANDENONG NORTH VIC 3175

Class            : ORD       No. Held:     1000000                  023 091 656
Beneficially Held: YES       Paid    : FULLY
** JOINT SHAREHOLDING **
D P CAREY
92 LEIBIG STREET WARRNAMBOOL VIC 3280

B J HANCOCK
92 LEIBIG STREET WARRNAMBOOL VIC 3280

Class            : ORD       No. Held:     1000000                  023 091 656
Beneficially Held: YES       Paid    : FULLY
PHILLIP GEORGE GORDON
UNIT 1 20 KENT AVENUE BRIGHTON VIC 3186
ANN DAWN GORDON
UNIT 1 20 KENT AVENUE BRIGHTON VIC 3186

Class            : ORD       No. Held:     1000000                  023 091 656
Beneficially Held: YES       Paid    : FULLY
** JOINT SHAREHOLDING **
D L NICHOLSON
1 HEAD STREET STRATHMORE VIC 3041

V NICHOLSON
1 HEAD STREET STRATHMORE VIC 3041

Class            : ORD       No. Held:     2666666                  023 091 656
Beneficially Held: YES       Paid    : FULLY
005 254 179 PAKETTE PTY. LIMITED
PO BOX 149 ELSTERNWICK VIC 3185

Class            : ORD       No. Held:     1000000                  023 091 656
Beneficially Held: YES       Paid    : FULLY
094 640 847 VFT INVESTMENTS PTY. LTD.
60 ARNCLIFFE BOULEVARD GREENVALE VIC 3059

Class            : ORD       No. Held:     1000000                  023 091 656
Beneficially Held: YES       Paid    : FULLY
VINCE TRUDA
60 ARNCLIFFE BOULEVARD GREENVALE VIC 3059

Class            : ORD       No. Held:     1000000                  023 091 656
Beneficially Held: YES       Paid    : FULLY
007 134 830 HAWKER ENTERPRISES PTY. LTD.
PO BOX 549 WARRNAMBOOL VIC 3280

Class            : ORD       No. Held:      300000                  1F0 021 553
Beneficially Held: YES       Paid    : FULLY
123 340 796 TRIPLETEAM PTY LTD
22 MAJESTIC VISTA MADELEY WA 6065

Class            : ORD       No. Held:      250000                  1F0 021 553
Beneficially Held: YES       Paid    : FULLY
** JOINT SHAREHOLDING **
SAM RISTATIS
UNIT 10 229 JUNCTION ROAD MORNINGSIDE QLD 4170

SILVANA RISTATIS
UNIT 10 229 JUNCTION ROAD MORNINGSIDE QLD 4170


Note: For each class of shares issued by a company, ASIC records the details
of the twenty members of the class (based on shareholdings). The details of
any other members holding the same number of shares as the twentieth ranked
member will also be recorded by ASIC on the database. Where available,
historical records show that a member has ceased to be ranked amongst the
twenty members. This may, but does not necessarily mean, that they have
ceased to be a member of the company.

Documents Received
------------------
Date Received  Form Type  Date Processed  No. Pages  Effective Date
-------------  ---------  --------------  ---------  --------------
20/02/2008     484        11/03/2008          5      22/02/2008     1F0 021 553
 484   Change to Company Details
 484G  Notification of Share Issue
 484O  Changes to Share Structure
 484N  Changes to (Members) Share Holdings

14/02/2008     484        14/02/2008          3      14/02/2008     023 091 624
 484E  Change to Company Details Appointment or Cessation of A
       Company Officeholder

14/02/2008     484        04/03/2008         24      18/02/2008     023 091 656
 484   Change to Company Details
 484G  Notification of Share Issue
 484O  Changes to Share Structure
 484N  Changes to (Members) Share Holdings

13/09/2007     201        13/09/2007          3      13/09/2007     1E3 644 867
 201C  Application For Registration as a Proprietary Company


                                  *** End of Extract ***


----------



## T4Tiger (12 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Sorry I am new to this but it Good news or Bad news

The reason being I am holding on to NSl for a while and dont know if it going to deliver.

Thanx in advance


----------



## Aargh! (12 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



T4Tiger said:


> Sorry I am new to this but it Good news or Bad news
> 
> The reason being I am holding on to NSl for a while and dont know if it going to deliver.
> 
> Thanx in advance




Well good news if you have been holding for a while because you would already have been delivered a very tidy profit!


----------



## T4Tiger (12 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

 Not really the tragady is I have been holding them since Jan 07... bought the at aroung 6 cents.

Not prepared to wait another year.

Thanx


----------



## Agentm (12 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



T4Tiger said:


> Not really the tragady is I have been holding them since Jan 07... bought the at aroung 6 cents.
> 
> Not prepared to wait another year.
> 
> Thanx




so what is your view on the recap then? 

in jan 06 the company announced the recap, you obviously invested on that point on the assumption that the recap was a very high risk investment, considering the details of the recap were not announced in the asx releases then.. then in may 07 NSL announced the capital raising.. did you get involved in that capital raising?


----------



## Agentm (13 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

would love to know what the share looks like from a TA perspective right now,  if this thing flies as its porported to do in the near term, does a TA chart indicate this in any way?

i know its a recap, but there is a lot of background noise on this one indicating a nice story is on the horizon..

good luck to all holders, i am holding onto my lot thats for sure..


----------



## Drubula (15 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Well it will be nearly a month this week when NSL advised ASX of its response to the speeding ticket.

The question now is will they deliver the goods by way of confirming the updated targetted resource in Kerala and more importantly the acquisition of the land at Iron Ore Hill. IMO the merger of the two entities should be confirmed initially.

I have been holding since late December and would certainly like a more fulfilling update from NSL.

Very little has been written about this venture in the Indian Newspapers as to the current situation but maybe after the announcement, the media may latch on.

Any one would like to respond.


----------



## Birdster (15 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Drubula said:


> Well it will be nearly a month this week when NSL advised ASX of its response to the speeding ticket.
> 
> ....
> 
> Any one would like to respond.




The thing that gets me is there has been no report of the rock chip samples due ages ago. Can a company withhold information like that?

Let's say they can and are because of the merger apparently going on. Doesn't a merger need the input/ vote of all shareholders?

NSL really needs to update the shareholders.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> lol well looks like its time for a bit of  as my trading plan of buying NSL in the low 2's and selling in the high 2's has left me out in the cold,
> 
> On the sidelines watching with interest/envy lol
> 
> Can't get em all




Hmmmmm really wish I hadn't traded this so much and had stuck wih my intial plan which was to buy some at 2c and hold and wait and see what happened as I thought a re-rating to 5c was a given based on the projects, really regreting not following my original plan, but witht he way the stock traded I just got so tempted to trade it 




YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a quick one to start the thread,
> 
> ...


----------



## nioka (18 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hmmmmm really wish I hadn't traded this so much and had stuck wih my intial plan which was to buy some at 2c and hold and wait and see what happened as I thought a re-rating to 5c was a given based on the projects, really regreting not following my original plan, but witht he way the stock traded I just got so tempted to trade it



 We all thank you for the info on this one. I traded it enough to get my original investment back and left the rest to ride free carried. It saves a lot of losses and does keep me in the play. it doesn't always work but it does most times. I have 12 free carried stocks at the moment and trying for 2 more which  should come off in the near future.

 Maybe NSL is still cheap why not put back the profit made previously with it?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hi Nioka,

Yeah NSL may still be cheap but thats not how I play these re-caps

I buy them low soon after they are re-capped and I wait for a re-rating of say 100% ie 5c and take my profits

There are other re-caps so I'll just make sure I'm more disciplined in following my plan

Good luck with it


----------



## LRG (20 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

so it has taken months to go up to 6 and 7 cents on pure speculation.

why, why is it taking so so long to get any concrete information on progress or lack of from this organisation???

it astounds me


----------



## Synergy (21 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Everything is still running within my expected timeframe. Sure there has been no update but we all know what they are trying to do, and the SP seems to indicate things are probably progressing pretty well. I would expect news of some sort this coming week. I think a few holders are probably starting to wonder whats going on. If we get into July without at least an update I'll start to get a little annoyed.

Lets just hope its this week.


----------



## mineset (23 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Any one have any idea when NSL/AUSTIND going to make there announcement?

What i understand this announcement should be out Imminent - here is to hopping.  i have had enought in waiting.


----------



## binginbarrel (23 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Would they be holding out for a cap raising before they progress any further?
Surely the acquisition of Austind and the land purchase/s among other things cost money.


----------



## eddie lives (24 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hi all, like you all i'm not liking the lack of announcements - so i've done some research to see if they actually have a mine!

Please add any further info you may know to my map, or let me know if i'm off track

6 december 2007 ann.:
Test work completed by the Indian Government indicates the ores are
amenable to beneficiation, and 65%+ concentrates are achievable.
• The deposits are easily accessed by sealed roads and village tracks 17kms
from the main town of Calicut, and are supported by power and
infrastructure and port facility.
Field reconnaissance work conducted as part of a site visit to the Kerala Iron Ore
Project India, has confirmed magnetite and hematite iron ore mineralisation
occurring over 3 separate hills, known as Iron Ore Hills 1-3 (NSL ASX
Announcement, 31 October 2007).

Calicut = Kozhikode

approximately 17km to the north of Kozhikode are large deforested areas (where red arrow is)

what do u reckon?

PS i hold


----------



## Drubula (25 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Good research Ed

Time will tell if what we are all waiting for by way of announcement becomes reality. I for one am holding a fair parcel hence whilst I am comfortable with the present scenario I too am awaiting the announcement. Maybe the delay  might be a timing issue.

I would assume that those that are holding may well have done their research or not. Indian Iron Ore mining investments may well become the flavour of the week if what we expect to hear falls in line with the companies very recent announcements to ASX.


----------



## eddie lives (25 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

agreed mate,
i'm not concerned with the delay either - the real concern is whether they have the tonnage they said they have


----------



## sam76 (25 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



eddie lives said:


> agreed mate,
> i'm not concerned with the delay either - the real concern is whether they have the tonnage they said they have




G'day Eddie,

I'm of the opinion that the tonnage originally mentioned will be at worst a bare minimum.

It just doesn't make sense to go unconditional on a 100% merger on anything less.


----------



## eddie lives (26 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

i can't comment either way on the size of the deposit
but "Test work completed by the Indian Government" indicates that the figures given by NSL of 200MT beneficiated at 60% are not pulled out of thin air but are historical 

the statement that NSL have "confirmed magnetite and hematite iron ore mineralisation" i'm not sure about - i've looked into the Calicut mining industry and it seems to have predominantly magnetite deposits in the surrounding region 

also, there is a magnetite iron ore beneficiation plant with pelletizing unit in Calicut that NSL can avail themselves of 

in terms of a comparison - AXO has approx 150MT not beneficiated at 40% Fe and a market cap of 150m 
i understand that AXO are much further advanced but like i said previously, if NSL can match what they claimed this stock has a long way to go with a current market cap of 27m


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

One of the best performing stocks on the ASX for the first hlaf of 2008 no doubt

From 1.5c to pver 9c today!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats a 600% return or 6 Bagger 

Well done to all those who still hold,

Just don't forget to send good old YT a bottle of Bolinger when your banking your squillians! :


----------



## michael_selway (26 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> One of the best performing stocks on the ASX for the first hlaf of 2008 no doubt
> 
> From 1.5c to pver 9c today!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




Hi YT, everyday this stock creeps up higher & higher 

Btw how much do you value the stock at?

thx

MS


----------



## eddie lives (26 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

just done some further research on AXO and
to clarify: AXO has a total mineral resource of 325MT at 43% Fe according to the 3 June ann.
of that 155MT is a probable or proven ore reserve economically feasible for mining

so the market cap of 150m takes into consideration the 325MT, which is still comparable to NSLs claim of 200MT @ 60% which is roughly 300MT at 40% before beneficiation

YT, i'll post u a crate if NSL come thru with the goods


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> One of the best performing stocks on the ASX for the first hlaf of 2008 no doubt
> 
> From 1.5c to pver 9c today!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




10.5c TODAY UN-****ING-BELIEVABLE

Well done to everyone on board, well ****ing done

Now hows about the Bollinger for good old YT re-discovering this back Jan/Feb around 2c :

Edit: Ann just out wonder what it is


----------



## michael_selway (27 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> 10.5c TODAY UN-****ING-BELIEVABLE
> 
> Well done to everyone on board, well ****ing done
> 
> ...




Yes should wait until annoucement is out , might be bad! 

thx

MS

---------------------------------------------


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



michael_selway said:


> Yes should wait until annoucement is out , might be bad!
> 
> thx
> 
> ...




Michael who cares? Its run from below 2c to 10.5c that alone makes it amazing

I'm not commenting on NSL as an investment, I did that back when it was 2c saying it was dirt cheap with plenty of upside

What I am saying is that its performance thus far is mind blowing when you consider the markets


----------



## cmh888 (27 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> 10.5c TODAY UN-****ING-BELIEVABLE
> 
> Well done to everyone on board, well ****ing done
> 
> Now hows about the Bollinger for good old YT re-discovering this back Jan/Feb around 2c :




Thank you, thank you, thank you! I bought after following this thread back at 2.4 cents. 

Out of interest, what is your next tip for a run? 
I have just bought some EGO hoping for a similar run to NSL.


----------



## irondragon (27 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Congratualtions to all the patient holders.  Next week holders will see further big gains as announcement will detail at least 200 MT @ 60% Fe or equivalent as suggested in previous speeding ticket announcements.


----------



## Agentm (27 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

i have been in the share twice, am currently out of it..

did anyone know what the background was on Austind international holdings pty ltd going into liquidation in 2003 - 2004??  

its great to see the rock chip samples have given this company a 6 bagger thus far, i gather the same samples will further boost the sp in the weeks after the trading halt..  i am unable with my research to confirm the port is capable of dealing with the ore, and the system of transporting the ore to the port is parhaps going to be by  barge??    i know theres a lot of miles between rock chip samples and a jorc report.. is it fair to say the drilling must have been done in record time and the results through for that geologists report??  or are the resource valuations done on assumptions??

the recap and the very hightened expectations has sure put a massive market cap on this recap.. but you only win if you cashed it up imho...  good luck if your in this one!!


i remember the hype on HAO a few months back, sp flew on a few rock chip samples, then it died... even with BHP recently announcing being a major shareholder in it the sp is still nowhere.. lot of people bought there in the .30 range when it was hyped on HC... now its .8 cents even with a major like bhp as a shareholder!!

as i say, i hope that everyone wins on this one, good luck to all holders..


----------



## Birdster (27 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Agentm said:


> did anyone know what the background was on Austind international holdings pty ltd going into liquidation in 2003 - 2004??
> 
> .........




AgentM

From where are you getting this information from? Can you post a link to this information or is it a "heard from someone" rumour?

I haven't read this one ...yet


----------



## irondragon (27 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Agentm said:


> i have been in the share twice, am currently out of it..
> 
> did anyone know what the background was on Austind international holdings pty ltd going into liquidation in 2003 - 2004??




I think you will find that this is a totally different company. NSL is planning to merge with *Austind Iron Ore Pty Ltd *.


----------



## Agentm (28 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

google austind and liquidation.. its right in government gazette

its not austind ,but a company called austind holdings,, such an unusual name and i wondered if in the past it was connected wih the private equity?

just asking for clarity, may not be anything..  i was asking if anyone knows if there was any connection????  probably nothing at all??

http://www.asic.gov.au/asic/pdflib.nsf/LookupByFileName/ASIC_B37_04.pdf/$file/ASIC_B37_04.pdf

i am looking forward to the next announcements and how this plays out.. will it make everyone their fortune??

btw i am out and stuck fast in another stock, hence the position of being in and out a few times..


----------



## Drubula (28 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

AgentM

Time will tell if we NSL holders are on a winner. It has been a long journey and most certainly many many hours of research. IMO I beleive the news will only add value and stability to the shares and if the media havent taken note of late, I would hesitate to guess they may well come Monday or Tuesday.

I certainly have been happy with the ride from .019 to 10.5 and hope for it to climb higher for the long term not just short. Will the DT have a field day once the announcement is released, well thats another story.

I always say research, research and more research before you part with any of your hard earned money. Forums are only a guide.


----------



## Synergy (29 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

So what sort of market cap/share price are we looking at if a 200MT deposit is released?

Will there be talk of more shares being issued in the same announcement?

Will there be merger talk in the same announcement? We're still only looking at a 25% stake officially aren't we?


Fun times ahead


----------



## sam76 (29 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Morning Synergy,

This is taken from another site, it was written up by Eddielives, whom I believe posts on this board as well.

My gut feeling is there is more than 200mt there, hence the eagerness to change from 25% JV to 100% merger

With thanks, Eddie




agreed, 
the lack of news is fostering rumours and worthless banter - 
it really doesn't require that much discussion

if u believe the story that they have 200MT then the market cap is tiny 

if u think they are full of **** then don't hold

IMO, the reward for holding if they do have 200MT is well worth the risk given that: 

Market Cap ($Mill) $21
Actual Share Price $0.07
Number of Shares (Mill) 303
200MT @ 60% 
100% interest if merger goes thru
Ore Resource Total (MT) 200
Iron Grade 60% (beneficiated)
Total Fe Owned (MT) 200
Total Fe Recoverable (MT) 120.00
Evaluation ($/Tonne of Fe) $0.18

by comparison BRM's EV is $/per tonne = 4.5

DYOR - i'm a long term holder


----------



## Synergy (29 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Cheers Sam,



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hi cmh
> 
> Your right, NSL will have to issue 1Billion shares if the project *JORC's 200Mt's@60% Fe minimum*
> 
> ...




Are you still happy with the 80c valuation YT?

is the $10/T still realistic?

I'm away from a computer after monday morning so am planning ahead


----------



## eddie lives (29 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

hi synergy and sam, 

agreed, the merger must be a better deal than a 25% JV 
so i think maybe a 50% deal with 300m new shares?

in any event, that would give us a market cap of 60m at the current share price

that is still much cheaper than a comparable sized magnetite compnay - AXO which has a market cap of 150m


----------



## Agentm (29 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Drubula said:


> AgentM
> 
> Time will tell if we NSL holders are on a winner. It has been a long journey and most certainly many many hours of research. IMO I beleive the news will only add value and stability to the shares and if the media havent taken note of late, I would hesitate to guess they may well come Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> ...




hey drubula..

i did do some research on this one, and have been in twice as i have said,  and currently out..

the austind question has not been answered, so i wonder what it was about..

the names Healing Power, justin james, austind and blue sky and chairman and liquidation all have connections as well as catsoulis..  unless those things are explained i tend to be cautious right now..

cheers


----------



## irondragon (29 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Agentm said:


> i did do some research on this one, and have been in twice as i have said,  and currently out..
> 
> the austind question has not been answered, so i wonder what it was about..
> 
> ...




As far as I can gather,  Aust Ind Iron Ore PTY LTD (AIO) is totally unrelated to the 2004 deregistered Austind International Holdings Pty Ltd. AIO was registered in September 2007. The only similarity is the word Austind, btw, Austind also is a shortened representation of the words Australian Indicies. 

James Justin has the right credentials for the current Indian iron ore project. David Catsoulis in his own right is a qualified geologist with vast experience, and his knowledge and expertise would be an asset to AIO/NSL. He has also been a millionaire who became bankrupt. The positive from this is that usually if one becomes a millionaire at a relatively young age, or by having vast worldly experience in their older years, the drive, ambition, connections, etc are usually still there for it all to happen again. Best example is Twiggy of FMG fame, look at how he bounced back from his previous business failings. 

On a side note I have just noticed the following lodgement to ASIC from AIO : 26/06/2008 : 

484N Change to Company Details Changes to (Members) Share Holdings 

Looks like things are starting to progress quite quickly. Merger announcement possibly not too far off now 

Good luck to all holders.


----------



## Agentm (29 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



irondragon said:


> As far as I can gather,  Aust Ind Iron Ore PTY LTD (AIO) is totally unrelated to the 2004 deregistered Austind International Holdings Pty Ltd. AIO was registered in September 2007. The only similarity is the word Austind, btw, Austind also is a shortened representation of the words Australian Indicies.
> 
> James Justin has the right credentials for the current Indian iron ore project. David Catsoulis in his own right is a qualified geologist with vast experience, and his knowledge and expertise would be an asset to AIO/NSL. He has also been a millionaire who became bankrupt. The positive from this is that usually if one becomes a millionaire at a relatively young age, or by having vast worldly experience in their older years, the drive, ambition, connections, etc are usually still there for it all to happen again. Best example is Twiggy of FMG fame, look at how he bounced back from his previous business failings.
> 
> ...




thanks for the reply, i think what your saying sounds very credible, and i agree with the sentiment and the things your portraying..

i really do wish in a way i was in this a bit more, but my plans and timings are else where,,   best of luck and i sincerely hope the investors make a brilliant return in this,,  cheers..


----------



## pan (30 June 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

NSL have asked for voluntary suspension while they get documentation sorted out for the merger. News with 5 business days.

To do with geo results and merger.

One other thing- What about capital raising. They a going to have to do it at some stage.

cheers


----------



## LRG (1 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

IMO things are probably looking north bound for the SP once it is taken off halt on fri or mon.

sounds like positive news suggested is coming - but who knows for sure until the ann is public??

I hold a few but not any where near as many as I did in jan/feb when this was getting all the thread action initially.

anyway, lets see what happens next week


----------



## Drubula (7 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

New Iron Ore Hill Website

http://www.ironorehill.com/index1.php

Is this the merger we are awaiting confirmation for.

Cheers


----------



## wipz (7 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

*Welcome to the Iron Ore Hill Ltd Web Site*

_*We will soon be merging with NSL Health to further develop our Iron Ore Project in India.*_


----------



## LRG (7 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

So where oh where is the announcement to ASX?

When is the trading halt coming off?

NSL always seem to be less timely than they suggest they will be.


----------



## pan (7 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

website not working.

may be a good sign of things to come.

I thought there would of been some sort of news? It has been 5 working days?


----------



## ans25 (7 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



LRG said:


> So where oh where is the announcement to ASX?
> 
> When is the trading halt coming off?
> 
> NSL always seem to be less timely than they suggest they will be.




Perhaps due to bad market conditions they are waiting for a green day to release and open up(?)

I could be wrong but in hindsight it may be a good call by NSL


----------



## LRG (8 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

well we could be waiting another 48 hours at least then!

DOW futures are looking toward yet another bad night and down day on WEd in Aus markets.

It is frustrating this waiting game! :


----------



## ans25 (8 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Frustrating short term but maybe better as they want it to open up with a flurry of momentum and not people selling out to make ends meet.


----------



## pan (9 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Feels like we have been left in the dark abit. Thought we would of been given some info on what the goes is- extension etc.. 

They said it would be 5 working days???


----------



## Birdster (9 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



pan said:


> ...
> 
> They said it would be 5 working days???




I feel your pain pan! Though it was written "expect" 5 days...once in VS, they (NSL) can stay that way, almost indefinatly, notwithsanding info that must be made pubic.

Curious to say the least on the extension...

Dec. holding NSL


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

With the benefit of hindsight, it now appears NSL picked the perfect time to go into a trading halt and if I was to guess I'd say they're waiting for the mkts to steady before they release their ann

Very savy managament, they know how to play the game, more like them are needed


----------



## sam76 (10 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

ANNOUNCEMENT OUT!!!!


HUGE PEOPLE HUGE!!!!

LOL

well done to holders

ann too big to post


----------



## Largesse (10 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

sam76,

It is honestly time for NSL holders to stop looking through the rose tinted glasses of the speculator, all the fact are laid out on the table now.

You have average tonnage at low percentages (500-700MT @ 30-45%).

Your shares about are to be consolidated at 4:1, after which they will conduct a  capital raising at less than half their current market value (4x10.5c =42c, cap raising at 20c).

So, assuming, for safety's sake, we assume the minimum cap raising price of 20c, they will issue 125million shares at 20c, equivalent to 600m in old terms.

They will then issue 400million post consolidation shares upfront. This is the equivalent of 1.6billion in the old terms.

Then, upon hurdles being cleared will proceed to issue another 400million post consolidation shares in three tranches over the next 4-5 years.

In new terms, this equates to ~97m + 125m + 400m = 622m post consolidation shares (2.488billion in old terms) upfront.

Then a further 400m post consolidation shares added to that over 5 years, bringing total shares to 1.022billion shares or *4 088 000 000* shares in old terms.

i could go on, but seriously.

short term sell, cash in your substantial winnings.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hey Largesse,

They say the cap raising will be at a minimum of 20c, given based on the 1-4 consolidation the current SP represents 40c, I'd say the cap raising will more likely be done at 30c,

The deposit is actually "new Exploration Potential of 500Mt to 770Mt grading 25% Fe to 35% Fe. An exploration target for the Iron Ore Hill Project has been set at 1.2 billion metric tonnes."

Sub 30% Mag is a bit of a worry, but if its closer to 35% then its ok, but still I think 50c/t Mag is the fair figure to use as EV of resources

Using the mean figure of 635Mt's@30%Fe = 190Mt's Mag

At 50c/t Mag = $95m Mkt Cap

There will be a ****e load of shares issued and placed and heavy heavy dilution for exisitng shareholders, but at the end of the day something more seems to be happening in the background, ie where do they expect to get $25m in these mkts?


I don't hold and haven't held for sometime but from the rough calculations I have done $100m is the mkt cap I get for this

Just my thoughts


----------



## tech/a (10 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

YT

I cant believe you dont have any of these YT.

Its because of you that I do!
Keep up the good work.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hey Tech/A

You must not have been keeping an eye on this thread, I said I sold a few months back and have been kicking myself,  bought heaps 1.5c-2c and sold alot 2.5c-3c as the mkts back then just beared me out and I started to lock in profits in alot of stocks

Anyway trying to be a good ASF'er now and help put a value to all this,

I did say 50c a tonne Mag, but then I was jsut reading a BBY report where they highlight 2 international deals/take overs of Magnetite Iron Ore deposits which were done at a $1 and $2 Mag equivalent price, but then those were for JORC's



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Those 2 transactions BBY cite make me think has a new Benchmark been set for Mag worldwide?
> 
> *
> Anglo Deal *for 49% MINAS RIO RESOURCES *JORC 3.79 Billion Tonnes @ 33% Fe = 1.264 Billion Tonnes of Mag = $2 per tonne Mag*
> ...





This is going to be a hard one to value, but I will go out on a limb and say 25c minimum EV with a prefered 50c EV per tonne Mag


----------



## tech/a (10 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I'll be the first to admit I know nothing about the funnies.
Whats that convert to in share price terms?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Well its very hard to say Tech for a number of reasons

Firstly I can't figure out how many shares there will be as there will be consolidation, issue to vendors, capital raisings and performance shares

Secondly I can't figure out how big the target is, is it 550Mt-770Mt's additional to give a total target of 1.2Bt's? or is the 550Mt's - 770Mt's the new target???

Thirdly I'm unsure as to what EV per tonne Mag to use, 50c was the figure I usually use for Mag, but then that BBY report on SDL showed to clear examples of $1/t and $2/t being used


Will have to do alot of thinking on this one


----------



## Birdster (10 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

YT,

Thank you for posting your thoughts. More of a thanks for your expertise in (re)valuing even though your out. My hat is off to you!

The ann seems to have questions as well as answers with the way it's worded. I guess the propectus will give us more answers (and more questions)


----------



## Largesse (10 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hey YT,

If they conduct the Cap raising at 30c rather than 20c, you get dilution of approximately 83million post-consolidation shares as opposed to 125million at 20c.

That gives you a share register of ~580m post consolidation upfront (2.32billion in todays term, approx 6x current shares on issue), then up to ~980m shares within 5 years time.

With regard to the resource, the 500-700MT is a conceptual exploration potential @ 25-35% (yukkkkkkkk). The 1.2BT exploration target confuses me somewhat as well. With nothing to substantiate it i liken it to me saying "i have a target to make $10million at some point in the future".

Edit: Additionally, it is not clear that the land has even been purchased, nor have exploration or mining licenses been obtained.

I re-iterate my sell recommendation.

Edit: FWIW a SP of 40c post consolidation, values this company at well over 200m.... i suggest a peer comparison of other IO explorers with similar or even larger resources targets.


----------



## michael_selway (10 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



tech/a said:


> YT
> 
> I cant believe you dont have any of these YT.
> 
> ...




YT is also good in the sense he knows when to sell 

Having said this, imo he likes stocks with alot of risk e.g. low market cap stcoks. (but with potential high rewards of course). Something that differs a little to me

YT do you ever look at more safe stocks (that can still do well in current market)? I like to see  your comments as most of the ones you mention are too "risky" for my apetite 

thx

MS


----------



## Largesse (10 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Further i add,

i have held NSL in the past, from 2.5 to 5.0c. The SP appreciation was defying logic, so i had to exit.

i have friends in this company still, and i offer the same opinions to them.


----------



## sam76 (10 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I think people need to sit back and think about this one.

Monday will tell either side whether they're wrong or right.

I'm certainly not selling.


----------



## ans25 (10 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

So what do you guys think?

Good ann, Bad ann?

Im just wondering if it is a good time to maybe join in on Monday.


----------



## sam76 (10 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



ans25 said:


> So what do you guys think?
> 
> Good ann, Bad ann?
> 
> Im just wondering if it is a good time to maybe join in on Monday.




My vote is good and will get better.

But that's just my opinion and Largesse will most likely shoot me down.


----------



## pan (10 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

see that the capital raising is at no less than 20 cents, if you got in around what it closed at last week you would be laughin.

Remember it is still the same company as last weekend, still the same amount of shares for the next few months.


----------



## sam76 (10 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

and I think you'll find that none of the long termers will be offloading many (if at all)

Just MHO and DYOR


----------



## LRG (10 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

yes, but is the capital raising (no less than 20cents) before OR after the 4:1 consolidation?

If after, we are screwed, cause the SP could be only worth 5 cents now in lieu of the 10.5 cents at the time of the trading halt.

i can't tell from reading the ann. which way around it is - Before OR After consolidation??

please help, someone who can decipher, the order of events.

Also, are you sure the hault will not be lifted until monday?


----------



## tech/a (10 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Michael.

I havent got the house on it!
Every now and again particularly with smalls and in this case a micro a dabble can pay off. Ive had enough of them to know that for the string of losers only a few make it well worth while.
The rest of my trading is more methodical.

I'm of the opinion (purely technical) that Monday will see early quick rise followed by massive selling as profit takers--me included get what winfall comes their way---then a period of volitility---I may have a dabble at the bottom end if I can find it!


----------



## LRG (10 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Any ans to my previous post about the 4:1?

Do you think it will spike to 30 cents on monday before the profit takers come in?

I wonder if it will open at 5 cents due to the 4:1?

please enlighten me with your tech thoughts if possible.


----------



## tech/a (10 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I have no idea where it will go.
Nor does anyone else by the look of it.

I keep hearing that old adage---"buy the rumor sell the fact".

Guess we will all know Monday.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



michael_selway said:


> YT is also good in the sense he knows when to sell
> 
> Having said this, imo he likes stocks with alot of risk e.g. low market cap stcoks. (but with potential high rewards of course). Something that differs a little to me
> 
> ...




Michael if you read through the thread, you'll see I bought NSL when it was 1.5c-2.5c and its mkt cap was $6m - $10m because I thought it offered alot of spec upside, I sold for a number of reasons and banked some good profits on this, hindsight shows had I held I would have made a motsa,

Now just because I sold at 3c doesn't mean that the stock is not worth more than that, on the contrary I often sell and leave plenty of profits on the table ie I sold YML/BRM at $1-$1.25 it got as high as $3, I sold QGC around 90c its now $2.50-$3 I think, the point is I usually buy in early when very few see the potential so if I step off early well its no biggie, however with NSL I am wishing I stayed on board for the 500%+ ride  

Whilst I still haven't finished my number crunching on this one it will be very interesting to see where it ends up to see what sort of EV per tonne Mag the mkt will attribute to NSL's project/deposit


----------



## eddie lives (11 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

anyone notice the position of the iron ore hills?

like YT said, i'm not too hasty to sell the market doesn't know what EV/tonne figure to put on a magnetite play in india with severely discounted processing and shipping costs


----------



## tech/a (11 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

OK

Had a bit of a read.
Seems the $25 mill to be raised from a new issue.
Reading NOT < .20 c but determinate of trading price at the time of issue.

Think I might not be to hasty to sell these.
Bottom draw for the RIGHT reasons may well be pertinent.


----------



## nioka (11 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



tech/a said:


> OK
> 
> Had a bit of a read.
> Seems the $25 mill to be raised from a new issue.
> ...




I agree. It will be interesting to find out who will get the offer to buy the new issue. Will they be able to get them underwritten?. Will existing holders get an offer?. I couldn't see any reference to where the placement would be, am I missing something?. It may be hard for the SP to maintain the existing price on resumption of trading. The SP was subject to quite a jump prior to being suspended. A hint of insider knowledge having an influence in my opinion. Definitely not one to be sold in a hurry.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Ok so to tackle each point of uncertainty one by one


*Capital Structure *
Shares fully diluted post consolidation *100m*
Merger consideration *400m*

Capital raising $25m at 25c = *100m*
(Based on minimum price of 20c, current implied SP of 40c and very very tough mkt conditions)

Performance Shares = *400m*
It should be noted that Performance shares Class B requires the validation of a $350m NPV  = 35c a share value and Class C requires Production to commence = a large mkt cap too

*Total Shares = 1 Billion* 






*Deposit/Project Size *
The company says an exploration target over 500Mt's-770Mt's@ 25% - 35% Fe

*The average of this is 635Mt's@30%Fe* 

But then the company also says the exploration UPSIDE target for the project is 1.2Billion Metic tonnes ?????

So I will use 2 deposit sizes

*600Mt's@30%fe 
1.2Billion Tonnes@30% Fe*







*Value? *
The EV is going to be hard to come to but given that it can vary from as low as 20c to ealry stage low confidence projects to $2/t Magnetite for some takeover deals,



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Those 2 transactions BBY cite make me think has a new Benchmark been set for Mag worldwide?
> 
> *
> Anglo Deal *for 49% MINAS RIO RESOURCES *JORC 3.79 Billion Tonnes @ 33% Fe = 1.264 Billion Tonnes of Mag = $2 per tonne Mag*
> ...




I feel comfortable using 25c for an infered JORC/Historical target but will also use 50c to show the value of a firmer JORC and $1 to show the value of a takeover


*600Mt's@ 30%Fe = 180Mt's Mag @ 25c = $47.5m = 4.75c using 1 Billion Shares

1.2 Billion t's@ 30%Fe = 360Mt's Mag @ 25c = $95m = 9c using 1 Billion Shares*


*600Mt's@ 30%Fe = 180Mt's Mag @ 50c = $95m = 9.5c using 1 Billion Shares

1.2 Billion t's@ 30%Fe = 360Mt's Mag @ 50c = $190m = 19c using 1 Billion Shares*


*600Mt's@ 30%Fe = 180Mt's Mag @ $1 = $180m = 18c using 1 Billion Shares

1.2 Billion t's@ 30%Fe = 360Mt's Mag @ $1 = $360m = 36c using 1 Billion Shares*


So we get a range of values of 

*Intial target @ 25c EV/t = 4.75c
Intial target @ 50c EV/t = 9c
Intial target @ $1 EV/t =  18c

Upside target @ 25c EV/t = 9c
Upside target @ 50c EV/t = 19c 
Upside target @ $1 EV/t = 36c*


*Conclusions and comments*
Well as I said all along, I loved NSL at 1.5c-2.5c, do I still love it at 10c? Not really, would I buy? No, BUT THEN THATS BECAUSE THIS ISN'T MY STYLE of investment, ie I WOULD NOT HAVE BOUGHT SDL WHEN IT WAS 10c, ITS NOW 25C so I hope you see just because I am not prepared to buy somehting doesn't mean there is no further value, with SDL there was between 250% to 400% further value

I have done my best to show a range of potential valuations for NSL, it should be remembered I am no expert and I am not offering any advice, rather just trying to help others make heads or tails of the whole thing, I hope my effort is appreciated 

Good luck guys and remember *REGARDLESS THE MKT IS THE ULTIMATE JUDGE*


----------



## pan (11 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hi, 
nice research YT,

got a media release in a WA newspaper,



> WA health firm steps into resources
> 11-July-08 by Edited announcement
> 
> 
> Burswood-based surgery technology company NSL Health Ltd will switch focus to the resources sector later this year after entering into a merger agreement with unlisted company Iron Ore Hill Ltd.




Rest of article- http://www.wabusinessnews.com.au/en-story/1/64572/WA-health-firm-steps-into-resources-


----------



## Largesse (11 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Ok so to tackle each point of uncertainty one by one
> 
> 
> *Capital Structure *
> ...





expertly put YT.

i will just add on this

*Intial target @ 25c EV/t = 4.75c = 11% of current SP
Intial target @ 50c EV/t = 9c = 21% of current SP
Intial target @ $1 EV/t =  18c = 43% of current SP

Upside target @ 25c EV/t = 9c = 21% of current SP
Upside target @ 50c EV/t = 19c = 45% of current SP
Upside target @ $1 EV/t = 36c = 85% of current SP *


anyway you look at it, its a sell.


----------



## nioka (11 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Largesse said:


> *Intial target @ 25c EV/t = 4.75c = 11% of current SP
> Intial target @ 50c EV/t = 9c = 21% of current SP
> Intial target @ $1 EV/t =  18c = 43% of current SP
> 
> ...




The market isn't always rational. there are other factors that come into play. This one is in India, I assume others are in Australia. Costs of production, freight, governments are different with national aspects to be considered. Lots of unknowns to be considered. In hindsight it would have been nice to take the 10.5c before trading ceased. Next week is a new ball game and the price on opening could be anywhere from 4c to 10c. It must be a buy at 4c and a sell at 10c but that's a guess so let's wait before becoming a lemming.


----------



## sam76 (11 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

No one is factoring costs in India v's costs in Australia. 

Think about it for a second... wages and labour, extraction/benification, transport (both to port and OS.....)

India v's Australia?  I know which one I would back.

No one is factoring resource upgrades as well. NSl are pushing ASX to waiver historical drill data so they can show the REAL potential of this opportunity.

So many people are caught up in the "OMG they're doing a capital raising at half it's current value" train of thought.

20 cents post consolidation is a floating price.  20 cents is THE BARE MINIMUM.

There are many thing that can/will happen with NSL before consolidation.

Tell me, why didn't Directors sell out at 10 cents the other week and then buy in at 5 cents next week?

Answer: because 5 cent's simply aint going to happen. 

Sell if you want, but I feel you will be lamenting your decision come Friday next week.

IMHO and DYOR


----------



## LRG (11 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

thanks for the analysis YT and other opinions.

so where are we come monday?

are we going to see a price of 20 c in the morning session before a retreat - I hope so, but the concensus seems to be a SP lower then the close of 10.5 c?

correct only the market will know.

what are our friends at HC saying about this one on Monday?


----------



## sam76 (11 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

This has now become a medium to long term hold.

The time for speculating has finished and the investors/side watchers will now move in.

I keep getting the feeling that people think there will be billions and billions of sellers on Monday.

300 million shares on issue with 80% held by Directors.

many people have been waiting for confrimation on this one.

Just MHO


----------



## tech/a (11 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Well I have a trailing stop set at 9.5c if its taken out ehhhh

Anything above that---ehhh.

You never make big profits taking small profits.
My whole life doesnt depend on it!


----------



## sam76 (11 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



tech/a said:


> Well I have a trailing stop set at 9.5c if its taken out ehhhh
> 
> Anything above that---ehhh.
> 
> ...





Love your style, Tech! 

I think people need to make their own decisions with this one.

A lot of questions have been answered and a lot of new ones have been asked...

Either way, next week will be big for NSL Health!

Cheers


----------



## eddie lives (11 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

YT, 
IMO i disagree with your .25 to $1EV for magnetite in INDIA

as sam76 pointed out no-one has evaluated the reduced costs of mining in india  - bearing in mind there is an existing beneficiation facilities, port and railway in calicut

as i stated before, i like the comparison with AXO as, while AXO is much further advanced in their project, they have to build a new technology processing plant

AXO at $1 has an EV of 1.3 

i'm looking forward to some broker reports speculating on the cost of recovery in india 

shipping costs are also drastically reduced:

AGO reckon they can make $30 tonne for their magnetite ore before recent price increases
http://www.mineweb.com/mineweb/view/mineweb/en/page674?oid=48025&sn=Detail

and it costs about $15 tonne to ship ore from australia to china 

from russia to china is about $4 tonne

india - china should be comparable

also, processing and mining costs are reduced - say adding another $10 tonne of profitability

therefore an indian iron ore company would stand to make ~$50 tonne = 60% increase in profit margin 

therfore EV = 1.3/0.6 = 2.2 (using above AXO comparison)

_600Mt's@ 30%Fe = 180Mt's Mag @ $2.3 = $414m = 40c using 1 Billion Shares

1.2 Billion t's@ 30%Fe = 360Mt's Mag @ $1 = $792m = 79c using 1 Billion Shares
_

That's fully diluted with performance shares exercisable from 24 - 60 months

and a very conservative cap raising at the MINIMUM price of 20c


please comment


----------



## JJKools (11 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Great post Eddie.

It is critical to remember the huge cost and efficency advantages India has over Oz. Whilst i appreciate YT's calcs, i certainly agree with Eddies figures as more of an overall picture has been considered. NSL is in ground breaking territory and i am holding on to my stock. From reading the lastest announcement there seems to be ore to come!

best wishes


----------



## sam76 (12 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Thank you very much for takin the time to post that, eddie lives.

Hopefully, it will help people with their own reseach into the potential of NSL Health.


----------



## Daddle (12 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hello everyone,

I have been following this NSL thread since Feb and this is my first contribution as I have not, until now, had anything worthwhile to communicate.

For what it's worth, I understood the announcement to mean that the capital raising would take place before the consolidation. It states that a condition of the merger is that "NSL" will raise capital (not IOH). Also, if the average trading price at that time is above 20 cents, then less shares will need to be issued to raise the necessary capital. For these reasons I feel that YT's calculation of the shares on issue may be slightly overtstated and hence, understate the potential share price.

Another component of the announcement has received very little (if any) comment. If NSL can sell whole or part of the project for $640,000,000 prior to merger, I assume it will happen. I am a novice in these matters but I thought it was unusual to have this condition in the merger, unless there is already a potential buyer. $640 Million is an unusual number - why not a round number ?? Unless for a reason ? Any comments ?

Finally, I was doing some reasearch on Wednesday this week and came across the ironorehill.com.au website. I was able to enter the site (unlike today where the home page is as far as you can get) and view company details. They had a photo of their corporate offices in Coorparoo, Brisbane and a link to their PROJECTS (plural). In order to access the projects link you needed to register, which I did. I then received an email apologising that the site could not be accessed and suggesting I continue to monitor the ASX website for announcements.

I can only assume that the IT people made the site live before they should have because it was taken down pretty quickly. What interested me most was that there were three or four projects listed and the Kerala project was only one. Anyone else have any more info on the other projects ???

I am hopeful for a positive resumption of trading on Monday. Good sign that there was no dumping by directors prior to announcement.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Daddle (12 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hello everyone,

I have been following this NSL thread since Feb and this is my first contribution as I have not, until now, had anything worthwhile to communicate.

For what it's worth, I understood the announcement to mean that the capital raising would take place before the consolidation. It states that a condition of the merger is that "NSL" will raise capital (not IOH). Also, if the average trading price at that time is above 20 cents, then less shares will need to be issued to raise the necessary capital. For these reasons I feel that YT's calculation of the shares on issue may be slightly overtstated and hence, understate the potential share price.

Another component of the announcement has received very little (if any) comment. If NSL can sell whole or part of the project for $640,000,000 prior to merger, I assume it will happen. I am a novice in these matters but I thought it was unusual to have this condition in the merger, unless there is already a potential buyer. $640 Million is an unusual number - why not a round number ?? Unless for a reason ? Any comments ?

Finally, I was doing some reasearch on Wednesday this week and came across the ironorehill.com.au website. I was able to enter the site (unlike today where the home page is as far as you can get) and view company details. They had a photo of their corporate offices in Coorparoo, Brisbane and a link to their PROJECTS (plural). In order to access the projects link you needed to register, which I did. I then received an email apologising that the site could not be accessed and suggesting I continue to monitor the ASX website for announcements.

I can only assume that the IT people made the site live before they should have because it was taken down pretty quickly. What interested me most was that there were three or four projects listed and the Kerala project was only one. Anyone else have any more info on the other projects ???

I am hopeful for a positive resumption of trading on Monday. Good sign that there was no dumping by directors prior to announcement.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Synergy (12 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Good post Daddle, and nice work on the evaluations guys. Even if they don't come to a similar result, it's good to have more than one opinion.

I find it very interesting that you actually saw the other projects listed Daddle... I've read of others seeing the projects plural mentioned but have not heard that there were actually other projects listed in writing. This is surely very good news if it's the case.

For me, the stong buying leading up to the suspension is the key to the direction on monday. This buying was obviously someone with inside knowledge, who knew exactly when the suspension was coming, and who probably knew with a fair degree of certainty that he was better to buy at 10 cents than to wait until it reopened.

I wouldn't be surprised to see a small dip in the share price initially, but I think there will be a lot of interest from people who currently don't hold and have been waiting for the ann. The number of trading shares is so low that even if a small amount of people want in, surely the price will rise. I think we'll see something considerably above 10.5c at some stage during monday.

Remember that not everyone holding is a HC spec trader.

Time will tell.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Guys please understand I was doing my best to help make heads or tails of what it may be worth,

I only gave a range of EV/t's I could be way off, remember there was an example given by BBY for a takeover at $2/t Mag

I am no expert, so please take what I say with a pinch of salt as I am but a mug investor like you guys

What you guys should do is take my template I have put up and tweak and state reasons why,

ie there have been some good arguments For using a much higher EV, labour savings, cost savings etc etc

there have also been some good arguments against using such high EV's ie uncertainty of the resource, infrastructure etc etc

So I have done the ground work, what you guys need to do is tweak my figures back and forth with sound reasoning and anlysis behind it


Although I sold out of NSL awhile back nothing would make me happier than to see it as a 50c stock, why? Because as with YML/BRM it makes me proud to see it at 20x what it was originally and think I believed in that at the start when few others did 

Good luck guys


----------



## eddie lives (12 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

No worries YT,
i was just putting some arguments up for discussion and there was no intention to question your credibility or your research

keep up the good work mate


----------



## eddie lives (12 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

*Another component of the announcement has received very little (if any) comment. If NSL can sell whole or part of the project for $640,000,000 prior to merger, I assume it will happen. I am a novice in these matters but I thought it was unusual to have this condition in the merger, unless there is already a potential buyer. $640 Million is an unusual number - why not a round number ?? Unless for a reason ? Any comments ?*

Market Cap ($Mill)	$640
Actual Share Price	*$1.02*
Number of Shares (Mill)	625

Ore Resource Total (MT)	1200
Iron Grade	30%
Total Fe Owned (MT)	1200
Total Fe Recoverable (MT)	360.00
Evaluation ($/Tonne of Fe)	*$1.78
*

This is after Cap raising at 20c too

Food for thought:
Market Cap ($Mill)	$640
ACTUAL SHARES TRADED MONDAY = 300m


----------



## sam76 (12 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



eddie lives said:


> *Another component of the announcement has received very little (if any) comment. If NSL can sell whole or part of the project for $640,000,000 prior to merger, I assume it will happen. I am a novice in these matters but I thought it was unusual to have this condition in the merger, unless there is already a potential buyer. $640 Million is an unusual number - why not a round number ?? Unless for a reason ? Any comments ?*
> 
> Market Cap ($Mill)	$640
> Actual Share Price	*$1.02*
> ...





Stop it Eddie, you're giving me goose bumps!!!

I'm looking forward to next weeks action.

Cheers


----------



## Largesse (12 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

NSL as it stands PRIOR to the merger, 

DONT
OWN
ANYTHING

therefore,

any proceeds from the sale, or part there of, of the project, will go to,
yep, you guessed it AUSTIND SHAREHOLDERS, not NSL. 

How can you possibly come to the conclusion, prior to a merger, at which point Austind own 100% of the rights to the land, and NSL own 0%, that if NSL can sell the project, that they are just going to recieve a % of the sale.

It still blows my mind that people think Austind are just giving NSL shareholders this great gift for nothing in return. :
The only reason Austind are dealing/offering a merger with NSL is because it gives them an avenue (NSL's ASX listing) to raise capital/equity through, nothing more.
NSL doesnt offer any expertise or infrastructure.


wake up from dreamland.


----------



## tech/a (12 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Really.

Had a nett tangable asset backing of 39c/share in December.

http://www.stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=NSL&E=ASX&N=397639


----------



## Largesse (12 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

try reading the announcement properly.

had a Nett Tangible Asset of 0.39c per share

as in

$0.0039 


for clarity, a NTA of Zero point Three Nine *Cents* not dollars.

No disrespect intended Tech, but you've got this wrong.


----------



## shaunm (12 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Yes daddle i read a number of posts on HC that said they could get access to the site at first but now it;s a no go.
did you happen to get a look at what & where the other projects are?


----------



## sam76 (12 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Largesse said:


> NSL as it stands PRIOR to the merger,
> 
> DONT
> OWN
> ...




I don't see why you are taking this so passionately, Largess.

People make their own decisions and it seems you aren't a holder, so why bother?

Are you a knight in shining armour? LOL

only a month ago you were looking to get back in to NSL

"Yes, i missed this little run, wouldve been a glorious trade to get out at 7c and back in down at 5c but alas it wasn't to be. I have my money parked in another short term play that i am hoping will pay off before NSL news is released, i WILL be back in on NSL but not for a while"

No disrespect but I'm confused as to why you held NSL in the first place....


----------



## sam76 (12 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I may have made a mistake with that last quote, Largesse.

If it wasn't you - I apologise  m(_ _)m


----------



## JJKools (12 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Well done Eddie. Your calcs are spot on with my thinking....

largess, not long ago you were ramping this stock on HC before you were suspended. You sold out at 5c stating along the lines that this stock wont run and you will be back in at a later date. It ran to 10.5 and you were too late.

Prior to announcement we had NSL looking to confirming 200mt fe, now we have *approx 500-700mt, with possible upside of 1.2billion t plus*[/B]. 
The merger deal is also much better than the previous JV deal. This goes to show how huge this announcment is. 

I really dont think you understand the last announcment, or are you secretly looking to get back in? LOL

IMO this is huge and a v happy holder

Best wishes


----------



## Largesse (12 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

NSL was a great momentum trade in the early picture (from 2.0c upwards).
At 5c i (incorrectly) thought the top had been reached.

Would i have preferred to have stayed in until 10c? Of course, but after appreciating 150% in a matter of a few weeks in a bear market, how could one even imagine that it would keep runnning a further 100%. I certainly didnt, and well done to those that profited. 
i am getting a little off track.

Why do i bother? Because some people are spouting factually incorrect statements and opinions.
Why do i care? Because, as unfortunate as it is, some people actually buy/hold based on what is written on forums as they are incapable of doing their own research or making sense of it. 
Why do i care about these people? For the same reason that i care about people living in poverty and why i donate to charity.

Will i be back in NSL? Short term, unlikely. My prediction is that the share price is heading south. Once the dust settles, i will look at it again. 

However, if i have got it all wrong, and it runs hard, then of course i will be back in for a trade or 5. 

But as it stands, right now, there is nothing to factual to suggest that it is going anywhere but south. You would be well advised to have a proper look at what is keeping you in this company as alot more of the facts are now on the table. Are you staying in simply because you want it to keep rising or staying in because the fact suggest that you should?

and then there is always the old adage 'buy on rumour, sell on news'.

GL DYOR


----------



## Largesse (12 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



sam76 said:


> I may have made a mistake with that last quote, Largesse.
> 
> If it wasn't you - I apologise  m(_ _)m





no, that was me.

may or may not have been on HC before i got banned for taunting the mods. They really are precious over there.


----------



## Daddle (12 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hi againUnfortunately I was only in the IOH website for a few minutes and didn't get a look at the names of the other projects.Check out the ASX announcement on 6/12/07. Apart from the IOH site it also refers to Austind P/L having:> Kerala Regional - pursuing land access agreements for 6 potential sites "outside the defined area for the IOH joint venture".> Kamataka & Goa - exploring options in these states also.Sounds like there is huge potential for further exploration. Would love an update on the progress of these land access agreements. This has the potential to be MASSIVE but also a lot of unanswered questions. Should be exciting ride this week.Any chance the ASX will want more info before lifting the suspension ???


----------



## tech/a (13 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Page 1.
Seeing I have to type 100 charaters I'll take up this space with this which i found on page one of the 6 mth report.


----------



## N1Spec (13 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



tech/a said:


> Page 1.
> Seeing I have to type 100 charaters I'll take up this space with this which i found on page one of the 6 mth report.




im pretty sure that reads 0.39 of a cent, i dont hold or intend to buy (min 100 char sux ballssssssssss)


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



eddie lives said:


> *Another component of the announcement has received very little (if any) comment. If NSL can sell whole or part of the project for $640,000,000 prior to merger, I assume it will happen. I am a novice in these matters but I thought it was unusual to have this condition in the merger, unless there is already a potential buyer. $640 Million is an unusual number - why not a round number ?? Unless for a reason ? Any comments ?*
> 
> Market Cap ($Mill)	$640
> Actual Share Price	*$1.02*
> ...




Hey Eddie, 

I thought the same too but was too busy trying to get all the info out,

That $640m sure is a very odd number to pick, I agree why not say $500m+ or $600m+

Maybe there's more than meets the eye here (Transformers style! he he he)

Can't wait to see how this plays out

Good luck guys


----------



## nioka (14 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Trading suspension lifted. Now we will find out what the price of the Sp is going to be on opening. My tip is around the 10c mark


----------



## tech/a (14 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Love it.

Buy the rumor sell the fact.
Stopped out with small profit.
Held for a while--a while to long it seems.


----------



## Synergy (14 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Interesting to watch how it goes through the day, Relatively small volume traded on open, I was quite surprised by that and by the low open. I was expecting to see 10 -20 million traded on open, but very subdued. Holding patiently for now.


----------



## nioka (14 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



tech/a said:


> Love it.
> 
> Buy the rumor sell the fact.
> Stopped out with small profit.
> Held for a while--a while to long it seems.




 I hope that it is the selling caused by the stops has caused a lot of the fall and that the Sp will rise. I previously have said that the opening would be between 4c and 10c nd I did expect it to be nearer 10c than 4c. I had a sell in at 10c and a buy at 4c, missed out on both.

 Tech, has your bottom drawer got a hole in it? Mine are now consigned to my bottom drawer.


----------



## tech/a (14 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Synergy said:


> Interesting to watch how it goes through the day, Relatively small volume traded on open, I was quite surprised by that and by the low open. I was expecting to see 10 -20 million traded on open, but very subdued. Holding patiently for now.




Yes grabbed a slightly larger position just above my stop out price.
I'll have a sit for a while.Stop.069


----------



## tech/a (14 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



tech/a said:


> Yes grabbed a slightly larger position just above my stop out price.
> I'll have a sit for a while.Stop.069





OK I give up for a while! Testing both ends Ive contributed enough.
------------------------------------------------


----------



## Sean K (14 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



tech/a said:


> OK I give up for a while! Testing both ends Ive contributed enough.
> ------------------------------------------------



Bad luck Tech, there was some really keen sellers there. The sell the fact pressure was too great. This was good value at about 2c, but was carried to far by the taxi drivers over in la la land.


----------



## Synergy (14 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

You back in yet Tech? 

If it can clear 7.2 we might get some momentum.

I'm still really surprised by this whole thing. I really didn't expect to see a narrow trading range like this.

All a bit of a learning experience really.


----------



## tech/a (14 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Synergy said:


> You back in yet Tech?
> 
> If it can clear 7.2 we might get some momentum.
> 
> ...




No

I'm looking at 15 min VSA at the moment.
Supply was massive initially.
Any rally has been on very lowish volume.
Looks very weak in that there is no demand.
Its not clear that there is an exhaustion in supply yet.

One I will be steering clear of until and if it becomes readable and not a punt!

Look to see how both ends of the high and low are tested.


----------



## TheAbyss (14 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

My thoughts are that NSL have created an artificial line in the sand via the 4:1 share rationalisation and the capital raising of $25m at a minimum of 20 cents a share minimum. Most capital raisings tend to see the sp trend towards the cap raising price per share so i am thinking that 5 cents per share is where it is headed in the short term.

Longer term the announcements indicate that they are pretty serious and just might be able to put something together of value.


----------



## Spec-Invest (14 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

that sounds about right. its hit .051 not to long ago down a whopping 48.5%. it will be interesting to see what it does in the next few weeks


----------



## tech/a (14 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Just out of a full afternoon meeting.

That was/is ugly!!!
-----------------------------------------


----------



## LRG (14 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



LRG said:


> Any ans to my previous post about the 4:1?
> 
> Do you think it will spike to 30 cents on monday before the profit takers come in?
> 
> ...




I have the answer now - its bloody 5 cents!! not 20 - 30 cents!!!

un believable, we who hold have lost half our SP in 1 day.


----------



## nioka (14 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



nioka said:


> The market isn't always rational. there are other factors that come into play. This one is in India, I assume others are in Australia. Costs of production, freight, governments are different with national aspects to be considered. Lots of unknowns to be considered. In hindsight it would have been nice to take the 10.5c before trading ceased. Next week is a new ball game and the price on opening could be anywhere from 4c to 10c. It must be a buy at 4c and a sell at 10c but that's a guess so let's wait before becoming a lemming.




That was Friday. Today came the moment of truth.

I said on Friday that the price would be somewhere between 4c and 10c. There was no reason for it to be as low as 4c remembering that, after a 4 to 1 consolidation the new capital raising is planned to be a minimum of 20c share. That valued NSL today at a minimum of 5c. Therefore the closing is at the minimum reasonable price. There are not all that many shares available for trading shown by the fact that only around 45million were traded.  Assuming that the iron ore is there to be mined and assuming that the new issue could be offered to existing holders at that time, possibly on a prorata basis and assuming they will also be issued at a premium (remember there will only be $25m raised) then the SP will range between 5c and 10c pre consolidation.

 This should mean that the SP has fallen to the lowest point that it should do at this stage. Therefore there is no reason to sell and every reason to buy.

That's how I see the situation but then I'm often wrong. I was wrong about YML when I sold, I'm not doing too good with CFE and I hold. Surely I can get one out of three iron ore stocks right. I'm holding NSL 'till 10c is reached or 40c after consolidation.


----------



## michael_selway (15 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



tech/a said:


> Just out of a full afternoon meeting.
> 
> That was/is ugly!!!
> -----------------------------------------




Hi tech, did u own any NSL prior to today? 

thanks

MS

NSL Health Limited (NSL) is a biotechnology company that focuses on the distribution of dental and medical imaging products and services in the Asia-Pacific region through Denx Medical Software Systems, a wholly owned subsidiary. As of 2008, NSL further engages its business in mineral exploration with Austind Iron Ore Pty Ltd in Indian Iron Ore Project.


----------



## tech/a (15 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Yes.
Micheal I had been in and out a few times.
Most reciently I had a parcel at 7.2 and another at 8.5.
Those were the ones with the 9.5c stop.
Went in again quickly on a possible bounce.
No demand and got rightfully caned!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Ok so to tackle each point of uncertainty one by one
> 
> 
> *Capital Structure *
> ...





Interesting how this got to around 5c which is the figure I got based on 25c/t Mag EV for the mid range 600Mt historical figure which was my most comfortable range



These are very difficult mkts at the moment


----------



## nioka (15 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Interesting how this got to around 5c which is the figure I got based on 25c/t Mag EV for the mid range 600Mt historical figure which was my most comfortable range
> 
> 
> 
> These are very difficult mkts at the moment




YT. You reach that figure based on 1 billion shares. If you work on the lower share valuation then there will not be 1 billion shares because the performance shares will not be issued. If that is the case then you should ignore the lower value.

Ignoring the 4.75c initial target and the 9c upside target and ignoring the performance shares and using your other calculations I still see a value around my 10c mark. I feel it is safe to ignore the performance shares at this stage because for them to be issued the company will have performed well beyond the 5c value.

????????????


----------



## Largesse (16 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

is a downramper a downramper even when he is correct?

Been away in the Hunter since Sunday, so i missed all the excitement. My thoughts go out to anyone who bought into that massive ramp in the last 2 days of trading.

LOL @ Kakoii over on HC, the poor bugger had his life hanging on NSL going gangbusters....


----------



## sam76 (16 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hey Largesse,

I thought you were the guy that originally said NSL were chasing 1.4 billion tonnes those many months ago on HC?

In my opinion that was the original ramp that started everything off.



  


Largess 
Suspended 
Post #: 2780538 
In Reply to msg: #2780488 
IP: 124.191.xxx.xxx 
Sentiment: LT Buy 
Disclosure: Stock Held 
Views: 524 
Also, for those that are interested,

1. Issue is no longer of how much IO there is in the ground, its an issue of the JV and getting it signed. From what i have heard it would seem that AustInd are playing "funny buggers"
2. its not 300MT.... try 1.4BT


----------



## Drubula (16 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Come to think of it Sam, I too recall that quote by Largess(E) on HC. Good to see a postive annoucement by NSL today and at least bring some confidence back into this stock. 

Time will tell how the market will respond.


----------



## Largesse (16 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

hey there sam,

interestingly the company released a target resource quite close to my 1.4MT suggestion on HC a month ago.

and post announcement the SP pulled back to a trading range that i also suggested it may fall into.

it's funny how people get so caught up in the paper profits that they ignore the facts being placed in front of them.

sigh.

i still feel sorry for all the HC crew that had so much riding on this.
t'was an unfortunate gap down. 20+% gap down, hurts pretty bad.

regards to long termers,

L


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hey Roma,

When a company requests a trading halt they always include the "actual" request they send to the ASX, sometimes its just a 2 page ann with the trading halt and the request, other time like here its a seperate ann


If you read NSL's request fro trading halt they clearly say "NSL Health Ltd (ASX Code: NSL) request a trading halt from the Australian Stock Exchange effective immediately pending release of a detailed announcement in relation to a material transaction entered into by NSL."

So a *"Material Transaction"* sounds to me like an acquistion 

Anything is possible as its got the backing of Steinpris


----------



## r0ma (17 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Thanks for the run down Young Trader,

Are you able to explain what is happening at the moment? I check the ASX;

BID: .080
Offer: .057
Last: .057

Does this indicate alot of buy orders have been placed during halt pushing the SP up?

Sorry my last post was removed, for to short.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hey Roma,

Happy to help,

Currently the stock is in pre-open but not suspended thus its depth appears on the ASX,

What your seeing is the buys and sellers going up and they will match to give an opening price which currently is indicated at 6.1c

None of this matters though, what will matter is the announcement, ie what is this *"Material Transaction"*?

Good luck


----------



## LRG (17 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Another trading hault!

I wonder what is going on here?

haulted for 2 weeks at 10.5c.

predictions from those in the know that the open would be 5c - 40 cents.

open was 7+, falling to 5 cents - very disppointing to holders.

what is next come monday - 2 cents or 50 cents.

what i have noticed, is no one really can predict - there are just huge ranges "crystal ball gazing".  Because there are such large ranges among the predictors of course there is always one in hindsite that says "as I predicted 5 cents" - please.

So here is my prediction based on my study of posts, announcements etc.  By August 15 the SP will be somewher between 3.5c and 87 cents.  run that through a monte carlo @ risk program all you engineering types! 
 :


----------



## sam76 (18 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Looks like they have a shot at a producing mine.


RIGHT OF FIRST REFUSAL OVER PRODUCING IRON ORE MINE Matha 

Mine Right of First Refusal NSL Health Limited (NSL) is pleased to announce that the Company has entered into a right of first refusal arrangement in relation to a producing hematite iron ore mine, known as the  ¡ §Matha Mine ¡ ¨, located in Karnataka, South India.
The Matha Mine was identified with the assistance of the team from Iron Ore Hill Limited, however, it does not form part of the assets of Iron Ore Hill Limited. The proposed vendor (Kingsway Resources Pte Ltd) of the mine has entered into a binding purchase agreement with the current owner. The acquisition remains subject to completion of due diligence by the vendor. In the event the mine is acquire by the vendor, NSL will then have a right of first refusal to acquire it from the vendor. In the event the vendor acquires the Matha Mine, it has advised NSL that it intends to spend significant funding on exploration and project expansion over the following 6 to 12 months before entering into negotiations with NSL on a potential purchase. As such, this project has a medium term timeline for NSL. According to the vendor ¡¦s geological team that has conducted a review of the Matha Mine, it is currently in operation and is producing high grade Fe fines and lump ore grading 58 to 60% Fe. However, the exact tonnage of production has not been ascertained because the vendor ¡¦s geological team has not, as yet, been given access to accurate and verified production records. There is also scope for extraction of additional Manganese mineralisation (grading 28% to 30% Mn) under a proposed pit expansion proposed by the vendor ¡¦s local geological review team. The information above is yet to be verified by NSL and will be the subject of further due diligence. Under the terms of the right of first refusal, NSL will have an exclusive right of negotiation period with the vendor to acquire the Matha Mine (assuming it is first acquired by the vendor) for a period of 60 days from commencing negotiations. In the event NSL and the vendor are unable to agree terms, the vendor will be free to enter into negotiations with third parties, however, NSL will retain the right to acquire the assets at the same price offered to any third party (under a right of first refusal).
NSL Health Limited
ABN 32 057 140 922
21 Teddington Road, Burswood, WA, 6100
P: (08) 9486 2333 F08) 9355 4580


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> So a *"Material Transaction"* sounds to me like an acquistion
> 
> Anything is possible as its got the backing of Steinpris




I knew it, I just knew it,

Steinpris are deal makers and this is what they do best

Not enough info yet on the deal to make a decision on what it means for NSL, ie no JORC and don't know what the cost will be,

But the key is its a * PRODUCING MINE * sorta sets NSL apart from other specs


----------



## JJKools (18 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

It seems that there is a lot more happening behind the scenes at NSL than what people think! 

To be looking at a producing iron ore mine is a big deal and really demonstates that NSL have huge plans in India. YT is spot on in that it really separates itself from other specs. What is interesting is that its heamatite and the grades are quite good. Will be interesting when more details such as tonnages come thru...

im liking the story even more


----------



## whatisthemason (19 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I believe the good news for NSL holders is the fact the directors havn't dumped after the announcement at start of month, they appear to be interested in the longevity of the project and focused on setting some mile stones from prospector to producer.  

The fact they are looking at purchasing a productive mine is also good news.

The bad news is the market is just unpredictable, simple as that, i've been watching the trades of the last few weeks, there hasn't been a lot of big players on this one, alot of small trades.  Wait until a bigger fish gets hold of this one?

Young trader has provided a heap of really good posts on here so well done mate, your research is appreciated.

Personally i'm topping up to reduce the impact of dilution if it occurs..

good luck lads.


----------



## LRG (21 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

look at SDL go today! up 40%

look at NSL tank - even when All Ords had a huge up day.

what is going on here with NSL & CAG?

has everyone lost confidence?

i'm in 2 minds whether or not to exit again. 

very few posts too - strange everyone is in shock


----------



## nioka (21 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



LRG said:


> very few posts too - strange everyone is in shock




 This is still very much a spec stock. As such it will be traded on the ups and downs and before and after announcements. In between the true believers will sit it out. As time rolls on a lot of the true believers lose faith (or need the cash) and drop beside the wayside. Each spike needs better news than the one before it. All you can do is re-examine the fundamentals and decide if holding is worth the risk in your own case. Shock is an emotion and should not enter into the equation.

A good rule for spec stocks. If the price ever doubles, sell half and get your initial capital back. That way the falls we have seen in NSL are not a worry.


----------



## Drubula (22 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hopefully confirmation of the capital raising may be the filip for this stock. I would have assumed the PR department would have been in full swing to try and promote the Iron Ore Hill project to the market. Once investors have a better understanding of the project then maybe interest will return. Its now up to the NSL board to deliver. Still a longterm holder on this one.


----------



## LRG (24 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

yes hoping, hoping, waiting, waiting, again, again.

I seem to buy & hold too long should have sold when it re-opened at 7c 

but no again i just wait and hope like all the other holders 

while the price heads south!  

What is the go with NSL & CAG lately - people have lost confidence, haven't they - the market never lies???


----------



## LRG (29 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

that's it for me - stopped out today at 4.0 cents.

I note that the close today was 3.8 cents.

No good news, seems to be bad news in the current market.

CAG not fairing any better today - back down to 2.0 cent close!

Only ones holding up at the moment (that I have a few of) are AOM, LOD & SDL.


----------



## nioka (29 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



LRG said:


> What is the go with NSL & CAG lately - people have lost confidence, haven't they - the market never lies???




 The market never lies? The market is irrational a lot of the time and while it may not be telling lies as such it gives out irrational signals. An irrational market needs to be balanced with a fundamental reality check. The best time to buy is when a fundamental analysis shows an irrational price plunge that is not supported by the fundamentals.

NSL and CAG are spec stocks. The same possibilities are there today as they were yesterday. If you are a believer you hold if not then you have to make a choice.


----------



## LRG (29 July 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

nioka, thats fine if you can handle the pain of the falls.

I previusly held 2M of these from the beginning of the year at avg of just below 3c and they went to about 4c and then tanked and i offloaded at 2c about 5-6wks ago.  Of course this was the low!!!!

then i bought a qtr parcel back at 2.6c thinking I made a mistake.  Watched them go to 10.5c then go into a long trading hault.

people spec'd on this site they would re-open anything from 5c- 30+ cents.

but they opened in the 7's and have basically tanked since.  So I am 60% down again from the 10c area it was at.

hold all you believers, you may be right, but you may be wrong too.

at the end of the day it is all just opinions.

in a few days/weeks when it is back ti 2c I will buy in again.

if it goes up, from now - good luck to all that hold still - but there are so many of these penny stocks - the trick is not to be too greedy or not too much of an expert "crystal baller" - come on - no one really knows.  Look at twiggy, many thought he was an idiot.  Flipside:  Allco, MFS, RHG, BNB, BBI aust "safe as houses" BLUE CHIP banks!  10's of stocks have devalued by 50-95% in the last few months that were suppose to be successful businesses.  It is all just one giant casino when "the sh.t hits the fan" as it is now.  Bargain hunt in your super fund now for the long term.

short-term trading is very difficult at the momment whether you go short or long.


----------



## Bear market (2 September 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health  - The Good Oil*

Hey, I’ve been watching and listening to the Chinese whispers for some time. The too-ing and fro-ing on all of this. Now before I jumped in I DMOR. I also saw the Today Tonight piece. This what I have nutted out on David Catsoulis, Austind Iron Ore-NSL Health-Iron Ore Hill. If you’ve read Nobeatrer, then this backs his claims. Why have I done this? Because I was approached to invest in NSL Health. So off to the tip I went and this is what I found. In as much detail as possible too..  
The business ventures:

*HEALING POWER CM Ltd*: Liquidator Grant Sparks, PPB Brisbane 07 3831 2700. Owned nothing! No assets. No IP. No product. Call the liquidator’s if you want to know. Catsoulis raised several million in capital which vanished. Nothing recovered. Few records to show where it was spent, directed or invested. ASIC's is aware of the dealings. Former chairman Grant Latta and most former director's (including Dr Michael Wooldridge and Allan Border) quit together in '05. In the TT story it was acknowledged AFL star Jason Akermanis was paid $100k by a third party to retract his statement. Why $100,000? It’s equal to the amount Aker lost in the venture. Other sportsmen and well known faces have lost money but are too embarrassed to speak. Here’s a tip, ask a guy called Bill McDonald? He’s been relentless in chasing answers and is not far off completing the jigsaw. In the end Gerry Williams (NGT Travel Melb) wound up Healing Power.  

*BLUE SKY FOUNDATION*: Liquidator Worrell's Solvency & Forensic Accountants 07 3225 4300. An unregistered charity that raised $1.5m for kidney research – only $1500 accounted for before it was wound up with $26k debt. Records? What records? The charity was run by Mr & Mrs Catsoulis – currently undischarged bankrupts. Ask Kidney Australia, Qld Uni, patron Allan Border and others on the website where $$ went. Justin James is listed as chairman of the charity. Catsoulis was in charge when it collapsed.

*INDIAN MINERALS*: A previous mining venture. Lots of investor $$ raised & spent. Among those who are said to have lost money were are and ex Flight Centre boss and a prominent member of Brisbane's Greek community.

Now for some fun go to this website http://www.who.is/ and type in his website domain names. You’ll find there’s restrictions on them being altered, deleted, transferred or updated. Why? Go and check other website domain names and there are NO restrictions. 

I'm NOT one of the many who were caught in the Healing Power CM Ltd collapse, so there is no agenda on that front. I just didn’t like the fact someone tried to take me for a fool on his most recent money raising deal. Don't take my word, Google and work the phone. Now if you lose money, it’s your own stupid fault!


----------



## Scuba (7 September 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health  - The Good Oil*



Bear market said:


> Hey, I’ve been watching and listening...
> ***edited for brevity***
> Now if you lose money, it’s your own stupid fault!



The fact that this was the first post you've made is the most interesting part for me. Lurker or new username? It seems to me that there have been a few (questionable) posts to this thread... (Gotta love the Specs)

_Personally, small investment, sold a parcel at top, made a small profit and the rest is free ride. I still hold some..._


----------



## Bear market (11 September 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Not really a lurker. But that information obviously caught someone's attention as it was posted it on HotCopper. Also all the website's that were mentioned have now been pulled. Which is good to see. Now the question is where is David Catsoulis? I googled his name to see what was happening with Iron Ore Hill and if there was any announcement. Not a trace. Can anyone help? Has the capital raising slow down?


----------



## sam76 (11 September 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

David Catsoulis was a consulting Geo for NSL.

He has nothing to do with the company now.

Let the man be.


----------



## Bear market (11 September 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

And the people who lost money. Do they let him be too?
He is the man behind AustInd which is the joint venture partner for NSL Health.
Fortunately I refused to be drawn into investing in anything to do with him and I certainly have been pleased with that choice.
Someone needs to look behind the curtain to see who is the man pulling the strings. Where is the capital for the Iron Ore Hill?
Can someone pull an announcement rabbit out of the hat soon. That's the question.
His track record for companies and ventures he's been associated with is not good.


----------



## sam76 (11 September 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Each to their own mate. I guess people said the same about Andrew Forrest as well.

You obviously have something against him personally.

I suggest you find another avenue to vent your frustrations.

He has nothing to do with the company now. 

End of story.

Move on.


----------



## phatpleasure (12 September 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

3 posts, all in this thread.. either someone that has a chip on his shoulder or wants to manipulate the market... why not post with your actual account?


----------



## N1Spec (12 September 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

whichever way you look at it the honeymoons over for NSL, it aint going anywhere in a hurry. 

Cheers


----------



## Drubula (12 September 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Patience is a virtue, especially in todays climate. It does take time for cap raising to eventuate and especially the size NSL/Austind are seeking to raise. Many that have bought into NSL IMO would assume have bought in for the longterm. Those that want a quick turn around may have chosen the wrong time to be invest in this volitile market. Very hard to pick a stock for good returns, just take a look at FMG in the past two months. A very good quality stock that is susceptable to market fluctuation, why???. To those that have issues to resolve can put their case and name to the respective authorities namely ASIC. 

I have researched NSL long and hard and am in for the long haul.

Goodluck to the believers


----------



## Scuba (12 September 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



N1Spec said:


> whichever way you look at it the honeymoons over for NSL, it aint going anywhere in a hurry.
> 
> Cheers



Amazed at how interesting your post was, it's erudite nature and delivery that I felt compelled to reply in kind...

Do you know any stocks that are going anywhere other than sideways or backwards Herr Doktor Von Braun?
simply :crap:tastic


----------



## N1Spec (13 September 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



Scuba said:


> Amazed at how interesting your post was, it's erudite nature and delivery that I felt compelled to reply in kind...
> 
> Do you know any stocks that are going anywhere other than sideways or backwards Herr Doktor Von Braun?
> simply :crap:tastic




thanks, glad im of help.

if you feel so inclined to reply then my post must have made an impact 

yipeee!


----------



## Drubula (19 September 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Bit of interest today, hopefully the pending announcement is not to far away.

The interest in the announcement will have to be the amount of capital raised. Lets hope it is much more than 25 million and also confirmation of additional land acquisition.


----------



## sam76 (21 September 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

with NSL up 35% on a paltry 3 million on Friday, things may be turning around.
Volume is the key this week.


----------



## sam76 (2 October 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Page 1
NSL Health
2 October 2008
BUSINESS UPDATE: MANAGEMENT APPOINTMENTS, CAPITAL RAISING, IRON ORE HILL
PROCESS AND TIMETABLE
Managing Director and CEO Appointed
The Board of Directors of NSL Health Limited (Company) is delighted to announce that Mr Cedric Goode
has been appointed as Managing Director/CEO elect for a three-year term from 1 December 2008.
Mr Goode holds a Masters of Business Administration and brings with him more than 16 years of mining
industry experience, most recently as Vice President Commercial at Dyno Nobel Asia Pacific Ltd where he
led the commercial division throughout Australia, Indonesia and Papua New Guinea.
With industry experience focussed in the Iron Ore, Coal and Gold sectors, Mr Goode has held a variety of
technical, commercial, operational and strategic roles both domestically and internationally.
A proven track record in North American and global strategic planning, global new business acquisitions,
merger integration, joint venture establishment and profit and loss responsibility, makes Mr Goode an
ideal MD/CEO elect. Details of Mr Goode’s proposed remuneration package are set out at the end of his
announcement.
Other Board Appointments
Complementing the appointment of Mr Goode to Managing Director/CEO, the Company has secured the
agreement of Mr David Macoboy (Non-Executive Chairman), Dr Jaydeep Biswas (Director – Commercial
Development) and Mr Jim Malone (Non-Executive Director) as new directors.
Each of these directors brings a different skill set and a significant level of experience to the Company
moving forward.
The appointments of Mr Jim Malone and Dr Jaydeep Biswas take effect immediately and the appointment
of Mr David Macoboy is subject to the completion of the merger with IOH.
Short bios on each of these directors are set out at the end of this announcement.
Given the new appointments to the Board, Mr Faldi Ismail (Non-Executive Director) has resigned to
facilitate the hand over to new management. The Board would like to thank Mr Ismail for his valuable
input and commitment.
Once the merger has completed, it is likely that Mr Peter Wall (Non-Executive Chairman) and Mr Sean
Henbury (Non-Executive Director) will both resign as directors so that the new, more experienced
management team can take the Company forward.
Underwriting of Capital Raising
The Company is pleased to advise that it today entered into an underwriting agreement with Vanilla Group
Australia Pty Ltd (Vanilla) to raise a minimum of $5 million with a best endeavours obligation to raise up to
an additional $10 million.
Page 2
Vanilla has advised the Company that it has already secured commitments for the $5 million underwritten
portion of capital raising and is in advanced discussions with various parties for the balance of the $10
million.
Vanilla has also agreed to use best endeavours to facilitate a $25 million convertible note facility for the
Company. In this regard, an introduction to the proposed funding party has been made to the Company
and negotiations are progressing.
The underwriting agreement is subject to Vanilla being satisfied with the Company’s due diligence
investigations/results (acting reasonably), consenting to be named in the Company’s prospectus and the
prospectus being lodged with the Australian Securities and Investments Commission on or before 15
December 2008. The underwriting agreement is otherwise on ordinary commercial terms.
Under the terms of the underwriting agreement, the Company is entitled to seek additional investors to
subscribe for funds over and above the amount underwritten by Vanilla and various other leads are being
pursued on this basis.
The capital raising will support the expenditure and working capital requirements of the group once the
merger with IOH is completed.
Iron Ore Hill Update
IOH has made significant progress in advancing its interests in Southern India. In particular, IOH has,
through its Indian legal team, held discussions with the State Government of Kerala which has indicated
support will be given for an expedited application process for a mining lease over the entire iron ore
project in Kerala, India (known as Iron Ore Hills 1, 2 and 3).
In response, IOH’s Indian subsidiary lodged a mining lease application over an area of
358,686 Hectares of land covering Iron Ore Hills 1, 2 and 3 in Kerala on 29 September 2008 before the
Department of Mines and Geology, Government of Kerala. IOH will now be vigorously pursuing the grant
of this mining lease.
This is an advancement of IOH’s strategy for securing land tenure over the Kerala iron ore project.
Previously, the strategy was focussed on securing significant freehold title to the land on which the project
is situated before submitting a mining lease application. While it is likely that the freehold title will still
need to be acquired, it may be possible to defer additional land acquisitions until a later stage in the
project development i.e. before the execution of the mining lease deed with the Government of Kerala.
This advanced strategy will require less funding up front. However, holding surface rights will strengthen
IOH’s application for a mining lease and, as such, IOH will continue to pursue the requisite surface rights
over the proposed leased area either by way of securing Non-Objection Certificates or by executing
‘Option Agreements’ with the land owners by paying nominal consideration - thus freeing up a substantial
portion of the funds for exploration of the project. While commencing the exploration operations, the
leased lands can then be fully acquired by IOH’s Indian subsidiary.
Under the present mining lease application, IOH’s subsidiary has asked for interim permission from the
Government to allow it to drill bore-holes, collect samples and analyze this data to estimate the size of the
ore body and ascertain the grade. As it stands, IOH will only be able to undertake these activities on the
44 acres of the land it has acquired until such time as IOH’s Indian subsidiary secures the option rights on
additional land (which is proposed). This interim permission, if granted, will allow IOH to expedite the
timeline to commencement of exploration activities.
In addition to the above strategy, IOH has commenced negotiations with another private iron ore mining
company that has secured a mining lease adjacent to IOH’s interests in Iron Ore Hill 3. IOH’s Indian
lawyers are progressing these negotiations with a view to securing this mining lease. This complementary
strategy is being pursued because the initial indications are that the exploration/mining activities can be
commenced on a relatively short timetable after completion of an environmental impact study and
subsequent approval from the Central Environmental Ministry. As such, obtaining access to this mining
Page 3
lease may enable IOH to undertake exploration/mining activities on the area adjacent to Iron Ore Hill 3 on
a faster timetable than would otherwise be the case. Further information will be released to the ASX as
the negotiations progress.
Matha Mine
The right of first refusal in relation to the Matha Mine has lapsed due to Kingsway Resources Pte Ltd not
taking up its option to acquire the mine. As a result, the Company will be calling for the $500,000 loan
made available to Kingsway Resources Pte Ltd to be immediately repaid.
While disappointing, the Company is aware that other mining assets are available for purchase in India
and these opportunities will be pursued vigorously once the merger with IOH is complete.
Timetable
A revised indicative timetable is set out at the end of this announcement.
- Ends-
For further enquiries:
Sean Henbury
Company Secretary
NSL Health Limited
Ph: (08) 9486 2333.
Page 4


----------



## sam76 (2 October 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Timetable
Event Date
Announcement of Merger 10 July 2008
Dispatch Notice of Meeting seeking approval for Merger 31 October 2008
Suspension of NSL shares from trading on ASX at the opening of
trading
29 November 2008
General Meeting to approve Merger 29 November 2008
Lodgement of Prospectus with the ASIC and ASX 15 December 2008
Opening of Offer under the Prospectus 22 December 2008
Closing Date of Offer under the Prospectus 14 February 2009
Settlement of the Merger 19 February 2009
Anticipated date the suspension of trading is lifted and NSL shares
commence trading again on ASX
25 February 2009
Director Bios
David Michael Macoboy BEc (Hons), BCom, FAICD, CPA
(Proposed Non-Executive Chairman)
Mr Macoboy has a wealth of business and corporate finance experience. Holding degrees in economics
and finance, Mr Macoboy has held a number of senior executive positions throughout his career including
Finance Director, Consolidated Minerals, Director of Finance & Corporate with Portman Limited, Group
Treasurer with Australian Capital Equity, Vice President, Investment Banking with Merrill Lynch and
General Manager and Treasury & Capital Markets with Challenge Bank.
During the past three years, Mr Macoboy has served as a director of the following listed companies:
● Ammtec Limited Chairman - appointed 11 September 2007
● Global Construction Services Limited (appointed 1 July 2007)
● Ironclad Mining Limited, Chairman (appointed 1 July 2007)
● Grange Resources Limited (appointed 30 November 2007)
● Territory Resources Limited, Chairman (appointed 28 December 2005 resigned 9 August 2007)
● Monarch Gold Limited (appointed March 2002, resigned 30 June 2007) Consolidated Minerals
Limited (appointed 1998, resigned 31 December 2006).
Page 5
Dr Jaydeep Biswas, B.E (Chemical), PhD, MBA
(Director – Commercial Development)
Dr Biswas, an Indian National, is a seasoned executive with senior management experience in
multinational and government-owned enterprises both in Australia and internationally, including the Shell
Group from 1987 to 2001. Dr Biswas’ roles have been in research, academic, commercial, finance and
operational areas. Since 2001, Dr Biswas has been a consultant or Board member in many companies
across industries such as resources, property, technology, energy sustainability and finance.
The role of Director – Commercial Development will be focused on securing funding support for the
merged group, assisting with the on ground strategy India, and management of key relationships both in
Australia and India.
Jim Malone, B.Comm (UWA), ASA
(Non Executive Director)
Mr Malone has successfully worked as an accountant, stockbroker, business analyst, CEO and a
Company Director of mining and resourced companies over the past 21 years. Mr Malone is currently a
Director of six listed and non-listed resource and investment companies. He has been instrumental in the
listing and management of seven ASX-listed companies across industrial minerals, gold, uranium, coal,
copper, molybdenum and oil and gas exploration/development in Australia, the United States, South
America, Asia and Europe.
Jim has worked for Arthur Andersen Accountants, Hartley Poynton stockbrokers, CSFB and Lehman
Brothers merchant banks in London and the West Coast Eagles and Richmond Football Clubs, the latter
as CEO from 1994 until 2000.
Remuneration of Managing Director/CEO
Mr Goode will be paid a salary of $450,000 per annum and will be issued, subject to shareholder
approval, 4,000,000 short term incentive options and 12,000,000 long term incentive options. The options
will have varying exercise prices and will only vest on achievement of defined performance criteria (to be
set by the remuneration committee).


----------



## Scuba (2 October 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Nice one Sam76, thanks for posting the info...  
I guess it all comes down to how the negotiations run in India and wether or not the appointees are versed in the local cultural intricacies...
Disc; I still hold my free ride shares....


----------



## Hatchy (11 November 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Well this one appears to be tanking....

Does anyone have any faith in the guys running this show, or are they not so great managers? 

This announcement has been pending for quite some time and never eventuating. If sam76 is right on the timeline then suspension of trade could come before the announcement of capital - then we'll be stuffed until well into next year.


----------



## sam76 (11 November 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I believe that if they delay the AGM they then can delay the suspension.

I agree the lack of info forthcoming is disturbing to say the least.


----------



## Hatchy (24 November 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



sam76 said:


> I believe that if they delay the AGM they then can delay the suspension.
> 
> I agree the lack of info forthcoming is disturbing to say the least.




Good thinking - they've delayed both as you said. 

I would love to know who'd be willing to invest at the moment.... 

Has to be a sure fire for a group of investors to want to touch anything.


----------



## Drubula (29 November 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Hatchy, NSL will only be rerated if and only if the capital raising is completed. Dissappointed in myself as to why I didnt sell when it reached 10 cents. A cool 1/2 mill down.

Thems the breaks I suppose.


----------



## Hatchy (1 December 2008)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I think it would be very surprising to see any movement before the years end. I have no idea who these guys are getting to invest, but they must be bananans.... Iron ore at a time like this.... 

I do hold NSL - there's not to say i'm happy doing so.


----------



## ROCKY (3 February 2009)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Seems there's some funny sh*t going down with this NSL merge. Far more questions than answers at the moment and the silence from NSL's side is deafening IMO. Might explain why there has been zero updates from NSL heavies for 10 weeks. Hope it all works out for holders. I watch with interest but am not one. I know too much about some of the shady people involved in the background of this one. Good luck.


----------



## Drubula (14 February 2009)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

It would be nice to hear that the IOH people are finally or maybe hopefully warming to a merger with NSL. Maybe one of the reasons for lack of announcements IMO.

Still timing is everything but opportunities dont last for long, especially in India.

A positive Cap Raising announcement and confirmation of the merger to take place on both sides will see interest return. It certainly is trying times for those junior stocks that dont update the market.


----------



## Hatchy (16 February 2009)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Well today's update saw nothing too surprising. 

A lacklustre board delivers less than expected. 

Loans don't get repaid (no surprise in this market). 

Most of all - No Merger!!!!

Well boys, sit tight as I think there'll be some selling tomorrow, not that this thing can go much lower. 1/10th of 1c anyone?


----------



## ROCKY (17 February 2009)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Has NSL met ASX disclosure obligations? Three months of silence. This hasn't happened overnight, albeit in a brute of a market. 

So where's the money gone then? Did Austind/IOH buy anything with it? Apparently not. What's happened to the investor dollars in the 'wholly owned subsiduiary company in India'?

Austind's folded with nothing, now IOH has failed to deliver cracker. Who was keeping watch at NSL? Give me a break. I wonder who's done well out of this little exercise? Dig in the background and check out the names and you will find the answers. 

Good luck!


----------



## bullsvsbears (17 February 2009)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Talk about shareholders being strung along for 10 weeks when the board probably knew the answer to the merge all along. I smell a rat!


----------



## ROCKY (17 February 2009)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

There's a whole bunch of them behind this play IMO. One, a well known con with a string of failures to his name, has carefully stayed in the background while still pulling all the strings and players together. It should be probed. And again what of NSL's disclosure obligations? They appear to have withheld information that would have enormous impact on the share price.


----------



## pan (1 April 2009)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Some good news on the nsl front at last, they have signed a MOU with two preferred target sites to allow due diligence to take place.

They are also looking for funding and have outlined a timeline.

Hopefully brighter times ahead


----------



## Drubula (17 April 2009)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Pan, I for one have been a follower of NSL since Dec 07. My present issue with NSL is even though the IOH deal has become a non issue, management are appearing to be proactive but by way of announcements are pursuing along the same lines of previous announcements to ASX. NSL should give the potential and existing investors something real tangible and the interest will come. No one would spend $10,000 in SPP buys on MOU's at this point in time. This stock needs to recover to 2 cents plus for me to even get close to breakeven. I bought over 5.5 million shares at 1.9 cents and the balance at 4.5 cents based on the companies speeding ticket responses to the ASX. It certainly kept the interest alive until it hit 10 cents. Dumbo me should have sold there and then, oh well we all learn from this, but no more for me until future announcements are far more concrete. That's my take any way.

Goodluck to those that continue to hold.


----------



## sw3 (15 May 2009)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

WTF?! Did anyone see where this closed today? Up 75% from 0.008 to 0.014cps. Considering their website is non-existent, I'm curious to know whether an ann is forthcoming? There's been some sideways movement for a period of time...

If there's anyone here who's more technically minded, could you explain this one to me?

Cheers,
sw3


----------



## Viginti (15 May 2009)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



sw3 said:


> WTF?! Did anyone see where this closed today? Up 75% from 0.008 to 0.014cps.




Tapped 0.019 (137%) twice during the day.  Big move would suggest something is up, but I am certainly not in the know.

Remember when I used to ride NSL between 2.0 and 2.5cps, picking up a few $K along the way...aahhh, the good ole days!!


----------



## sw3 (15 May 2009)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Now that NSL Health has rebadged itself as NSL Consolidated LTD, who would be the person to have the thread "rebadged"? I think they should have kept the name as it was - a health company involved in mining. That really is classic.


----------



## Drubula (16 May 2009)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

The company's ASX Query response after market might be a starter (Refer to Part 3).

You might be on the ball about a further announcement. Took me by surprise as well.


----------



## fureien (19 May 2009)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



sw3 said:


> Now that NSL Health has rebadged itself as NSL Consolidated LTD, who would be the person to have the thread "rebadged"? I think they should have kept the name as it was - a health company involved in mining. That really is classic.



yes that is strange. i went to check the announcement, and was like Wtf why are they setting up iron or mines, when this is a health company. thought i was looking at the wrong stock lol


anyway the announcement today about the share options seems to have brought the sp back down to earth. perhaps thats what was causing it to rocket up the past few days. damn insiders. maybe it would be a good time to invest even at 1 cent. certianly a stock to keep an eye on
i can just hear myself crying in a months time when the stock price is like >2 cents "oh why didnt i buy it at 1 cent"


----------



## Largesse (19 May 2009)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



fureien said:


> yes that is strange. i went to check the announcement, and was like Wtf why are they setting up iron or mines, when this is a health company. thought i was looking at the wrong stock lol
> 
> 
> anyway the announcement today about the share options seems to have brought the sp back down to earth. perhaps thats what was causing it to rocket up the past few days. damn insiders. maybe it would be a good time to invest even at 1 cent. certianly a stock to keep an eye on
> i can just hear myself crying in a months time when the stock price is like >2 cents "oh why didnt i buy it at 1 cent"




yes, but you won't be crying when these guys finally run out of ways to bluff people out of their cash and finally wind the company up with zero assets.

second biggest spiv on the ASX behind CVI.


----------



## fureien (19 May 2009)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Lol i see
*quietly takes nsl off his watchlist* 

are there any other "health" companies worth looking at. i only found myself in this thread cause of the "health" part of the compnay name. ive been wanting to diversify a bit


----------



## Largesse (19 May 2009)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*



fureien said:


> Lol i see
> *quietly takes nsl off his watchlist*
> 
> are there any other "health" companies worth looking at. i only found myself in this thread cause of the "health" part of the compnay name. ive been wanting to diversify a bit




These guys havent been involved seriously in health/biotech for a long time.
I think they MAY still have some TINY amount of revenue from selling dentures but thats it. Haven't checked recently, but there is every likely hood that they have stopped those operations aswell.

They are heavily into the Hot Air sector now. They produce TONNES of the stuff. Unfortunately re-sale value is quite low and buyers are few and far between.

Good luck with your investment should you choose to go ahead with it.

Not a recommendation to buy or sell


----------



## Drubula (19 May 2009)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Fair enough Largesse. I too got rapped up in the previous Indian IO sales pitch by NSL, but even after considerable research I truely believed it was a goer. I have sold down considerably at a loss naturally, but will keep a few million in the bottom draw. Lets see if Cedric Delivers with fact and not fiction.

Still they do have a 25% interest in the IOH project, or dont they????????


----------



## binginbarrel (16 June 2009)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Looks like Cedric is backing himself, reaching into his pockets for 150k

*"*In a clear sign of confidence in the company’s direction, the Chairman, Managing Director and a major shareholder have committed to the bonus option exercise.

As indicated in the Bonus Option Prospectus the Board of NSL urge all shareholders to exercise their bonus option allocation prior to 30 June 2009.
_The funds raised by the Bonus Options will assist the company in securing the target site and contribute towards the technical due diligence required to finalise the transaction and the advancement of the company’s strategy to build an iron ore mining and associated infrastructure company in India._

*Managing Director*

*The Managing Director, Cedric Goode*, has today exercised his full allocation of 15,000,000 Bonus options, contributing $150,000 of additional capital to the company.

*Chairman*

The Chairman, Peter Wall, has today committed to a minimum of $50,000 bonus option allocation.

*Major Shareholder – Fiori Investments*

Fiori Investments has today committed to underwrite $250,000 of the Bonus options offered to existing shareholders.*"*

Next step agreement on a binding MOU (due 30th June)and the commencement of a couple of months final due diligence.


----------



## Drubula (8 July 2009)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

High volume trading for NSL today and yesterday might suggest something in the wind.

Bought back in last week @.013 so lets see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## binginbarrel (10 July 2009)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Could be, could be.

Gathering some interest with nearly 10million traded this morning so far and only been open 40 mins.


----------



## binginbarrel (30 July 2009)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Fantastically orchestrated pump by management and those on HC.
Looks like it`s happening again, even after the mou they were looking at failed.
I suppose people will do anything if they need to free up their hard earned.


----------



## bullsvsbears (1 August 2009)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I agree with you - just another failed business proposition . This stock seems to be floating on hot air.


----------



## ROCKY (8 August 2009)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Couldn't agree more. Undischarged bankrupt David Catsoulis and his mate Jaydeep Biswas (see failed business Healing Power CM etc) are connected to the Indian side of this NSL thing. Or perhaps Indian Resources is yet another new company? Anyway, if Catsoulis is within cooee it probably explains why there's a lot of hot air blowing through it. You only have to look at what happened with original NSL partner Austind - liquidated owing creditors millions, where did it all go? Catsoulis ran it but had others up front because of his bankruptcy. Ask IOH's Sean Spence how all Austind shares got 'legally' transferred to IOH. I think there's a case in Victorian Supreme court (or commercial equity court) that may be disputing that they ever did.  Oh, and did anyone get that Catsoulis email seeking to raise $60k for  school fee's in the US for the son of one of his new business partners? The one he was kicking off with $5k. Now where would a bankrupt come up with a spare $5k?


----------



## ROCKY (17 September 2009)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

No one interested in this stock anymore?  Probably a safe bet if the following information below (posted somewhere else recently) is accurate:

'My sources may be good or they may be wrong I just need someone to investigate this for me if they are interested.

NSL are about to get a capital injection from an Indian company to the tune of $300 million AUD,the funds are imminent. They are coming through a company called Jayace located in Bangalore India.

The funds will be managed by David Catsoulis (who was in quite a bit of trouble at one time) and Jaydeep Biswas - some say Catsoulis is not involved with NSL any more, some say he is. I thought I saw Jaydeep Biswas mentioned as a director of NSL at one stage 

The funds may indeed not be going to NSL but a new company run by the above 2 guys - it could be called World Exploration and Mining PL. If it is NSL the shares will fly won't they - I don't know

I will not reveal my sources and will remain anonymous'

Does anyone know anymore about the $500k loan NSL is still legally chasing, after the failure of the mine purchase deal with Kingsway Pty Ltd? Where did it go? I hear the same two people mentioned above may be able to shed some light on it. I am very suspicious that there still isn't a project announced for all the hot air that is going around about this spekkie. It happened with Austind-NSL, IOH-NSL and continues to happen. Is Indian Resources and Winteray Investments? (which Biswas is a director of) involved with NSL now?  Lots of questions - love a few answers.


----------



## prawn_86 (17 September 2009)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

LOL!! Thats all that can be said. Who would seriously believe that.

Why would someone give a micro cap >$500 mill when they could just launch a takeover for less than a 10th of that. I think you should stick to the forums where they allow this sort of crap to be posted without questioning. Your 'friend' obviously does that with his 'anonymous' sources.

LOLOLOL


----------



## ROCKY (18 September 2009)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Fair enough. That sort of laughable money does often get thrown up by these characters though, as ridiculous as it might seem, and Biswas' mob  Winteray are in the business of getting money out of people for 'investment'. That aside, what about all the other stuff?


----------



## Largesse (18 September 2009)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

HAAAAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHHAHAHAAHAHA

$500m 


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHH

I just laughed out loud in my office. And am going to get in trouble for sure, but thank you for the best laugh i've had all week.


----------



## ROCKY (18 September 2009)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I'm interested in the $500,000 loaned by NSL and the names involved in the background still. Anyone know if they are involved in the latest NSL stuff?


----------



## ROCKY (19 September 2009)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

I know there are a lot of dodgy characters behind this stock, there's so much shareholders are probably unaware of, so good luck .. keep on HAHAHAHAing. Couldn't be bothered trying to warn anymore. Find out the hard way that you need to DYOR. See ya.


----------



## Drubula (13 December 2009)

*EGM on 15 December 2009*

For those still following NSL, the company is holding an EGM on 15 December 2009, as per ASX announcement. Hopefully shareholders might get some insight on the future direction of this company as to its IO play in India.


----------



## Scuba (18 March 2010)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

Still holding a bunch of free rides and saw they were unpriced for a while...

1 for 5 price about market atm...

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Tortle (5 July 2010)

*Re: NSL - NSL Health*

We are new to here and were wondering if anyone would any further news on NSL ? Is there a light at the end of this tunnel?

Thanks


----------



## Drubula (18 July 2011)

*Re: NSL*



Tortle said:


> We are new to here and were wondering if anyone would any further news on NSL ? Is there a light at the end of this tunnel?
> 
> Thanks




Whats need is announcements like today but time will tell how that market reads it.


----------



## springhill (4 August 2012)

MC - $17.5m
SP - 5.1c
Shares - 352m
Options - Nil quoted
Cash - $1.45

*TRADING HALT*
NSL requests a trading halt effective immediately, pending the release of an announcement in relation to a funding and product marketing arrangement.
The Company requests the trading halt last from the receipt of this request until the release of the announcement. In any event, no later than the commencement of trading on Wednesday 8th August 2012.

*JUNE QUARTER HIGHLIGHTS**IRON ORE - INDIA*
• Successful plant full load test for Phase 1 Kurnool iron ore plant
• First saleable beneficiated iron ore produced, iron ore being stockpiled for sale
• Iron ore grades of up to 58% achieved on dry separation circuit
• Mining and stockpile generation commences at Mangal mine
• Transition from construction power to operating power completed
• First ex gate iron ore sales achieved to domestic customer
*
THERMAL COAL - QUEENSLAND*
• Native title and Cultural Heritage agreements completed for EPC’s 2198, 2336 and 2338
• EPC 2198 grant awaiting Ministerial approval, first year’s rent and financial surety payments completed
*
3Q 2012 OUTLOOK*
• Phase 1 Kurnool iron ore plant to ramp up towards an anticipated 200,000 tonnes per annum nameplate capacity
• Generating meaningful cash inflows during the quarter, with strong domestic prices and low ex gate costs
• Grant of Exploration Permit for Coal EPC 2198

*POTENTIAL ACQUISITIONS*
During the quarter, the Company continued to assess complementary new bulk commodity mining opportunities to expand our potential production base in Andhra Pradesh. These assessments remain ongoing.
The Company continued to progress several opportunities for either outright acquisition and/or joint venture farm in structured agreements over multiple projects across India and Australia.


----------



## System (17 July 2018)

On July 17th, 2018, NSL Consolidated Limited (NSL) changed its name and ASX code to IndiOre Ltd (IOR).


----------



## System (12 July 2019)

On July 12th, 2019, IndiOre Ltd (IOR) changed its name and ASX code to Elmore Ltd (ELE).


----------



## debtfree (1 December 2021)

No posts since name change over 2 years ago. *ELE*'s Principal Activity is the assessment, development and processing of mineral projects in Australia.

I'm tipping ELE in the December Monthly Comp mainly by looking at the chart. It was getting late and I had to pick something, so seen this, it's a cheap stock and it could jump up resulting in a good % move. 
Some higher volume of late, so a bit of interest but it could be just  a few traders picking some up to hold for a while. I need them to keep it going up for this month  .  
The news below indicates all is basically organized, ready to operate and bring in some cash. If that pushes the price up this month I'll just have to wait and see. 🙏
*
Market Update:* Peko Project Progress Report - November 30th, 2021 

•  Rail  agreement  executed  with  OneRail  matching  initial  planned production  volume  from  Peko  Iron  project  utilising  the  existing intermodal service 
•  Darwin port access and minerals storage lease contracts have been finalised for execution, providing certainty over product storage and handling prior to shipping 
•  ICA Mining’s creditors have all executed agreements to novate their debts, satisfying the agreement between Elmore and ICA Mining (ICA), securing the key plant equipment items and allowing ICA to be released from external Administration 
•  Prefabricated structures and equipment is steadily arriving on site, with  fabrication  of  all  remaining  items  nearing  completion  and scheduled to be mobilised to site this week. 
•  Key  management  personnel  are  on-site  in  preparation  for  plant construction and commissioning. 
•  Completion of commissioning remains on schedule to be achieved prior to the end of the calendar year, with first train of magnetite for Darwin Port being planned for January 2022.


----------



## debtfree (2 December 2021)

Trading Halt for an Announcement


----------



## Sean K (2 December 2021)

debtfree said:


> Trading Halt for an Announcement




Oh oh, prolly not good for a sp jump...


----------



## debtfree (2 December 2021)

thanks @Sean K


----------



## Sean K (2 December 2021)

debtfree said:


> thanks @Sean K




You've timed it perfectly! Maybe lucky it's early in the month and the market will forget this in a week or so. And who knows, maybe the CR is done at a higher price?  🤔


----------



## peter2 (16 January 2022)

Elmore (*ELE*) raised capital ($3mill @0.02) to pay for Stage 1 of the Peko magnetite production and a new ball mill for another project  (Territory Mining). Good use of funds as the Peko construction is almost complete. The magnetite production should produce good cash flow for Elmore soon. 

This chart has snuck under my guard as the daily trading volumes have been too low. Price has broken above the 0.026 resistance on Friday. This no doubt brought it to @tech/a 's notice as well as mine. I'm hoping to buy this a little cheaper soon.


----------



## peter2 (14 April 2022)

Elmore announced that commercial production of the Peko magnetite has commenced. This Aussie battler has done well to construct the plant in trying conditions over the past year.  *ELE* will work on increasing the plant working hours to 24hr/d.


----------



## tech/a (14 April 2022)

peter2 said:


> Elmore announced that commercial production of the Peko magnetite has commenced. This Aussie battler has done well to construct the plant in trying conditions over the past year.  *ELE* will work on increasing the plant working hours to 24hr/d.




Thanks for pointing this out.
Loaded in at a point where profit takers could drop it sometime today.
Bit late otherwise!

And there will be the Mandatory inside Day.


----------



## peter2 (14 April 2022)

Sadly, I've missed out on ELE at this time. I liked their story when I read it back in Jan22.


----------



## peter2 (30 April 2022)

Selected *ELE* for the May comp.  This company has recently raised more capital at 0.04 and price is trading around that level. I've bought a small parcel as I've liked the company outlook. 

Elmore designs and constructs processing equipment for small mines.  They've completed one project  that will start to provide some cash flow in the next qtr and are raising capital to start another.


----------



## peter2 (27 May 2022)

Selected *ELE *for the June comp after not spiking higher in May. 

Price seems to have stabilised between 0.030 and 0.036. A few pesky sellers appear whenever price gets above 0.035. Ending at a lower price in May will help me in June. 

There's been no update on the company's progress on it's latest project. I like the longer term prospects of Elmore and continue to hold my parcel of shares.


----------



## greggles (7 June 2022)

Interesting company this one. It's been holding up very well over the last week and is looking like it may have found bottom in the short term. A lack of news flow has been this company's biggest problem recently and watching the price action it feels like a coiled up spring ready to bounce on some good news.


----------



## peter2 (7 June 2022)

Elmore makes mining equipment for small mid sized companies that prefer to mine themselves rather than truck it to another larger producer. AFAIK it's a one man shop who designs and constructs whatever equipment is required for the job. The equipment is designed to be built and moved more easily than regular machines. Elmore gets paid for the equipment and also gets a royalty from the payload when it's delivered to the customer. As it's only a small business it takes quite a while (many months) to finish jobs. That's the main reason there's not much news.


----------



## peter2 (28 June 2022)

*ELE* selected again for July22 monthly comp. There's been no news since the last qrtly report. The share price has held up very well in the falling market. Hovering between 0.029 - 0.035 with thin trading.


----------



## peter2 (18 July 2022)

Elmore undergoing massive corporate restructure. Shares currently suspended pending further details about their purchase of the Peko Project. 






With a $30 Million purchase price I assume there'll be a capital raising soon.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 July 2022)

So, no fireworks in the Competition, then Peter?

*20.**peter2*ELE

Market cap is under $30 million, so the transformation likely in need of being funded soon. Vendor Finance comes with conditions.


----------



## greggles (13 September 2022)

ELE have released a new Inferred Resources estimate for Peko.

Gold: 129,000 oz
Copper: 8,100 tonnes
Cobalt: 3,500 tonnes

Market value of those resources using current spot prices is ~US$400 million with separation costs fairly minimal. Superficially the project looks good but management seem to be taking their time. Market cap still ~$30 million.


----------

